# Miscellaneous stuff



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

East side of living room in addition to floor plants going onto shelves now!





West side - rollable rack for plants!




Weird loss of leaf pigmentation on some Paphs!?




Phrag Fritz Schomburg flav which fell off the day after I got back from Slipper Symposium [before I got a chance to photo!] 




More Sinningias




Haul from Slipper Symposium trip


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2008)

Man! Eric, you have your hands full! I hope you're not planning any Halloween parties this wkend!

ps, NICE HAUL BTW


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

The Greenwich Village Hallooween Parade is one of the biggest in the country. Going right near my apt. I usually avoid it, so I make go to practice and drill in NJ tonight! Happy Halloween! This week is also NY maraton, daylight savings, and election day! Crazy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2008)

This is for Eric:

OUTSIDE IN

It isn’t enough to have plants in our yard.
Plants indoors are even more fancy.
These plants are in pots, for our floors lack soil.
Or at least enough to be plantsy.

Some plant-filled pots are on tables and chests.
Some riskily hang from the ceiling.
If you visit our house, you will find that it has
An indoors-and-outdoors feeling.

We can’t bring all of the plants inside,
But we’ve quite a good deal of greenery.
Our guests peer around from behind a plant
And say they admire the scenery.

Richard Armour


----------



## Corbin (Oct 31, 2008)

Love the poem!

Eric,

I am surprised at the deep containers/tubs you have the pots in. Do you water the plants while they are still in the container/tub? If you have a lot of water drain out of the individual pots do you not risk another pot drawing the water up from the bottom? Could this not spread disease? Not saying you have diseased plants but just wondering about the possibility.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanx, Dot! 

Yes Ed I do run the risk but that's why I have to do regular maintenance and pull out any plants as soon as I see a problem. So far, the most damaging things to the majority of my collection, Phrags, seem to be mealies and break-down of the media.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

haul from Hoosiers




Some besseae hybrid, I have to look it up later. 




AN idea of what the rest of the living room looks like


----------



## swamprad (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent, Eric! And you've got lots of room for more plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm totally impressed!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 10, 2008)

That is most definitely a LIVING room!
Very impressive collection!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW! I am speechless!!! Great collection you have there Eric!!!

Is this a typical image of your kitchen too???oke:

Fantastic living room...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

Except for the plants on the stove [temporarily], yes that's how the kitchen looks . Luckily none of my visitors are into cooking. The living room is about 1/4 shown; the West corner has more plants.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 12, 2008)

My kinda kitchen..NO cooking !! Just orchids...amazing Eric ! How would your shelves do over next to the picture window ? Too much light ?


----------



## paphreek (Nov 12, 2008)

Another "In House" Orchid Growing Super Star!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I'm stressing trhe phrags enough w/ my cattleya lighting! 


Gilda said:


> How would your shelves do over next to the picture window ? Too much light ?


----------



## nikv (Nov 13, 2008)

So what does your housekeeper think about cleaning around all those plants? ;-)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Hahahahhahahahhahahha! 
Er, that would be me.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric, please show a picture of the west corner of the living room...


----------



## P-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

I _*LOVE*_ your living room/ growing space! I would love to see the rest of your living room as well! I have about 150 orchids, and have to take about an hour every morning to water them- How do you manage? Thanks for those pictures. You made my day!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2008)

My poor little x-mas cactus and a doritis pullcherima I got last year from Orchidview


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice color on the flowers


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> very nice color on the flowers



Yeap!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

Your Christmas cactus is really lovely.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Stuff from Parkside Orchids Fall open house
Pleurothalis palliolata





Stuff: paphs in bud, tolumnia, and a pleuro.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice pick ups Eric!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2008)

Trash!
I picked this out of the incinerator room and for fun decided not to cut the spike and to re-bloom the end.




False Sun-for about 10 minutes every morning the reflection off of one of Trump's monstrosities blasts my living room.


----------



## rdhed (Dec 3, 2008)

Eric..I understand they will be useing the photo of your livingroom for the 'Orchid Addiction' poster for 2009. It will read "Orchid addiction will strike hundreds in our lifetime, but please don't let this happen to someone you care about.":rollhappy: I do see there is still hope for you since you still have hanging space that hasn't been filled 'YET'. What a collection!!!:clap:

--Allen--


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 3, 2008)

Eric, I love the results of your addiction. It looks loved, and lived in.

Have you thought about using the white lighting grid, cut to size, and raise it up a bit with upside down pots. That is what I do with my 6" deep trays and it works great. It can be a bit of a pain to cut the grid to size, but if I can do it you can do it.

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2008)

For what?! To raise the plants, making it easier for mice to travel under!? 


Grandma M said:


> Have you thought about using the white lighting grid, cut to size, and raise it up a bit with upside down pots. -Marilyn


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> For what?! To raise the plants, making it easier for mice to travel under!?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


Eric, how many plants do you have there??? Approximatelly...!!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 3, 2008)

Eric, I was refering to being able to raise up a couple of inches, the plants which are sitting in the deep trays.

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

The phrags [250] are in trays w/ pumps circulating the water in the bottom, i.e. hydro.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool!!! Do you put all the root system in the water or the edges of roots??? (It is clear that I do not have a clue about this kind of culture...)
Could this also work with Disa??? I think they need running water, don't they??


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Your Tolumnias look great, Eric..  I killed some a few years agom, and am itching to try some again.. How come they're growing so well for a compulsive overwaterer like you..?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Most Tolumnia hybrids are made w/ species that came from places where they only get a quick shower and then warm weather and therefore need 2 things, lots of light and a fast draining media, [like charcoal and small stones]. 


paphioboy said:


> Your Tolumnias look great, Eric..  I killed some a few years agom, and am itching to try some again.. How come they're growing so well for a compulsive overwaterer like you..?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

I got this hint [for phrags] from a judge at the GNYOS a few years ago; the pots sit in water. I posted photos a while ago of the roots growing out of the pots. This is good w/ s/h media but i prefer a mixed media like they would get in nature. Of course this means the worlds biggest repotting job eventually!  The disas I have are in a tray of sphagnum and perlite that I water [NO FERTILIZER] liberally. Eventually, they will go into net pots in similar circulating trays of water. 


biothanasis said:


> Cool!!! Do you put all the root system in the water or the edges of roots??? (It is clear that I do not have a clue about this kind of culture...)
> Could this also work with Disa??? I think they need running water, don't they??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

I got my order from Woodstream this weekend; some phrags and a couple of [special] Phals! 




Sinningia pusilla 'White Sprite'; 
for reference size that's the Phrag Waunakee Sunset's dorsal and lateral petals to the right! 




Previews:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, Eric. *Your* collection never ceases to amaze *me*!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the fact that is it constantly growing (your collection)!!!!! On the first pic of the previews, what are you going to do with the paph next to the bloom (brown leaf)????? I ahve this going sometimes and have no idea what to do! I usually cut and the lant dies or let it dry and remove the leaf, but the base of the plant is exposed (most of the times) to new rotting...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going to put a couple of drops of Dragon's Blood on it to try to avoid fungal growth, then pull off the dried/dead parts. It's an old growth on a micranthum x vietnamense that just blasted its bud.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

PPFffffff! I hate it when this happens...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

I grow some of the african violets I got from Ki in a sealed container for moisture, the other foto is Ludisia discolor blooms. 
BTW Lil-frog has some nice jewel orchid packages on eBay right now!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 9, 2009)

Eric what conditions do you give it, compaired to other genera??? Thanks...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

Which one? The ludisia is very easy - normal conditions shaded light. The violets are in a sealed container and the moisture drips off the lid.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice (sharp) ludisia Eric !!! mine is blooming, too! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2009)

I was reffering to the Ludisia (sorry...)! Thanks for the tips...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice ludisia! 
Also, I didn't know that A.F's like that much humidity. Interesting...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Some of them are from the Brazilian rainforest!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> I was reffering to the Ludisia (sorry...)! Thanks for the tips...



Ludisias are just about the easiest orchids to grow, including the albas. I highly recommend them. Uh oh; the Phrags are grumbliing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Uh oh; the Phrags are grumbliing!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Ludisias are just about the easiest orchids to grow, including the albas. I highly recommend them



hah! that must be why I have killed so many of them - too easy 

I got another one at our orchid club member auction today just to prove that I can 'not kill' a ludisia  wish me luck!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck! 
What media is it potted in?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Good Luck!
> What media is it potted in?



thanks for asking! ...mainly because I hadn't looked closely and didn't know... it looked like standard seedling mix in a clay pot (meaning fairly frequent watering, relatively) but then I scratched the top and saw that it's potted in standard peat potting soil. not sure if I should keep it in that or change, or just put it in a window and grow it like a regular houseplant. maybe I've been doing wrong by trying to grow it 'like an orchid'. if I put it in with the rest of my plants it'll probably get overwatered


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Just treat for bugs once in a while; I don't think you'll over-water it. I haven't overwatered mine!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I haven't overwatered mine!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Now that is interesting!!!oke:

I think I should try these again...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm growing my Ludisia discolor semi-hydroponically. It's doing quite well that way. I broke off a piece of a plant, stuck it in water until it had roots, and then potted it in S/H.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm growing my Ludisia discolor semi-hydroponically. It's doing quite well that way. I broke off a piece of a plant, stuck it in water until it had roots, and then potted it in S/H.



is this under lights or on a windowsill (or in greenhouse)?
thanks,
charles


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> is this under lights or on a windowsill (or in greenhouse)?
> thanks,
> charles


It's sitting on the counter between my sunroom and kitchen. It gets no direct light there. I've found that they really don't want direct light, or light that's very bright. The leaf colors stay dark and rich in lower light. Oh, and it's in spike now: Two growths, two spikes.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2009)

BTW, the alba variety is even easier!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

Should the potting mix stay always moist???


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope but just so you know, mine are in coconut coir and sphag. not bark type mixes; so they're generally moist.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

The one I had was in peat like mix! It was drying rather faster than I expected and had to water kind often, cause it was getting very quickly light in weight and stuffed! Ty Eric...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2009)

I got my eBay order from Little Frog Farms tonight. Between that, putting a couple of paphs in sphag-n-bag, and treating a couple of plants w/ pests , I've been busy tonight. Time to go get dinner!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2009)

wow super plants Eric!!! All ludisias?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2009)

No, 2 ludisias, and a bunch of other jewel hybrids of dossinia, etc.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2009)

Great leaf colouration on your jewel orchids!!!!! Hapy frowing!!! Cant wait to see pictures of the upcoming blooms!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

On eBay, Lil Frog Farms is selling the Indra's Net separately. Next to ludisia discolor alba, and Macodes petola it is now my favorite jewel orchid. The neon green center stripe and the metalic veins are so nice! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a bunch of lockhardtias but they're all mixed together so I'm not sure but I think this is minutalis or something...I have another similar one in bloom but the leaves are larger and flowers are spaced further apart.




I have had this plant for years and I noticed it had bloomed but the flower got stuck under some leaves. It's a NOID but I think Paph Delrosi because that's what I was into when I got it.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2009)

nice to see a healthy, flowering lockhartia. mine don't stay alive long enough to flower, how do you grow them?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2009)

I cant seem to post on photobucket from here so I'll post a photo tomorrow, please try not to laugh too hard.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2009)

Mess o' lockhardtias, I just have them lying in a little sphag on the roots and rocks on top to keep them from blowing away, lots of light, light water every day. 





This is Lock. acuta; the other one was micrantha


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2009)

they look happy enough, thanks for the pictures


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2009)

so cute....!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm starting to scare myself. I was in the front [window side] of the living room looking in and I finally thought to myself, "Gee, there sure are a lot of plants in here!" Then I started to look for spaces to squeaze more plants in! :crazy:

Crazy plant has been holding 3 blooms for a week! 





Barbara LeAnn and Beverly Fischer, cousins?


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2009)

Dude, we can actually see the flowers! New camera?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, you have been away for quite a while!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely all!!! Eric, do the flowers have their pouch more dark as they mature on your "crazy plant" (Phrag sp)????


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice!!! they do look quite similar!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm starting to scare myself. I was in the front [window side] of the living room looking in and I finally thought to myself, "Gee, there sure are a lot of plants in here!" Then I started to look for spaces to squeaze more plants in! :crazy:


Talk about being addicted...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely all!!! Eric, do the flowers have their pouch more dark as they mature on your "crazy plant" (Phrag sp)????


No, the lighter flowers matured and bloomed when the weather was much cooler, I'm sure thats why they were near white.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> haul from Hoosiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I forgot what a nut you are :rollhappy:

You can tell that you are single by your photos and that you don't entertain on a regular basis  I like how you store the chocolate syrup and shoe polish adjacent to each other...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Store?! I'm just practical, keep the everyday stuff handy! BTW, those plants on the stove now live on the couch also!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

I was going to ask to spend a night on your couch the next time I was down...might have to share it with plants, I guess


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I have another couch, plus I'd move the plants for you. When the fans come on it's like sleeping in a meadow. :smitten:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

meadow...hmmmm....I'll bring my pup tent


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> ...... I like how you store the chocolate syrup and shoe polish adjacent to each other...


:rollhappy: :rollhappy: Maybe the chocolate syrup works as good?! The reverse is another story!



NYEric said:


> I have another couch, plus I'd move the plants for you....


but how does one get to the couch?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

It's like jumping over a fence!! Pretty much like Dukes get into their car...!!!! Jumping over in an orizontal position, holding the back of the couch with the one hand, and landing comfortably with your butt and lying down, leaving a sigh of relief...!!!! LOLoke:oke:oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> ... I like how you store the chocolate syrup and shoe polish adjacent to each other...



oh, how funny!  I hadn't noticed that. though I'm sure a look around might turn up something similar (included the lack of female guidance in apartment conditions : / )


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> It's like jumping over a fence!! Pretty much like Dukes get into their car...!!!! Jumping over in an orizontal position, holding the back of the couch with the one hand, and landing comfortably with your butt and lying down, leaving a sigh of relief...!!!! LOLoke:oke:oke:


:rollhappy::rollhappy: I hope your feet don't hit any plants while you're flying thru the air!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: I hope your feet don't hit any plants while you're flying thru the air!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Yeah!!! There is a lot of agility needed...!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Buds photo but in the background is my pride and joy. I usually don't have good luck w/ blooming plants obtained out of bud; I usually have to wait 5-8 years ! But, I got the one in the background at the Parkside Winter event and it's budding, Its Black Diamond album.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2009)

your pics are definitely improving Eric!!! Black Diamond album = delenatii album x fairrieanum ?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

fairrie. album!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2009)

That's the primulinum I'm looking for.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG Eric, those are the best photos you've ever posted. Congrats!! :clap: They're really crisp. Lovely buds and blooms.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2009)

nice pictures and flowers!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

:clap: The prim's a real doll! :clap:
Keep us updated on the other 2!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see the buds fully open...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2009)

Phal equestris album





Phrag Randy MacDonald - even the green parts are pink! 




Hybrid jewel orchid


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2009)

looking good! it's amazing how much more vigorous the equestris albas can be over the regular ones. .. at least from the plants I've seen. I mounted two equestris albas tonight; one the last one of the compot as sibling to the one pictured here, and another that I bought from the orchidphile. trying one on a cedar shingle and the other on a large very gnarly piece of cork bark. would be very nice to see a full spray of flowers from a mounted white equestris


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanx again, I'm wishing my other Phal species were as vigorous!


----------



## pealow (Mar 20, 2009)

*Wow!!!!!*

What a great thread. I just love your plants and feel encouraged that I can grow my babies in my apartment! The pictures are awesome.

Paula


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanx, I wish I could download and post in an easier manner. I wouldn't give up my apartment, except for a place in the mountaine forests of Ecuador.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanx again, I'm wishing my other Phal species were as vigorous!



me2


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Jewels! 




Paph wardii alb. and Paph delenatii v. vinicolor form Ernie's Enlightened Orchids! THanx Ernie


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2009)

cool jewels!
if you ever need to thin them out, i can probably find homes for them....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

The Ludisias are starting to get big...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

Sometimes at work I'm really busy but other times I have almost nothing to do, while I wait for others to finish up stuff I need. I was just ruminating on what I like to watch on TV. I think I like Squidbillies and Aquateen Hunger Force as much as any other shows!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

3/4 Epidendrums I have are in bloom or bud, I think they're fairly easy. 




Yellow phrag from OZ purchased thru Dean Paphiness Hung. It has no tag but I think it's an Ice Princess. 




Paph wardii alb. from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids




Flock of Spiranthes cernau in NYC! 




Goodyera pubescens that made it thru the winter




Under all the armor is a Cyp reginae alb.




Sedirea japanica [sic] from J&L Orchids, they had a bunch of nice ones w/ 2 spikes, it has a sharp lemony smell early in the AM


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2009)

nice pics Eric!!! I esp. like the sedirea!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Apr 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Sometimes at work I'm really busy but other times I have almost nothing to do, while I wait for others to finish up stuff I need. I was just ruminating on what I like to watch on TV. I think I like Squidbillies and Aquateen Hunger Force as much as any other shows!



SB and ATHF are two of the funniest cartoons ever, my favorites. Mooninites unite. Nice pics and plants to btw.

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes! I'm going to buy the DVD's.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2009)

nice flowers! I like the cages for the plants.... are they electrified against terrorist squirrels?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for the cages the rats, squirrels and pidgeons would have an exotice native feast!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice cages...!!!! Great pics Eric...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Lepanthes (growing in container in front of fan)




emersonii v houng. from baodai 




group of friends chilling on the sofa




interesting color besseae (my first really sequential one!)




plants from Orchids Ltd. including Psychopsis Alba!




Paph. Fumi's Gold from Parkside


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pics Eric!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2009)

Eric, you are truly amazing!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 15, 2009)

Uh, is the sofa their permanent home?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, maybe. I'm going to see about drilling more holes into the ceiling and hanging some paphs; otherwise that's where all budding paphs will go.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Eric, now where are your guests going to sit..? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2009)

what's the phal in the orchids limited pic?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

Psychopsis alba!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Psychopsis alba!


In this case is alba the same as aurea? I think they're trying to confuse us again! I have Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Yellow Butterfly' var. alba (as the tag reads) and then I also have Psychopsis papilio aurea (as the tag reads). I know both are yellows, I would think both should read aurea/aureum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't read the tag!  Someone here posted a true album Psychopsis, I'm hoping this is the same.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Psychopsis alba!



huh. the lack of spots on the leaves kind of threw me...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> huh. the lack of spots on the leaves kind of threw me...



My alba form has plain green leaves, also -- no spots.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow look at all the plants! They are all looking pretty good.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2009)

Bolero said:


> Wow look at all the plants! They are all looking pretty good.



yes, and I did neglect before to say 'nice pictures'!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanx. This is my first attempt w/ Psychopsis and also the dicheas and Zygo. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and being a little more carefull with watering.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got two psychopsis papilios one regular and one seedling aurea in the aliflor pellets in aircone pots, and they seem to be doing pretty well. I had read that they really like to be well-drained, and with that much air space it would be hard to overwater. The large one has grown across the top of the pot and I'll probably have to put it in an even bigger one... the little one doesn't seem to mind having big pore spaces and is growing across as well. Although, I haven't seen any flowers yet (smile) probably need more light


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

That is one big emersonii var huonglanae plant! nice


----------



## Jorch (Apr 18, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> That is one big emersonii var huonglanae plant! nice



x 2. the leaves seem longer and wider than regular emersonii!

Nice OL purchases! what did you buy?? oke: hehe
I got an "alba" psychopsis with spotted leaves.. the plant hasn't bloom, so I don't know if the label is correct.. but I have a Psychopsis Mendenhall that has plain green leaves.. weird..:crazy:


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 18, 2009)

My Mendenhall has almost plain leaves, also. This doesn't seem to be a very strongly leaf-marked cross.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

The tag says Mendenhall 'Yellow Beauty'


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

I thought I'd post some orchids that I find have interesting growth habits; like my Epidendrums and Tolumnias which rebloom on old previously bloomed growths or the Isabelia virginalis I'm killling more slowly than usual. 





















Dichea




Dichea




Pleuro. grobyi




Pleuro. dodsonii


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2009)

those dicheas are great, pleuros very cool!!! Is the bird nest Isabelia? Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2009)

Yes, isabelias all have that weird 'netting' growth habit.


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2009)

looks like you are having many desired results at home- congrats.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2009)

Tolumnia rebloom





Paph niveum




More Cyps downstairs


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 16, 2009)

Love the colors of your Tolumnia. :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Very nice Tolumnia!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2009)

:clap: nice stuff! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

Dying paph Gold Dollar bloom imitating Cyp calceolous! 




Small pleuro




Oops! Talk about lack of intimacy with plants; I didn't realize I had one of these! 




Dichea [has cloying Grandma perfume smell but lots of flowers]








Dichea [smells like spice gumdrops in the morning]


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dying paph Gold Dollar bloom imitating Cyp calceolous!
> Dichea [has cloying Grandma perfume smell but lots of flowers]



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Very nice plants and blooms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely blooms, and great choices, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanx. I've decided to start collecting fragrant orchids also.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2009)

those Dichea blooms are very nice!!! I esp. like this white pleuro with its colored lip!!! Really cool!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2009)

concolor




Bad photo of Good Phal equestris alb! 








Druid Spring [alb] and Dr. Toot from eBay vendor OrchidsTN




Phrag Mem. Estelle Getty




Phrags from Tom Kalina [Fox Valley Orchids]


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2009)

a lot of great plants and blooms you have there!!! equestris alba is very coool!!! as is the druryi hybrid, concolor with 2 blooms!! and you should show another pic of this Dr. toot (delenatii x kolopakingii)!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice additions Eric. Are you really running out of room now and have to use your stove for a grow area???


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2009)

No, that's just the staging area where I clean, inspect, and soak new arrivals until they move to the living room.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice all, Eric!!! Phal eq and Paph druryi hybrid rock!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanx, I love orchids! 
concolor, I took this in the near dark, early this AM.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanx, I love orchids!


No kidding!



NYEric said:


> concolor, I took this in the near dark, early this AM.


That may be the secret for you -- make your photos early in the morning. This one isn't bad at all!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2009)

The amount of light must be fantastic during the daytime because that was taken at about 6:00 AM! I've only been home twice in the daytime since I've been here.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool flower!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice additions Eric. Are you really running out of room now and have to use your stove for a grow area???



 you know, if you increase the wattage of the bulb in your oven, you could put some pleuros and a humidifier in there!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

Phrag Mem. Estelle Getty-a little wonky but good color





Bollopetalum-I think it was shipped w/ too many buds and will surely blast a few.




Dr. Toot


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

Dr toot is fantastic!!! The others are nice too! Waiting for the Bollopetallum pics! (btw what hybrid is the Bollopetallum???)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

Bollea x zygo! Flowers look like zygopetalum


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

TY Eric...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Dr. Toot is stunning.

It looks like the Bolo will have red flowers. Is that correct?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Dr. Toot is stunning.
> ...



oh yes!!! Is it completely open? Jean


----------



## Jorch (Jun 16, 2009)

Dr.Toot is sure good looking!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2009)

The bollo has purple flowers, I will try to post a photo later. 
The Dr. Toot has bad posture.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

Ladies [slippers ] sitting on the couch. 




Order from Orchids Ltd. Looks like the words Kevin Porter are pencilled in! oke: 





L:R Tanja Pinkepank, Joyce Hasegawa (in bid), Bel Royal x mic, Kevin Porter


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice group of couch potatoes...oke:

Nice purchases too!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

Bollopetalum - fragrant flowers and if the weather and my office were nicer 15 of them would be open.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2009)

Bollea x Zygopetalum !? Cool colors!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

Eric the colour is amazing!!! Nice purchase eventually...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2009)

I love these!!! Beautiful, Eric.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey, now that is unusual color - perhaps a product of back lighting? Almost ghost-like.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2009)

:clap: Neat & different!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, bollea x Zygo. It's a little darker in person.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it me or is there a weird business dealing w/ Canadian vendors? I found out Kimberly was selling off a good deal of phrags and I put together an order, not too much $250-300 US. The trouble is that I would have to pick them up due to import paper issues. Kyle and JP both said they could hold them until I came up to Canada. When, after discussion from a STF member experienced w/ her plants, I asked for photos this was her response. 

_"Eric

I will send you photos as a friend has
a camera so you can see what you
have *missed out *one.

*I have an odd feeling about you for awhile

Your order is cancelled.*

Take care

Kimberly"_

I pride myself on being able to get along w/ pretty much anyone. Was I out of line? Oh well, her loss.


----------



## rdhed (Jun 30, 2009)

Eric...maybe just look at it as a blessing in 'disguise'. If nothing else it saves the hassle of going and picking them up.

--Allen--
p.s. Where did you pick up your Bollopetalum?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

eBay!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, I got a follow up email from Kimberly and she explained issues about Orchid Police, etc. I can appreciate her concerns so I will not continue to flame her. I wish her the best in her endeavors. BTW, if I find any members here on STF working for the OP I will sneak into your house while you sleep and ..:ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

Plant shipment from Orchidbabies! 






Platystele ximinae from Hoosiers sell-off, these little plants are almost indestructible!


----------



## rdhed (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow..you are an enabler Eric! I have been wanting to place an order from OBabies but have been telling myself 'no, no, no'. I just spent 4 days of my 2 wk. vacation repotting and I'm still not done. The phals. and a few others will wait another month.
Nice size on the OBabies...just what all did you get? Oh no, I can feel myself weakening. Must be strong..must be strong!!!!

--Allen--


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

Just order one, they have some inexpensive seedlings. :evil:

Check my phrag collection thread.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 9, 2009)

very cool additions!!! I esp. like platystele! Are those your fertilizing accessoires ?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I esp. like platystele! Are those your fertilizing accessoires ?? Jean


As I said, platystele are very tough, some people might not like the tiny flowers but they're easy to keep alive and to get lots of flowers. If you look in the Ecuabess flav. thread you can see my typical fertilizer equipt.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> As I said, platystele are very tough, some people might not like the tiny flowers but they're easy to keep alive and to get lots of flowers. If you look in the Ecuabess flav. thread you can see my typical fertilizer equipt.



Wow, a lot of containers!! But I was certainly wrong in believing that you used the shoe polish trying to get a darker besseae (just a joke)! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

I use 3-4 gallons of R.O. water per day. Thanx for the tip for when I start breeding besseae hybrids! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2009)

This Waunakee Sunset 2nd bloom has pouch problem, and Pk x richteri's from Peruflora.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> .. and Pk x richteri's from Peruflora.



:drool: :drool: 1 single or more of them??? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 14, 2009)

It has nice colour though!!! Next time...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> :drool: :drool: 1 single or more of them??? Jean



There are 3.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

yay!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice one!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

One of my favorite Tolumnias!  Spotty




July haul from Parkside fest and OZ, note the 3 CF of media for repotting! 




Psychopsis alba


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Eric. Where do you cook???!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2009)

Psychopsis alba- too cool!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that a stove or a washing machine your plants are sitting on..? Please don't accidentally turn on the stove...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2009)

that alba is so pretty!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, those are some intriguing growing ideas you've got there!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice haul Eric!!! What is the paph in bud??? I love the Tolumnia!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, that's a DePerle Album I got for my boss, maybe...


----------



## billc (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw this today and it made think of this thread. Plants on couches, stoves and any free space.
http://fascinationoforchids.com/orchidcentral/obsession.html

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

So true, thanx.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2009)

I think there is a little bit of me in that poem -- and a lot of Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally got to download some photos:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my, Eric. Where do you sit???


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh my, Eric. Where do you sit???


Yeah, where? Enquiring minds wanna know. oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh my, Eric. Where do you sit???


oke:He doesn't! He's too busy caring for all them when he's home! If they take over the bed he's in trouble!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2009)

I think he bought the car so that he could grow miniatures in a shady, cool environment! (auto air conditioning, parking garage) and the trunk would be perfect for storing hibernating cyps


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG Eric, it looks like the jungle is starting to win. Keep that machete handy!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 10, 2009)

Good work Eric!!!! 
Nice phrags...


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2009)

I've read every home should have at least 15 houseplant.
I like being close to my hobby.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG... I wonder what happens if you bring a date over..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2009)

Clark E said:


> I've read every home should have at least 15 houseplant. I like being close to my hobby.



Dude, 15 is kinda less than 15,000.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 10, 2009)

Please go to B&H and get a new camera!
I honestly think that one is back focussing or something.
I don't think it's you...
Cheers,
Jim T


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

No, it's me. My hands shake!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I promised to take it easy on him but...

On par with the day the DHL people left the blank check for $50,000 in our building lobby, I received some paphs in trade [w/ a STF member from the N.E.]last night and had the wonderful experience of being at my desk at work and finding out there was a lose thaianum mixed in w/ the shredded paper I had put in the recycling! Can you imagine the fun I had running out of the office, to the subway, from the subway to my apartment building, and to my incinerator room to check if the recycling had been removed!?!?  Luckily the porters were slow today and I was able to recover, pot-up, and water the plant and be back to the office in time to finish lunch! Please be careful when you ship stuff; clean the plants, put ID labels, and make clear what is being shipped. :viking:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

excitement!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...20606&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
This is one of the 2 art shade Phals that I got from Baldan's in Florida. THe color is hard to capture so I'm attaching the Bay link.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2009)

Pretty, Eric.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 26, 2009)

:clap: Lovely art shade! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, Baldan's have a bunch of Phal art shades that are nice. I'd like to contact her [Theresa I think] and visit next time I'm in Florida.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

We [at work ] got new computers so I can now download from the camera.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 8, 2009)

Good to see "the camera" is back oke:.

Susan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2009)

^^^ :rollhappy:

Some names would be helpful Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Er, from the top: BLC Mem. Graciela Garcia, Paph. moquet.xdelanatii, Paph concolor w/ her friend Paph Enid, Paph Earl Koldyke bud, Phrag Mem. Dick Clements flavum, and Phrag Evening Blaze.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2009)

a lot of cool buds and blooms out there!!! I esp. like the Evening Blaze!! 
(my concolor is about to open, too) Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2009)

Great blooms!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the bloom of the delenatiix moquettianum I posted before. It is the largest Parvi hybrid bloom I have ever seen. Can someone please look up Cloud's Pink Parfait and let me know if it's been awarded and how big the flowers were. 




Rarely seen Macodes petola bloom. 





Playing around w/ my Russian barbers.


----------



## Candace (Dec 17, 2009)

There's one award for it from '08. Clonal name is 'Betty Rose' and here are some of the specs.

4 flowers, 5 buds and 2 spikes. 9.5 cm wide, 7.6 long
D.S. 3.1 wide, 3.7 long.

I think it was an AM but I didn't write that down.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2009)

THanx, It's not going to get any award for the flower count but I have to check the size, this thing is pause giving!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2009)

Eric, next time mine blooms, I'll have to measure it also. It's a pretty big flower, bigger than Delophyllum.

Yours is very pretty -- good color!


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool bloom.
Thought I saw some oxalis in the sunroom.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanx Clarke; now I have to look up oxalis! 

Maybe some little clovers that snuck in. I know that they can become a nuisance but I like the extra green.


----------



## nikv (Dec 18, 2009)

NYEric, are you back to using your old camera? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

No, I couldn't shutter the camera and the flower w/out moving.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Blooms!

Please go to B&H and get yourself a new camera!
I suggest the Canon G11.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: your del x moq, to be fair, you'd have to compare it to all the Delophyllum (del X glauco) awards too since a bunch of those awards were to del x moq before RHS recognized the moq/glauco distinction. 

BTW, re: your blurry pix, it has to be your camera NYE, you obviously aren't taking a picture of yourself there.  

-Ernie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Eric
For a fairly easy to use point & shoot camera, I have found the Nikon Coolpixs series really nice. I am on my 3rd one since 1998. Lately the Coolpixs S210 (about $ 150) and a tripod (about $20) and a piece of black cloth on a wall are my entire photo set up.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2009)

Or I just have to move the plant to a height my tripod can reach.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Or I just have to move the plant to a height my tripod can reach.



I was gonna say!  Actually I use a cheap wooden bar stool to set alot of my plants on, usually a perfect height


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2009)

To me, one of the great hopes of growing orchids is to discoverr or flower something new. This pleurothallis is an un-named, as far as I know, species from Bolivia. 





Jewel orchids. Actually the malaxis pot has 4-5 different plants in it! 




Paph Enid = bellatulum x spicerianum, it's getting straighter w/ each blooming - from A World of Orchids, in Kissimee.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 21, 2009)

What is the total plant height of the Pleurothallis? It is rather nice. 

As for the Enid, it is now looking like it only sets Paph breeding back 50 years instead of setting paph breeding back 100 years. oke: 

Just kidding, in reality, any plant that blooms year after year is a good plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2009)

wow Eric the pics of the pleuro and the Enid are really cool!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Or I just have to move the plant to a height my tripod can reach.





cnycharles said:


> I was gonna say!  Actually I use a cheap wooden bar stool to set alot of my plants on, usually a perfect height



What do you do with all the boxes your new orchids come in? Do you have 3-4 laying around? You've got a perfectly good, adjustable photo table - just throw a piece of felt over the boxes!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! I have orchids sitting on them!! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2009)

Very beautiful bothy of them!!! I love the crystaline texture of the pleuro flowers!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool Pleuro, especially. With all the interesting Pleurothallids displayed on this forum, I'm getting interested. (Not a bad photo, by the way, Eric.)


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> What do you do with all the boxes your new orchids come in?





NYEric said:


> LOL! I have orchids sitting on them!! :rollhappy:


:rollhappy::rollhappy:They make good tables too!
You're pleuro is neat! 
.......the one you sent me has 8-9 buds!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2009)

The flowers dont open much but at least you get a bunch.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

The throngs at Coney Island beach on New Year's Day!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2010)

Meaning you have been into the water, too :drool:!!?? Or did you have your personal photographer along!  !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

No I went for a swim, it was fantastic and will be a ritual from now on.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2010)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 12, 2010)

A custom I used to think of as the sole province of old Norwegians. You get drunk, feel guilty about it, go take a plunge in the icy sea, go sit in a sauna for a bit, go out get drunk and repeat.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 12, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> A custom I used to think of as the sole province of old Norwegians. You get drunk, feel guilty about it, go take a plunge in the icy sea, go sit in a sauna for a bit, go out get drunk and repeat.



Pickle, freeze and dry.


----------



## cdub (Jan 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The throngs at Coney Island beach on New Year's Day!



Haha, I thought your post read "thongs at Coney Island." I'm glad none of those people in the photos were wearing thongs.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 12, 2010)

cdub said:


> I'm glad none of those people in the photos were wearing thongs.



Me too. Don't wanna go blind


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

cdub said:


> Haha, I thought your post read "thongs at Coney Island." I'm glad none of those people in the photos were wearing thongs.



:rollhappy: Actually there were a few QT's in thongs!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The throngs at Coney Island beach on New Year's Day!



There's no way in hell I'm doing that!!!!:crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2010)

omg.... no way


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 13, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> omg.... no way



You can do it! Do it! Yeah! Yeah! Yay! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> You can do it! Do it! Yeah! Yeah! Yay! :clap:



.... I have a wetsuit that may still fit; that's the only way! 

...unless she's 'really' good looking


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

Last weekend I went to Canada to visit JP Faust. It was quite an adventure! 
Claude on left and Jean Pierre on right


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunately I got caught falsely declaring some plants so I lost the plants and had to pay a nice $300 fine.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

nice pictures, flowers, birds and greenhouse! which plants got away? would be nice to do a road trip somewhere now


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

A division of the White Desormes [pictured above] , Michel Trembley, Barbara LeannxGreen Hornet, Cardinalex Barbara LeAnn, Serge Harvey, Jimi Hendrix flavum, besseae flavum. NICE huh!?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmmm, yes nice flowers. I guess the customs agent has them on her desk right now. where is the closest rescue center? who knows maybe those plants will end up there and you can buy them from them!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

No, get this, without phytosanitary certs they freeze then burn them! What a stupid policy!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No, get this, without phytosanitary certs they freeze then burn them! What a stupid policy!


 Oh nooooooooooooo :-{


----------



## Candace (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, no... Did you drive over the border and they did a search of your car or what??


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> A division of the White Desormes [pictured above]



That is a complete crime!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2010)

That's terrible Eric. 

Would it have been possible to ship the plants to the States? Or would the post offices in both countries inspect the package???


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 20, 2010)

Why not get all the required paperwork? Doesn't seem worth the risk to try and smuggle the plants in. How did they find them.

Susan


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 20, 2010)

That sucks about your loss of plants. I winced when I read about it. Great photos though - looks like it was a great trip! I gotta order from JP sometime.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I tried to sneak them in because w/out the certs no agriculture is allowed. Getting the certs takes time and money. I spoke to JP after and maybe if he goes to a show w/ plants, and there's an inspector there, I could get the cert and have them shipped to USA. Actually, I would do it again, just smarter. When The lady pulled the plants out I told her "Well, I had to at least try."  It was a great trip and experience to meet JP & Claude.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww man, sorry to hear that. ity:


----------



## Ernie (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the orchid smugglers' club! Although I am just accused. 

Did you fly or drive? What airport/border entry? Who got them, US or CAN? 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

Drove up 87 NY to Montreal, stopped on the way back. Why would I smuggle plants to Canada where they can get anything they want?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Drove up 87 NY to Montreal, stopped on the way back. Why would I smuggle plants to Canada where they can get anything they want?



LOL If I could get anything I wanted I would have a heck of a lot more than I have .


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> ....
> 
> Unfortunately I got caught falsely declaring some plants so I lost the plants and had to pay a nice $300 fine.
> 
> ....



OMG, this is a really bad (and expensive) souvenir of your trip!!!!! Hope that there have been a lot of rejoyable things to remember !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Actually, I would do it again, just smarter. When The lady pulled the plants out I told her "Well, I had to at least try."  It was a great trip and experience to meet JP & Claude.



I admire your courage Eric!!!! The stupidity of some laws is beyond this world and it seems that they are made to make profit!!! LOL!

I hope you replece them!!!  Nice shots!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool photos!
Back in the day, during my first attempt at college, my peers would 'jock' their plant matter for border crossing.
Maybe border guards have wised up.

Sorry to hear about this. We never got pulled to the side after questioning.
There was one time though I was hoping to get frisked...


----------



## etex (Jan 22, 2010)

The photos are beautiful!! Of course,you wanted to take some of that beauty home with you!! We are addicts, after all! The law stinks!
What a bummer about the plants and the fine!
Were the plants in plain sight or did they have to search for them?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Drove up 87 NY to Montreal, stopped on the way back. Why would I smuggle plants to Canada where they can get anything they want?



So what the heck did you say that made them search your car? 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

Clark said:


> There was one time though I was hoping to get frisked...



Dude! Not for anything but the border girls going into Canada are HOTTTT!!!! OMG model material!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Some buds and stuff


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool, Eric.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

Great stuff!!!

The third plant is a Gongora??? What is it?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

stanhopeia (I have to look up the species)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 3, 2010)

Ernie said:


> So what the heck did you say that made them search your car?
> 
> -Ernie



Exactly my thought! Next time stuff them down your pants, works like a charm.

I remember back in the day when I tooled around in a faded gold '72 Chevy Impala sporting a mustache, the cops would follow and/or stop me all the time. I was a high school teacher living in Florida. One amusing fellow even asked as he was letting me go, "Do you have any illegal drugs or firearms in the car sir?" He had pulled me over for a blown light on my tag. The only response I could come up with a was a good laugh.

"Sure buddy, pop the trunk, I've got 3 kilos of coke in the back and an oozy under my seat with your name on it."


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Exactly my thought! Next time stuff them down your pants, works like a charm.
> 
> I remember back in the day when I tooled around in a faded gold '72 Chevy Impala sporting a mustache, the cops would follow and/or stop me all the time. I was a high school teacher living in Florida. One amusing fellow even asked as he was letting me go, "Do you have any illegal drugs or firearms in the car sir?" He had pulled me over for a blown light on my tag. The only response I could come up with a was a good laugh.
> 
> "Sure buddy, pop the trunk, I've got 3 kilos of coke in the back and an oozy under my seat with your name on it."


If you'd said that, you'd be in jail now instead of Japan!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2010)

If *I *said that anywhere in the US I'd be dead.
_P.O.'s Deposition - "I fired a warnig shot...right into his head"! _


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> If *I *said that anywhere in the US I'd be dead.
> _P.O.'s Deposition - "I fired a warnig shot...right into his head"! _



HA! HA! "Welcome back home"


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I went to the Deep Cut Orchid Society show at the Dearborn Center in Holmdel NJ. I bought some paphs, a phrag, some Pleuros from Ecuagenera and J&L. Unfortunately I broke the bud [Yes Glen warned me ] on a Paph argus because I drove away w/out my bag and scrambled back another 35 miles to get it. I met STF member Orcoholic [he has micranthums and armeniacumsin bud], considered a Phal tetrap. that is supposed to bloom w/ alternating red and white petals from Carrie Nieman... and had interesting talks w/ Glen Decker.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking loot there Eric. oke: What's that little one from J & L? Sort of looks like a dendrochilum?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

Dendrochilum parviflorum, smells like baby's butt, kind of sweet, kind of nasty.


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice day of collecting.
Why do 2 plants have red stickers?(sold?)

How was the temperature inside greenhouse when you arrived?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> smells like baby's butt, kind of sweet, kind of nasty.



OK, gonna leave that one alone....

So what couch do you have reserved for these Eric? (yeah, yeah, wise-ass):evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

Clark said:


> Why do 2 plants have red stickers?(sold?)
> 
> How was the temperature inside greenhouse when you arrived?



The show was quiet due to the 10" +/- snow, I skidded once on the way out of the parking lot but stopped on a dry patch of road! 
It was 54 degrees inside on Saturday!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2010)

great haul!!!! :clap: Beside the dendrochilum what is this little gem???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2010)

The ones next to the small dendrochilum are platysteles, They have tiny flowers but you get a lot and they are almost bullet-proof [hard to kill]compared to lepanthes and pleurothallids.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought so it would be something like that (genus)!! Wish I could find some!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Paph Ho Chi Mihn all bent up because it was hidden under leaves. 





Paph DePerle album




Paph niveum




Paph malipoense




Of all the orchids I've grown this is the pinnacle. Everyone who has been to J&L in COnnecticut has seen the unknown pleurothalis species 'from Chiopas, Mexico' they have in abundance and I've had this for years. Finally I got it to bloom! 












my steno.




I didn't notice this Paph Mt. Toro album [I think it's too colorful to be album] crown rotting hidden under other leaves.  I ordered another. 




My swag from NCOS show


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice niveum and Deperle, malipo has still some time to go!!! Extreme close-up with that gold bar!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2010)

Great flowers!! Well done Eric! Pitty for the Paph Mt. Toro! Could it be easy to get a close up of the pleurothallid??


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, Eric. That is quite a jungle.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought I had a photo of my disa/paph order from Campone to add butr I missed it. 
Anyway, the tolumnia is a rebloom on a spent stalk and the flowers are better than the original bloom!


----------



## Clark (Mar 8, 2010)

Spring break is next week, do you want to install some sod at your place? Vendor in Freehold has really good Poa. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a funny coincidence. Originally I thought about lining the walks thru the plants in the living room w/ lemon grass!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice delenatii!!! Naive question: are the potatoes the Disa tubers? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that a delenatii? The tag says Ho Chi Mihn but th estaminode isn't right for that.  The tubers are habenaria dentata. The paph in spike is malipoense x moquettianum.


----------



## nikv (Mar 8, 2010)

You're making me nervous by leaving that puddle of water in the crown of that Paphiopedilum in the fourth photo. Quick, get a paper town and soak it up!

Looks like a delenatii to me. 

Nice plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2010)

is that the delenatii from tennis? the one he donated to our orchid club auction is flowering, club member brought it in to our show table yesterday. I took a pic but with laundry and washing car won't get to it tonight. I think his flower was faintly fragrant


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2010)

NO it's from parkside. Nik, don't worry avout the water, thats what keeps them alive in my dry apartment.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Is that a delenatii? The tag says Ho Chi Mihn but th estaminode isn't right for that.  The tubers are habenaria dentata. The paph in spike is malipoense x moquettianum.



and IMO the petals are much dele. like (not colored by a vietnamense)!? Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Those H. dentata potatoes make great stir-fly!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Those H. dentata potatoes make great stir-fly!



!!

BTW, I checked the tag and it's Ho Chi Mihn x delenatii.  I prefer the pouch color of the HCM but will see how long this stays in bloom, Ideally, it will grow into a large multi-growth plant and have blooms like both parents!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

My steno/sarco





Order from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids in front. IN bud paph from potterychef, it is a gift for someone else.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Eric, you took the photo of the steno/sarco??? It's very good!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Eric, you took the photo of the steno/sarco??? It's very good!



Haha! The other 15 shots would make your eyballs shrivel up like raisins!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2010)

But this proves you *can* make good photos!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Haha! The other 15 shots would make your eyballs shrivel up like raisins!



But that is the trick to good photography - take LOTS of shots!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> But this proves you *can* make good photos!



Er, thanks., I don't have time to take lots of photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Er, thanks., I don't have time to take lots of photos!


I think you combined Tom's post with mine. You only need to use a tripod and careful focusing to make a decent photo. That doesn't take that much time.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2010)

Well the problem is I can't get to some of the plants or they're at heights my tripod doesn't reach so then I'd have to move the plants..., of course if I wanted to make the good photo I'd make the effort, so no excuses.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2010)

There you go!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2010)

Some of the stuff in bloom. 
Phrag Ackers Royalty




Escargot from damaged Maxillaria 




Paph Lynnleigh Koopowitz


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn, that's a huge bugger!!! 

Nice blooms esp Phrag Ackers Royalty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynleigh ain't no slouch, either!

How did you fix the escargot???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice Eric, but you confused me with that first shot a bit, it was so clear...:rollhappy: I felt normal again after seeing the second shot though


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool Royalty, what size is the bloom? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2010)

for the Paph foto I actually can't go around to where it is so I just extended the camera in front of it pointed back in my direction and pressed the button! 
JeanLux, I will try to measure it later.

Still haven't found the snail!


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet blooms!
i'm a snail hater myself.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

It was a busy Weekend. My haul from the SEPOS show at Longwood Gardens. I saw a lot of our vendors and Scooby and a few other STF's there.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

hen because I knew there would be a CITES/phytosanitary inspector I dropped my plants at home and drove to Montreal and scored this loot and met Kyle, Phragmatic [w/ some random QT I asked into the photo] and saw Phrag-plus.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

Then after [of course now that I'm in the database] a 30 minute inspection at the border while driving thru the mountains south of Plattsburg, ran into a snowstorm and skidded off the road. here's the car in a ditch and the sympathy present the state trooper gave me!  Luckily only minor bodywork damage. It was worth ti to meet people and bring home some plants.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 30, 2010)

Too bad  !!!! Where you able to drive home with the car? Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 30, 2010)

Eric, I feel for ya. 
Back in 2003 or so, during a January snow storm I rolled over 2.5 times my mini van full of orchids, on my way to Atlanta to deliver them. Luckily I was not hurt, and before the trooper even had my license I had 7 boxes of orchids in the back of his squad so they would not freeze. Did not even get a ticket. A thin glaze of ice was the cause.Thankfully the boxes were taped shut due to the weather and after my ST friends in Columbus helped me repot and clean them up I was still able to sell them in Atlanta. The van was totaled, but I rented a car and completed the trip. Would not have been able to do it without the help of my Columbus friends. (a couple of them are forum members) We do wacky things once we get bitten by this obsession. Got to watch the driving though. I can't believe you got a ticket after wrecking the car. One car accident, usually around here for that sort of thing no tickets are issued. Bummer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2010)

Man dude, you have some crazy adventures north of the border...


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad your OK.

Really nice weekend haul!
I'm not understanding the ticket, unless its just about the money.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad to hear you and your orchids came back safely!

Sorry to hear about the car.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

Clark said:


> Glad your OK.
> 
> 
> I'm not understanding the ticket, unless its just about the money.



Thanx, I'm just a little mad about getting a ticket for skidding out on an icy, road! 1/2 mile further the same thing happened to another car except it was totalled, bet they got a ticket too. Now I might have to travel 300 miles to fight it, i.e. it's a nuisance ticket that they expect people not to bother to fight!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2010)

'speed not reasonable and prudent'...... not sure you should fight that one considering past vehicular velocities oke: though am glad both you and the car are fine. 

by the way, how did you get the plants across the border this time? did you have all the paperwork?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2010)

Orchid nightmares!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy cow, you're living on the wild side dude! oke: Becareful. Glad you and the plants are okay.


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2010)

Dear Eric, 

Be more prudent. oke:

Glad you're ok - bummer about the ticket tho!


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad you made it finally trough the border with the plants and that you are ok after the accident.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanx, it was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2010)

Pleiones including for auction





Peachy Phal from Baldans in Florida via eBay. I got 3 nice diff varieties, sorry for the out of focus foto. 








a bit o' sunshine!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


>



What kinda salad is that?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2010)

formosanum!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

Still trying to convey the color of this Phal. 





A couple of Hannes and their flavum cousin!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2010)

very cool Hannah P blooms!!! Is the color of the phal much alike the Hanne color? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

No, it's an "art shade" between a peach and salmon color, very difficult to capture.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

Some cyps and goodyeras growing in NYC  and 




Plant order from PotteryChef!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2010)

That acaule and goodyera seemed well protected! Squirrels?

Paphs, they're what's for dinner. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2010)

What are the Paphs???


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

Heather said:


> Dear Eric,
> 
> Be more prudent. oke:
> 
> Glad you're ok - bummer about the ticket tho!



Well I got the ticket reduced to "Parking in n un-authorized area" - $50 and no Points/ but I got a speeding ticket on the way to court!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> What are the Paphs???


I'd have to find them in the jungle. However I know the hang x bud fell off!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

Out of focus phrag; I'll post separately later because the color is worth it.





Mt. Toro (albums) from Tim




Phrag Ice Princess




Rodri.xTolum. rebloom




Phrag Beverly Fischer(?)


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2010)

cool blooms ,but could you help id the slippers (the albums/l210/elctrains/houseplants/P5180573.jpg f.ex. ) Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

I will later JeanLux. I'm at the office now. If you mean the light one its St. Ouen x pearcei.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I will later JeanLux. I'm at the office now.



:drool: night shift or fiesta?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

Night shift and posting photos!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2010)

Love the Ice Princess, but that name stirs up not so pleasant memories of a girl I once knew.


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2010)

Outdoor rental space available.
Memorial Day through Labor Day.
These spaces go quick, so don't wait...


Nice blooms!
Who is vendor for 'Ice Princess'?
Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

Clarke, I got it off eBay, I have a couple from before but had pest problems w/ them. The cross comes from a stock I believe is from The Orchid Zone. 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Love the Ice Princess, but that name stirs up not so pleasant memories of a girl I once knew.


I must have known some of her sisters!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

Growing area - this was the couch.




A little while ago I bloomed a Phrag Beverly Fischer. I read complaints about stolonous growth so I thought I'd post the plant if you promise not to hurt yourself laughing!














..wait for it...















Phrag. Cahaba Glow


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2010)

Wow, do you need a bike now for inspecting your appartment/gh/growing area  !? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2010)

Hehe...Jean is right! But you still have the armchair free....! oke:


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2010)

Wish my couch was full of orchids when I was single, might of saved some time.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

Clark said:


> Wish my couch was full of orchids when I was single, might of saved some time.:evil:


Luckily I dont grow orchids in the bedroom!


----------



## paphioboy (May 28, 2010)

I am speechless...  That phrag looks like a very good candidate for mounting...


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

I know that true home-makers looked past the phrag to the rusty stove trays in horror!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2010)

OK Eric, that's it, from now on all my shots are going to be taken on the stove. You've opened my eyes to a new dimension of photography I hadn't seen before, thank you!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

I needed a clear spot and no orchids are allowed into the bedroom or bath!  Yes, those are the only clear spots!


----------



## Hera (May 30, 2010)

Have you heard of a new invention called shelves?


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

I couldn't resist!
oke: :rollhappy:

(keep sharin' with us)


----------



## jewel (May 31, 2010)

ooohhh, that is pretty what is it called? is it fragrant?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 31, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Growing area - this was the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

Wow Eric! You really *do* have a lot of plants! 



jewel said:


> ooohhh, that is pretty what is it called? is it fragrant?



It's called a disappointment :rollhappy:

Actually it is very pretty and very fragrant. It is _Neofinetia falcata_ variety _'Hanakanzashi'_ which has so far refused to bloom out as _'Oiran'_, something which I had sorely hoped for. I have a second _'Hanakanzashi_' plant, however, and with a little luck maybe it will end up being _'Oiran'_ which is three-spurred.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Actually it is very pretty and very fragrant. It is _Neofinetia falcata_ variety _'Hanakanzashi'_ which has so far refused to bloom out as _'Oiran'_, something which I had sorely hoped for. I have a second _'Hanakanzashi_' plant, however, and with a little luck maybe it will end up being _'Oiran'_ which is three-spurred.



Yeah, I almost bought an 'Oiran' but passed since it was tiny and not healthy looking. Don't give up though, sometimes they eventually flower out with three spurs. I saw a real 'Benikanzashi' last summer that was gorgeous, and not for sale.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2010)

Hera said:


> Have you heard of a new invention called shelves?



















No, how do those work!? oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I couldn't resist!
> oke: :rollhappy:



Hmmmm, tasty stovetop treats!


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yeah, I almost bought an 'Oiran' but passed since it was tiny and not healthy looking. Don't give up though, sometimes they eventually flower out with three spurs. I saw a real 'Benikanzashi' last summer that was gorgeous, and not for sale.



Ok, I won't give up. 

_'Benikanzashi'_ is not a vigorous plant for me.  It barely hangs on year after year. Barely...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2010)

Eric, how do you have time to take care of all those plants???


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2010)

There are more in the kitchen; I don't sleep!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Cadetia taylorii - nice and fragrant like marshmallow candy.  in the light it's hard to get a closeup of the marking and color as the blooms are tiny and so bright. 




Paph Pinnochio




moquettianum x delenatii(Clouds Perfect Parfait?)




Tag says "Summer Ice" prim. x emersonii - if it is the colors are very yellow and pink!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2010)

I know that first one, but cannot for the life of me drag its name from my brain!  Ummmm...is it one of the Cadetia species?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice blooms!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, digging on all those paphs Eric! Especially love the petals of moquettianum x delenatii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm liking Summer Ice -- very cool (so to speak...)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2010)

2 Poneorchis




Haul from J&L; some pleros, platysteles, species and a couple from guest vendor Cal-Orchids. Next time I have to remember to take my camera to photos of the big stock and stud plants! 




My haul of 2 paphs from OrchidsTN on ebay and some Pk's and besseae hybrids from Lance at Orchids Gone Wild.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2010)

SInce I had to go back to Chesapeake from Richmond before going to NYC I didn't get a chance to go by Woodstream Orchids.  However, I got to pick up some plants John D. had grown out of flask for me including a couple Phrag andreeteae and some Pk hybrids, I also got the plants GoldenRose picked up for me from Ernie's moving sale and some mini-paphs from Ross Hella, including Paph barbigerum x helenae, etc so...








Paph Henrietta Fujiwara




Ever since I saw a Gregory Booth album 'Purity' I've been into album multi paphs, this is labled Mt. Toro album from TIm Culberthson but..  We'll see when it opens..


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

summer ice is very sweet like a snow cone!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Step one of becoming a member of orchids addicts anonymous:

Admit you have an addiction... :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

No, no! I have this under control. Really!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No, no! I have this under control. Really!!



We'll see in 2 weeks at Silva Orchidfest! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Bollopetulum flowers opening, they're darker than the photo appears. 





Bollopetulum, slightly fragrant. As I compare this to the previous photos it's doubled in size; I seem to be getting over my killing bulb phase. 




Mt. Toro (album) from Tim C. 








Savage Dunnies making barbigerum soup. 




niveum by Pinnochio.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW! LOVE the Mt. Toro....awesome!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome new blooms!


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

Eric, i think that is one of the most well decorated apartments I've ever seen :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay, Mt. Toro and stonei hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2010)

Doh!


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

Eric, "Dunnies" has a whole different meaning in Australia!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2010)

My haul from Silva's: A couple of phrags, a flask, Paph lowii, an Eria, Orange Habenarea, Tolumnia Popoki 'Mitzi', African violets from Clarke


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice haul! You gotta love the orange H. rhodochelia! BTW, how are those H. dentata tubers growing for you?


----------



## Clark (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Eric.
What flask did you get?
Would that be Pk x wallisii?
Thank you. Nice haul.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2010)

The dentata leaves have started out of the medias, They're very round and thick; i'll post later. 
Clark, I got a flavum besseae hybrid.
I also got one of those Phal testraspis w/ the red and white petals in double spike from Carrie - Orchidphile.


----------



## jewel (Jul 24, 2010)

Eric, i didn't think you had any room left congrats on the new "tenants":clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Greeat buys!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

jewel said:


> Eric, i didn't think you had any room left congrats on the new "tenants":clap:


Like Jello, there's always room for more orchids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2010)

That's quite a haul -- they will feel right at home at your place!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

Brennans had some nice DelRosi's in bloom but I had to leave them there. 
The good thing is that I got infomation that Oak Hill has some good stuff I can get at the Chicagoland event and Fishing Creek has a couple of specimen plants I can get in their GH.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 26, 2010)

looks like a very nice lowii to me!!! Close-up?  ? Jean


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The good thing is that I got infomation that Oak Hill has some good stuff I can get at the Chicagoland event



Plane, train or bus???
Christine expressed interest. We talked about plane to, train home.
There is no way I'll fly out of Chicago again!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

Plane, rent a car to get to the diff venues, then plane home.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

Mini African violet from Aoki (Morewater)





Paph barbi x helen and her larger cousin barbi in the background checking out some sunglasses. 




Wonder if anyone's done this cross. 




Habenaria dentatas! Heh heh you said tatas!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Wonder if anyone's done this cross.



Yes, H. rhodocheila and H. erichmichaelii have been crossed before, in fact I have one!



> Habenaria dentatas! Heh heh you said tatas!



They look good! Mine are just about to flower, that is if something doesn't eat the buds first :sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2010)

very cool sunglass barbies!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2010)

Lovely pic ups! :clap: :drool:


----------



## jewel (Jul 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Like Jello, there's always room for more orchids!



jello! yuck! how about cherry pie instead!:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice plants!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Update on African Violet shown above. It should be fully blooming next week!


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

Precious, and nicely displayed!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanx. I'm finding that a lot of mini african violets dont like air movement, similar to certain jewel orchids.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2010)

very cool pic, but it has lost a bit of the besseae colors  !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2010)

If besseae made flowers like this little monster I'd never grow anything else! :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2010)

Been a busy week
first I got my paphs from Nick T's liquidation via Bob in Albany. 




I've started using net pots and a mix of bark, sphagnum, diatomite, charcoal, and large perlite for paphs, as some of the people have posted big pots of parvis this way.




Then today I went to a person who advertised closing their greenhouse on the Orchid Mall. He had lots of big plants listed at great prices, so I traveled to Amish country! 





















I know some of you never thought you'd hear this from me but I went a little too far this time!!!  Luckily I got a lot of plants for $90!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG :drool: !!!! This is a great exemple to show to beginners how large they can get !!! But they do not stop at that size, when you take care of them !!! What are all of those in detail? did you take that Schombourgkia (from the 5th pic), and the vent. (on the 4th )? Jean


----------



## wojtek (Aug 22, 2010)

New paphs ??  

What paps you bought ??


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 22, 2010)

the plants all look very well cared for, but some of them are huge!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2010)

Quite a haul for just 90 bucks! Is that a Cyrtopodium I spy?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2010)

Why does that remind me of NYEric's apartment?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Quite a haul for just 90 bucks! Is that a Cyrtopodium I spy?


Yes, punctatum. 
JeanLux, those were bought by another buyer, and were waiting for his 3rd trip to move plants; he spent over $1300 on plants so you can imagine what he got if I only spent $90!!  
I got a few LARGE Epi's, a gongora, a couple stanhopea, a couple eria's, a dockrilla, and a bunch of other stuff.
Wojtek, I got a mix from the Nick Tennacci sale parvi mixes and brachy's.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 22, 2010)

We need divisions..!  Great haul....


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy cow Eric!! It just keeps growing. Are you growing algae on the walls yet?oke:oke:


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Great week for you!
Love the Amish + speed limit sign. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2010)

Hairy paph hybrid





Green Epi w/ fragrant (melon/pungent) flowers full of dew! 




gastrochilus from J&L




Dockrilla wallisii




Tolumnia (was yellow w/ spots last blooming, this time came out yellow, to white, then spots showed) ?!?!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2010)

Is the Epi from Woodstream? the hummingbird magnet!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2010)

I got it from the guy closing his greenhouse. It's in an 8"+ wood slat box. When I spray it w/ water and taste the dew it's great!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2010)

Go! Go! Dockrilla!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Go! Go! Dockrilla!



How did you get that thing to bloom, Eric???


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2010)

The secret is ...





















Buy it in bud!
It was grown very warm and dry he said.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The secret is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rollhappy:
OK, good. How about light? Bright or not so much?


----------



## Roy (Sep 2, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy:
> OK, good. How about light? Bright or not so much?



Dot, this could be the question that draws an interesting answer... Buy in Bud...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

I grow it bright. In situ photo was recently posted of plants growing on mountain cliffs so...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder about growing this plant because we have a bunch of them at the greenhouse. Have had them for several years. We've tried warm/bright, intermediate/lower light and everything in between. We've tried lots of water and we've tried dry periods. Only one has ever bloomed. It's either, what are we doing wrong? -- or perhaps we just have a non-blooming group.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2010)

there is a tolumnia grower near where I grew up (ithaca area) and I had heard that for them they liked bright and warm, breezy; soak them and let them dry out. now if i'm remembering the wrong thread and this is for some of those crazy tiny dendrobiums.... i've never met a dendrobium that I couldn't kill  so don't listen to me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2010)

:rollhappy:

That's pretty much how I grow my Tolumnias. And we did try that with the Dockrilla -- which used to be classed as a Dendrobium -- but they still wouldn't bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

Tolumina yes, I keep mine in a media (small coarse stones from the pet shop) that I can water everyday and it dries out quickly. The dockrilla looked like they withheld water for quite a while, and it was in bud! BTW those 2 ladies are still around Ithaca with their tolumnias!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Pleuro.




pterostylis corm - alive! 




Paph Magic Lantern x rothschildianum








2 Stanhopea x's from Pete in Hawaii!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, those plants from Pete are busting out!!! 

Suggestion - I'd grow the Pteros in a bit more soil rather than orchid mix. I use 1/3rd leaf mold, 1/3 perlite, and 1/3 silica sand. They like to stay evenly moist in growth and if repotted each year you don't have to worry about fertilizing much - the leaf mold can give them most of what they need. BTW, some species, in particular P. nutans dive their tubers to the very bottom of the pot, so be careful when repotting since most of them will be down with the drainage!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> BTW, some species, in particular P. nutans dive their tubers to the very bottom of the pot, so be careful when repotting since most of them will be down with the drainage!



(!) good to know; thanks


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm experimenting; one pot is in a bark/orchid mix, the other in a more soily mix!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Seriously, stans in your apartment...? oke: oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha! Wait until I post the baskets I made for them!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Seriously, stans in your apartment...? oke: oke:


:rollhappy: Why not? He's got everything else! :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2010)

Stanhopeas potted in bark, charcoal, dolomite, sphag, and perlite, then covered w/ rockwool cubes. 









previous posts revisited








fragrant Encyl. boothiana




Phrag Sunset Glow 4N from Fox Valley, my photo does not do the red justice.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 12, 2010)

wow Eric, cool Pics!!! Good luck with that strong Stanhopea plant!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice baskets!!!

Eric in the third photo there is a gastrochilus??? And in the fifth, is this a zygo?? TY


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, gastrochilus japonica, and the other is an encyclia.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

You're just swimming in orchids, aren't you?! Maybe you could knock out the ceiling or a wall or two, replace them with plate glass and open up your own greenhouse business!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

If only I lived on the top floor! I have to make room in the next couple of weeks to drill more holes in the ceiling for molly-bolts and hangers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have access to a flat roof, I'm surprised you haven't built a greenhouse up there!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

Roof above 30th floor = hurricane force winds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2010)

Ask the folks in Florida.....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2010)

Stewards orchids?


----------



## baodai (Sep 14, 2010)

You need a new camera
BD


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2010)

Why, photos are too clear!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2010)

baodai said:


> You need a new camera
> BD



....and a greenhouse....


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Stewards orchids?



I mean about how to build a greenhouse that will withstand hurricanes. I wonder if it can be done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I mean about how to build a greenhouse that will withstand hurricanes. I wonder if it can be done.



A dome shaped one that is tied down well?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2010)

That might work. Try it, Eric...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

I think the alarm goes off when you open the roof door. I don't know anyone who's tried it and I grew up in this bldg!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe you could get permission???

Some time ago, there was a special about someone who built a greenhouse on the roof of a tall building in NYC. Maybe it was an article in Orchids magazine? Does anyone remember seeing it?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

No way, by the time I got that through the Co-op board my grand kids would be helping me w/ the plants!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi.I'm checking in from the Paintball World Cup & using the computer of a team mate from Estonia. I visited a nursery today and got to hold some bellatulum albums, an armeniacum album, and a few other nice plants I'll report about later.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hi.I'm checking in from the Paintball World Cup & using the computer of a team mate from Estonia. I visited a nursery today and got to hold some bellatulum albums, an armeniacum album, and a few other nice plants I'll report about later.



armeniacum album? That sounds interesting!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 22, 2010)

> I visited a nursery today and got to hold some bellatulum albums, an armeniacum album, and a few other nice plants I'll report about later.



You only got to hold them, not bring them back..? oke: oke: How big a hole did that burn in your pocket...?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

The bellatulum alb and armeniacum alb were not for sale!  There were also delenatii alb and emersonii in bud! the Parvi crosses that could be made :sob: I did get a godefroyae alb and a sangii a a great price. There was also a chinese line of "dependable" spicerianum of which *all* thousands of plants, seedlings to multigrowth adults, were in bud! Also a very interesting helenae! I got a few fotos on my phone before I left that I must go to the phone store to download.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't had time to download the phone fotos but I figured I'd post some others
Phragas from Fox Vally and Nick T. Paphs from Etex.





US Postal Serv fragile treatment! 




Habenaria dentata spike




broken spike! 




Pleuro recurvata








Nick T. Paph from Etex




"buggy" malaxis blooms


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Phrag Future Impact




Epi. conopseum budding up




Paphs-concolor v. chlorophyllum, Little Bright Eyes, sangii, godefroyae album




Onc. Shary baby - hmmmm chocolate!




Phrag Robert Palm flav.




cadetia taylorii bloom








Liparis


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Blasted stenocoryne aureo-fulva respiking! 




Mystery plant












Eria spicata - smells like spice! 








Deep Cut O.S. auction - NJ












Pholidota starting.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ohmygawd...!!! Don't you EVER run out of space..??! :crazy:  oke: Your mystery plant looks like some sort of relative to ludisia or spiranthes...


----------



## Ernie (Oct 27, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Your mystery plant looks like some sort of relative to ludisia or spiranthes...



Or an Oxalis with really special flowers. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

Great flowers!!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

Sold to me as tetrapsis butr it looks like a speciosa or hybrid to me. 




Mexipedium repotted




doritis


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2010)

hey eric, some of the tetraspis clones like 'c#1' will occasionally have flowers like this; they are actually breeding to try and get more of the red. tetraspis can have spots of color here and there, actually in recent past times breeders were trying to select for 'alba' clones that didn't have any of the red spots as they viewed it as a 'defect'; now they are trying to bring it back. tetraspis is possibly supposed to be a mix of something with the speciosa that hasn't been seen in a long time which was all dark red. there was a variety of speciosa supposedly that could have mostly red and then white here and there, but I don't know if taxonomists agree on anything; so tetraspis could be a variety of speciosa that just has been losing it's color to a genetic defect because of lack of habitat and inbreeding (speciosa was only known from a very small locality way back, and I think that one habitat is now gone...). so if it's labeled tetraspis it's likely that's what it is

nice mexipedium!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

On the other hand, look at:
http://www.bigleaforchids.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=63&products_id=1706
and see a speciosa that looks very similar to Eric's flower.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 5, 2010)

Some people call it speciosa, some call it tetraspis. The argument (um, I mean discussion) goes on.

Susan


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyway, a unique color pattern!!! Jean


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2010)

I just added tetrapsis to my wish list


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2010)

wojtek said:


> I just added tetrapsis to my wish list



I actually have one or two extra but you're too far away to trade with... though they are probably the all-white versions, not the 'speciosa' with red here and there versions


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I actually have one or two extra but you're too far away to trade with... though they are probably the all-white versions, not the 'speciosa' with red here and there versions



I am in shock because I found tetraspis C#1 in Polish shop :drool:

but i also found tetraspis C#1 x bellina,

tell me, what is the difference between them ???


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2010)

wojtek said:


> I am in shock because I found tetraspis C#1 in Polish shop :drool:
> 
> but i also found tetraspis C#1 x bellina,
> 
> tell me, what is the difference between them ???



tetraspis c#1 is a mericlone that usually looks like the plant/flower that nyeric posted here; tetraspis c#1 x bellina is the previous flower crossed with phal bellina
a plant listed as phal tetraspis or tetraspis alba will likely be all white or have only tiny spots of red here and there


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

I spoke to the vendor and they said it is true tetrapsis! I hope so because I could have gotten speciosa for 1/2 price. .
I think the petals look a little narrower on tetrapsis.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2010)

there really isn't a speciosa in the trade right now. someone might call what you have (a tetraspis var. speciosa) because it has more of the red on it, but also sometimes there is a phal pulchra that is an old clone ' something something orchidglade' that was called back then phal speciosa. but, it is phal pulchra, has wider petals and is all or mostly red. if you've seen pics of my phal pulchra here a few times, it is one of those clones and there probably still are a few around that call it phal speciosa ' orchidglade' and has some award notation along with that name. they are phal pulchra. 

i've heard somewhere that someone thinks that they have found a true phal speciosa but if it is speciosa it isn't in commerce yet. now someday someone might do some genetic study and find out that tetraspis does have some speciosa genes in it and that's where those odd red petals come from, but for now they are all just tetraspis. pulchra is usually cheaper because they make so many keikis you might not need to make seedlings from seed or all that. the speaker at our orchid club meeting tonight got his phal pulchra when he lived in the rochester area; it's made tons of keikis and looking at the tag it's the same one that was called speciosa, and since I bought mine a while back from a different vendor in rochester and they all have the same name, they are actually just divisions all of the same plant (all from keikis). must be hundreds or thousands of divisions (keikis) of that old phal pulchra; I wonder when that first one was awarded and divisions started being passes around of that first plant?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Smelly Epi diformes now w/ 5-10 flowers open on each of 14 inflour.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Plantathera (or whatever) previously posted. I only saw 1 flower but apparently it's pregnant! 




bad foto of pterostylis curta for Charles U.




Native NYC orchids!  Heh heh!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2010)

is that goodyera an oblongifolia or pubescens? also looks like putty root in the pot.
nice to see a living pterostylis; I just saw a green shoot coming up from the one tuber I repotted and watered the other day


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

G. pubescens and putty root in the same location! How often do we see that!?!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2010)

Great!!! I especially love the platystele...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Great!!! I especially love the platystele...!!!



Er, sorry the platystele is not in the photo, the plant shown is lepanthopsis astrophora 'Stalky'.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Er, sorry the platystele is not in the photo, the plant shown is lepanthopsis astrophora 'Stalky'.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Thanks Eric...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

Stenocoryne aurea-fulva - I'll get another photo when it opens more, supposedly fragrant




Haraella retrocalla - also supposedly fragrant but I haven't had time to smell the flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice Eric!!! My haraella did not have a fragraqnce too...maybe something like floral spicy scent but I am not sure!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, last night I smelled the haraella and yes it is fragrant, like sediera japonica but not as strong and more spicy.


----------



## hardy (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucky you! It's a hit or miss with this species. It's either no scent, fragrant or an acrid smell. 

Btw, Eric, your collection is UNBELIEVABLE  Very eclectic too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

New Paphs from Ernie's Enlightened sale
Iona (in bud), Grant Szabo, Fairy Dell, and Tom Fujiwara, and an Eurychone rothschildiana from Nia's on eBay.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh, Lukcy man!!!

Great choice!!! Iona and Fairy Dell are now on my wish list... (yea! fairrieanum hybrids! )

Tom Fujiwara should be interesting...

Unfortunatly, the grower doesn't seem to send in Canada (sniff!)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Enie used to go to Upstate NY and people go across to Ca from there. He may be too warm acclimated now though..! oke:


----------



## Ernie (Nov 29, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Oh, Lukcy man!!!
> 
> Great choice!!! Iona and Fairy Dell are now on my wish list... (yea! fairrieanum hybrids! )
> 
> ...



Sorry!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2010)

I just receive you E-mail, Ernie...

I will survive... (I think...)

Sniff Sniff!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2010)

Sometimes, because I kind of have a lot of plants and limited growing area, stuff blooms under other plants and I don't notice. 











Latest Parkside order, Paph fairrieanum (OOPS wrong variety!) album, Paph Akegoromo, Neo finetia "Yellow" variety.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2010)

I admire your passion. This thread is amazing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanx, I'm sure you will soon be feeding my hunger!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool pleuro!!! Is that one with larger leaves!? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the colour of this pleuro! What's the paph???


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2010)

I got the same yellow neos from Merritt huntington.
There are two plants in pot. Smartly priced.
Good luck with them.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2010)

bigleaf said:


> I admire your passion. This thread is amazing.



Passion? Madness, more likely... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Passion? Madness, more likely... oke:


In a way, yes its possible. 
Yes Jean, big leaves, big plant. 
Than, it's Paph Arnold Klehm - prim x fairrie.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2010)

The lable says polystchaya zambesiaca but it doesn't match the IOSPE photo.. 








Phrag Walter Schomburg flavum




This is what I meant by Paphs w/ runners, this is Fumi's Delight, notice how it's lanky, w/ long leaves! (and no blooms!!)


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 23, 2010)

..........more light?..........


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2010)

I just found this product, Jumpstart light stand by Hydrofarm. I'm going to order a few so they'll get more light, thanx. 
http://roundaboutplace.com/2010/04/hydrofarm-jump-start-t5-grow-light-system-reviews/


----------



## cliokchi (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Eric,

just by curiosity , how much plants you keep in your apartment ?
how many % of your living space is invaded by the Orchids ?
how long have you been collecting orchids like this ?
when i was a kid about 12 yrs old i took up 3 rooms in my parents house and was growing all kinds of funky mushrooms and molds on the wooden finishing panels of the house, my parents figured it was just not some hobby fling but and i was seriously bitten by the orchid bug and banned me to one of the greenhouses in the back of my parents estate.
do you have any mold issues in yr Apartment ?
any way fascinating how orchids have successfully managed to cohabitate with
you,
ARE the orchids living with you or are you living with the orchids ?
merry xmas may the new year bring you happiness health and many new
interesting orchidflowerings
cliokchi


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2010)

That Fumi's Delight looks like a Paphanda to me !!! What size is your cool Walter Schomburg? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2010)

Cliockchi, we always had plants here but I moved back about 6 years ago. Except for warping the parquet/wood floor I've had no problems. I think its too dry for mold problems even though I grow mostly in water. I get tremendous natural light so I just lose a lot of moisture to evaporation cycle. I have no artificial light though. As people say, I have a "living" room!
JL 10.5 cm wide, 9 cm tall, pouch 3.6 cm wide, dorsal 4cm tall.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2010)

I went to visit Piping Rock Orchids today, picked up a few plants and had a little lunch w/ Glen, Haley, and Suzanne Decker. Got top secret photos of Pk hybrids and others I'll post tomorrow!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I went to visit Piping Rock Orchids today, picked up a few plants and had a little lunch w/ Glen, Haley, and Suzanne Decker. Got top secret photos of Pk hybrids and others *I'll post tomorrow*!



:drool: you should never wait till tomorrow !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 25, 2010)

Eric!

Got into this thread for the first time this morning. You have an amazing collection and it boggles my mind that you can find place for all of them in your house. 
Second thing is the extraordinary number of sources you have at your disposal. Lots of vendors and even the capacity to buy from ST members. 
In Canada, we really have less than a handful of orchid vendors across the country and driving to many of them is unthinkable because of the distance.
As for american vendors, most don't deliver to Canada and for those that do, you have your work cut out in paper and bureaucracy to get them delivered to your door.
Luckyly, my orchid society is very active in group ordering. This is the only way I can buy plants from OL. 
Please, keep this fascinating thread running.
And b/w, do you have any space left for a Christmas Tree? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2010)

Glen Decker and the 2 g/h


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2010)

White Cymbidium




longifolium




Complexes


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2010)

St. Ouen





schlimii (very flouriferous




WOC lava




Randy MacDonald


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2010)

Don Wimber - Glen just imported a crop of beautifully grown plants w/ improved parents from Hawaii




Alfredo Manrique




Haley Decker




Woohoo! cant wait! 




I didn't post the masdies, or what I picked up [a couple of new PK hybrids, a fairrie in spike, a dark, fragrant schlimii, and a Paph Envy Green ]. Thanx for looking


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow Eric, great pics: bravo and thanks!!!! That's one nice schlimii!!!

Did you loose the tags of the last posted ones'?  

Jean


----------



## wojtek (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, I'm in heaven :drool:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful plants!


----------



## etex (Dec 26, 2010)

Eye candy for sure! Thanks Eric, for the peak at the greenhouse and all the glorious blooms!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG!!! P. kovachii x Jason Fischer???


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2010)

Eric is in the pink!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2010)

Gorgeous plants!!!! I really need to get a schlimi soon...:evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2010)

Great photo tour Eric!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope those are not pics of your apartment...


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tour! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> I hope those are not pics of your apartment...



Soon!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2011)

Our cat, Tuxedo, unfortunately a climber! 




Tolumnia time








Piping Rock schlimii


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2011)

nice pics and schlimii

does the significant other ride in the car with you? 
also, have you tried the hot sauce yet? I tried a tiny bit that was mixed with salsa at the store where I found it... very hot


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2011)

Not yet; but I've had hot sauce I made w/ chopped Jolokias Jamaican style!! Yum!Q


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2011)

The spotted Tolumnia is superb!!! 

what is its name?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Tux! What a cutie. :smitten:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 3, 2011)

That schlimii is gorgeous and say hello to Tuxedo for me.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> The spotted Tolumnia is superb!!!
> 
> what is its name?


'Elfen Gem' from Hauserman's.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, Eric. 

And Tuxedo is cute!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 3, 2011)

That is a spectacle. Do you have a number of how many plants would be residing in your living room?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 4, 2011)

Eric
I also use the deep plastic tubs and I went to large home store and looked in the ceiling tile dept and found the grids used for florescent light fixtures and was able to cut them (with wire clippers)to fit inside...3 deep to raise the plants above the water level plus add humidity...I admire your passion! You have no fear in making room for more!
Enjoy
Jim


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2011)

super cool schlimii!!! No problems with cat allergy  !?! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2011)

Since I was a kid I've had cats. Tuxedo is not mine, but I like to play with the cat-laser toy and her. She is the pet of a friend/boarder I have here temporarily.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 4, 2011)

You mean there is room in your apartment for a second person to actually sit down? You need more plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow! Thanx!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow

I hadn't looked at this post in months. Maybe since the first few pages. 

Eric you definitely take the award in my book for the most crazed orchid addict I've ever seen:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


I think you should add a 24-hr live video feed!!!

And take it with you on road trips....especially the ones going back and forth over international borders.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2011)

Rick said:


> Wow
> I think you should add a 24-hr live video feed!!!
> 
> And take it with you on road trips....especially the ones going back and forth over international borders.


Discretion is the better part of valor, i.e. leave no evidence! :ninja:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2011)

Nauty cat and nice blooms!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

This cat is really a climber w/ phenomenal balance, I caught her stuck walking on top of the shower curtain a couple of nights ago!!!





2 different color spotted tolumnias. 








Paph Iona 




another bloom on my Phrag Walter Schomburg flavum




Phrag Beverly Fischer


----------



## Ernie (Jan 17, 2011)

That Iona looks like it used to live in Orlando?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2011)

... now how did that bike keep from falling over?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eric
I am a cat lover...I have two...both rescue...both black as night...Ethan 6 yrs 15 # British Short hair and Coal
a very vocal 3 yr old oriental 10 #...While I work on my plants they sit and watch making sure I do everything correctly!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

Tuxe is very vocal. I'm stil ltrying to figure out how she got on top of the shower curtain; and I'm wandering what would have happened if I didn't take her crying butt down!


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

If I didn't see the couch in #5, would of thought you were still at Decker's.


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 18, 2011)

adorable, hope she doesn't try to balance on the lovely orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2011)

she usually only sniffs them but she broke a seeded stem and knocked off a bud rubbing against plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice kitty -- but I really like the pouches.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome update!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2011)

Lots of lovely flowers. And good pic of the cat. My cats usually look everywhere but at the camera when I try to take pictures.


----------



## hchan (Jan 19, 2011)

What direction does your window face? You don't use any supplementary lighting is that right? Sorry if you've posted the info somewhere already but I couldn't find it in this megathread!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2011)

I have south facing windows and no supplementary lighting yet.


----------



## hchan (Jan 20, 2011)

You seem to do just fine reblooming though, even without the lighting. I know you mentioned in a post that you tend to get things in bud etc, but you seem to rebloom quite a lot of stuff.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2011)

I am apparently good at getting new growth but not blooming. Maybe if I add supplemental lighting I'll have more success blooming. I am starting to buy Xenon lights for shelves and Jump-start lights from Hydrofarm for floor areas to try this.


----------



## hchan (Jan 20, 2011)

You don't have to worry about electricity bills if I recall from earlier on in this thread, that's good!! Go for it I say


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

First of all I want to paste some stuff from my house. I have a Phrag Jason Fischer w/ a nice spread. I also have a plant that was sent to me as Baptistonia e. but its not. Can anyone ID this? - [update: I checked IOSPE and it is indeed Baptistonia echnata, just hasn't opened yet!]


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Then, I left cozy NYC for the Capital!  and went to Woodstream Orchids Open House. The benefit of traveling there was20% discount!!! I also was able to search under the tables thru their stock and look at each plant! Thanx Reno/Ramon!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

More slippers


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Bill and Lynn also have a nice selection of Pleuros and Epidendrums. I didn't get a photo of Zane but he's a real QT! TutoPeru said he went on Saturday but Bill says it was a mad house so I'm kind of glad I missed that day. 
There was a STF member there but he said he doesnt post so I wouldn't recognize him. Anyway, thanx for looking. 




Above: NIce Epi. illense hybrid. For those of you who don't know, this species was eliminated in nature thru habitat destruction but was saved by the Marie Selby Gardens.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyway, this is my haul. I got to find a couple of very rare crosses and Bill let them go so..


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice haul Eric!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2011)

NYEric said:


> .. this is my haul. I got to find a couple of *very rare *crosses and Bill let them go so..



What are they? I cannot read all of those tags !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

All of them or just the rare ones? 
FYI, I picked up:
Phrags Lutz Rolke flav x ecuadorense, Evy FInegan x schlimii, Future Impact x schlimii, Percei x Petit Port, Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther, Ecuabess x Paul Eugene Conroy, Frosted Velvet, Yakima River flavum, Caoe May County flav, caricinum x Petit Port, Wild Horse Mesa, richteri x Pink Panther, Grouville x Barbara LeAnn, Polar Shift flav, and flasks Cape May County x Pink Panther, and Waunakee Sunset x (Lutz Rolke flav x Cleola). (some of these I may already have ) 
Phal Heiroglyphica alba, and Lockhartia acuta.


----------



## hchan (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice haul! Don't know how you manage to make room 

BTW, how is your lighting experiment coming along? Have you ever thought of covering some of your walls with mylar?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2011)

hybrid, hybrids, hybrids! at least you picked up a phal species


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2011)

what a lovely nursery...nice additions too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

That's an excellent illense hybrid! Is it a big plant? How large are the flowers, since illense is quite small?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

The plant was big but that was the mother plant. Bill did have divisions I believe. The flowers were about twice as big as illense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2011)

OK -- thanks, Eric.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> All of them or just the rare ones?
> FYI, I picked up:
> Phrags Lutz Rolke flav x ecuadorense, Evy FInegan x schlimii, Future Impact x schlimii, Percei x Petit Port, Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther, Ecuabess x Paul Eugene Conroy, Frosted Velvet, Yakima River flavum, Caoe May County flav, caricinum x Petit Port, Wild Horse Mesa, richteri x Pink Panther, Grouville x Barbara LeAnn, Polar Shift flav, and flasks Cape May County x Pink Panther, and Waunakee Sunset x (Lutz Rolke flav x Cleola). (some of these I may already have )
> Phal Heiroglyphica alba, and Lockhartia acuta.



Wow, a lot of new stuff you got there, quite some not yet RHS registered!!? Do you have names? (remember my spread-sheet ?  ). Jean

I'll email you


----------



## John M (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice haul, Eric! You musta' had fun. Thanks for all the photos. We hear names of lots of nurseries; but, we don't get to see many of them.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

Paph fairrieanum





Baptistonia echinata - really looking like bees!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## hchan (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the Bapti, looks totally like a bee! And the fairrie ain't bad either


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2011)

what's the grex on the fairrieanum?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

Justin said:


> what's the grex on the fairrieanum?



Empress x #2 - from Piping Rock. I have another fairrie cross in bud and I'm hoping to get a photo of the P. Iona, this and the new one together.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 5, 2011)

They are so cool both!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2011)

Dendrochilum uncatum








Another tolumnia


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice both of them!!!! How do you grow the dendrochilum??


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2011)

Medium light, water or spray every day. They are very easy. I have a few others; this one has a very faint fragrance. I am trying to get large plants of some of the larger fragrant ones cobbianum, magnum...


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have just received my first Tolumnia Irene Glisson as a gift...love them 
no spike yet but I have seen this one in flower...awesome


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> I have just received my first Tolumnia Irene Glisson as a gift...love them
> no spike yet but I have seen this one in flower...awesome



Tolumnias are real easy as long as you keep them warm, in strong light and let them dry out daily.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Another tolumnia.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing you have so many plants around there. It would be a good job to manage them like you do.

Ever considered moving to a climate where you can grow them outside? ha ha ha......just kidding.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually I have and the problem I'd face would be bringing the plants to another country!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Photos from 2011 Deep Cut OS Show in NJ
Slippers:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Miscl species and a Masdie hybrid:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Vanda, lycastes, dendrochilums and Catts


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Cymbidiums 




































and finally, the one that I bought; from Lois Duffin Co.. I also picked up a Cyrtoglossom hybrid and an Acineta from Ecuagenera!  thanx for looking.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice, Eric...  Love the last pic (tovarensis)... Sugiyamanum is interesting too. Don't see it often..


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, Glen had a "?" next to the name.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool pics, thanks!!!! Esp. that white masdi is superb!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing those pictures!!! Quite a great show!!! Nice buys!! 

What is the plant under the Stenorhynchos???


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice pictures.

I like the lycastes a lot


----------



## Shiva (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice bunch.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome photos, Eric!


----------



## etex (Feb 15, 2011)

Great photos Eric! Love the cyms and the lycastes!


----------



## Hera (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks like a huge show, I don't know how you could come home without a van load. THanks.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> What is the plant under the Stenorhynchos???



it's a sigmatostalix sp. They're oncidium relatives w/ really cool shapes, i couldn't get a photo of the little scorpion tail in the close-up.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2011)

What's the name of the Paph, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2011)

It says "Paph. Gina Short", delenatii x Pinocchio, from Ernie's.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

These last blooms are wonderful!!!  

Thank you for the info Eric! I am hoping of getting a S. radicans soon!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Paph Black Diamond album (White Diamond! ) from Parkside




un-identified pleuro from J&L prev. posted last year, this time w/ 3 inflour.




Ossmoglosum hybrid from Ecuagenera it needs cool temps so I have it in my office under the AC




Another Tolumnia, actually Rodricidium













Unfortunate flask! I treated w/ Physan solution and potted. Keeping fingers crossed





This weeks delivery from Thanh Nguyen - (including oceoclades roseo-varigata flask!)





Flask w/ media knocked out of whack during shipping. Should I pot out immediately?





Last weeks delivery: Compot of Pk x Jason Fischer and a besseae


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2011)

Have almost no experience with flasks; I esp. like the Diamond and this PK x J. Fischer compot :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck with these PK hybrids.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice additions!!! Good luck with the flasks!! I have no idea what you can do...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

photo to show growth habit of Osmoglossum hybrid - 10' vines! 
shipment of Aussie terrestrials!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 15, 2011)

cool osmoglossum blooming!!! and good luck with your aussies!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2011)

your knocked around flask I would probably pot right away. that's the advice I've heard from flask people since the media will choke out the air to the leaves etc.

it's cool that you can get that osmoglossum to grow and flower in your office! guess it's pretty happy...

dude, you've got so many plants that if you decide to student judge at the cnyos show next october, you could easily have your own display oke:

glad to see that my packing job was so photogenic!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoa... That Osmoglossum is just crazy... I thought it was Psychopsis until I saw the branching spikes.. Good luck with Les' aussie natives..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm potting up the aussies tonight, it'll be a long one. Corybas in sphagnum, right?


----------



## hchan (Mar 15, 2011)

I see your buying spree continues unabated, good to see  How is your growing space coming along? Still doing that lighting experiment?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2011)

1/2 of the terrestrials are potted up. Of course I ran out of pots!  After SEPOS and a trip to Montreal I should be bought out! The xenon lights were installed and I'm seeing if the phrag seedlings in there are improving. I'm still going to try to get Jump-Start light set on the cheap to put over my paphs.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 16, 2011)

Where is this tiny spike coming from??? Eric, do you have a pic of the whole plant? Nice aussie arrivals...


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Les pots his Corybas in clayey soil, not sphagnum... Well, for this one particular species anyway: corybas diemenicus..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanx for the info. I made a mix of sandy topsoil, shredded sphag, chicken grit, (you have no idea how much sayiing that cracks me up! ), and potting soil.


biothanasis said:


> Where is this tiny spike coming from??? Eric, do you have a pic of the whole plant? Nice aussie arrivals...



Which spike?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually put all my plants in the same soil. Les does list on the plant list that corybas do prefer at least 5mm of covering over the top of the soil


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 18, 2011)

NYEric said:


>



this small one....LOL!!!!oke: It is a spike with 3-4 blooms isn't it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Pterosylis curta from last year's Asuka Orchid purchase (In bark) and diuris from Australia. growing about 1/3" per day!!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 1, 2011)

The Montreal society is preparing an import of Australian Terrestrial Orchids. I'll probably pitch in for at least a Thelymitra.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Try to get a easy flowering blue one. On the orchidmall.com site there is a link to a Thelymitra site, very wild flowers!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2011)

those plants in the middle of the picture are your pterostylis?! mine is just a tiny rosette of leaves... hmmmm


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep. They're much bigger below the surface!! Kind of like me! :evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2011)

wow, keep us updated!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2011)

Eric and Shiva...about the easy flowering blue one.....

Do you have tips for Thelymitra cultivation??? Temperature? Are they really easy?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 2, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Eric and Shiva...about the easy flowering blue one.....
> 
> Do you have tips for Thelymitra cultivation??? Temperature? Are they really easy?



Read L'Orchidofilière for april. I've put many links in there. If others want the links, I'll post them.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are the links I could find. There are more on the Internet.

Thelymitras
http://members.iinet.net.au/~emntee/Thelymitras Page 1.htm

http://www.myorchids.de/thelymitra1.htm

Dr Krum Sotirov WEB site.
www.ionopsis.com


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you Shiva.

I think I read too fast!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2011)

Not open yet..





PK hybrid compotted from me by Chuck Ackers 








Luisia


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 15, 2011)

Cast iron is the only way to go.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just wondering, where are you going to put all these???


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 15, 2011)

And what is the name of the "not open yet" flower?

I wonder the same thing as Dot... where are you going to put all your plants???


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, the tag says vietnamense x hangianum. 
Don't worry, I dont have a lot of hanging plants so there's always more room!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2011)

:clap: nice buys!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Psssst, I see half-empty shelves behind the (vietnamense x hang)...


----------



## koshki (Apr 16, 2011)

It was too cold and rainy this morning to be out puttering around in the garden, so I decided to tackle this thread.

Two and a half hours and lots of laughs later, I have reached the end! Eric, you are one enthusiastic orchid addict! If my husband ever starts complaining about how many orchids I have indoors, I am going to show him your apartment photos.

I just love how comfortable your plants look on your couch...like they're watching TV or something!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, they tell me they love it there! :crazy: I'm glad my stories keep people entertained.


----------



## koshki (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucky you! I talk to my orchids all the time, but they've never talked back!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

Phrags. Jason Fischer. Hanne Popow and besseae from Ecuagenera





Paph lowii, now determined to be easy.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 21, 2011)

Great!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2011)

Great blooming Eric :clap: !!!! too bad you don't have Dot's camera handling yet  !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

Alas, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## koshki (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric, if you can learn to grow beautiful plants like that, you can learn to handle a camera!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Alas, I don't think I ever will.



You'd be amazed at what a tripod can do!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe I should get a taller one.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

I finally got my shipment of foreign paphs, 2 hirsuittis album, viet x emersonii v huong, Taisuco America' s Sprite, and a couple more.


----------



## paphioboy (May 5, 2011)

Where did that come from..?


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

Cloud's Orchids in Canada! I refuse to let US F&W's stupid enforcement restrictions to inhibit my collection. Some US orchid vendor should send US F&W a list of hybrids that cannot be sold here and sue for financial disability!


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2011)

Nice on Eric


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2011)

Nice new additions!


----------



## etex (May 6, 2011)

Really nice purchases Eric!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2011)

Tripod? The photo is getting better!

Nice-looking plants, also.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2011)

Tsk! Tsk! oke:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Cloud's Orchids in Canada! I refuse to let US F&W's stupid enforcement restrictions to inhibit my collection. Some US orchid vendor should send US F&W a list of hybrids that cannot be sold here and sue for financial disability!


 
Cloud's is the best place! I have a hangianum from them that I got a few years ago.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhh! :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

I got this Pleuro and its bloomed 2-3 times but I never saw the flowers, this time it has 3 blooms. I'll get a better foto tonight








Paph Matrix w/ yellow parent


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2011)

Cool, the pleuro looks like a hemirhoda (a good one) !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

Yep! it's going crazy! Thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Supposed to be Phal manii aurea but its fragrant and the lip is white, never seen that before!  




My haul from 6/11/11 Shore Orchid fest, NJ




Plants from Tenman's space clearing sale, including some small Chyses! also a phrag from Dot Pottter! Thanx!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool blooms and nice buys!!! Eric what is the white flowered plant in the kitchen, behind the phal you mentioned?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

No reason to suspect its not mannii aurea... Plant looks like it to me..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I checked and it is indeed the correct species, hmmm maybe I'll cross it with my C1 tetrapsis!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 12, 2011)

Those look very healthy. Great adds!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2011)

I think all the cornu-cervi types have white lips, but i've never had a mannii stay alive long enough to flower to tell if it's fragrant!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

I will have to study up.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

How much did the mannii alba cost you? I have never seen it anywhere...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> ....Eric what is the white flowered plant in the kitchen, behind the phal you mentioned?.....


oke:oke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> How much did the mannii alba cost you? I have never seen it anywhere...


It's Phal. maniii aureaand it was about $40US. 



biothanasis said:


> oke:oke:oke:


Er, that's a trichopilia. The blooms are on the decline but I'm confident now that I can get more p-bulbs and re-bloom it.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoo hoo Peruflora's coming to USA in the next 2 weeks and I got an order in!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2011)

:clap: :clap: good news...!!! What will you get??? Ok, no..... do not tell us now...we will wait for the group photo of your purchases...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2011)

OK.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I rec'd amessage about a stand of 300+ Cypripedium reginae and traveled upstate to see them. We also saw about 9 other species in different locations in the area. Besides CNY Charles , I met Matt Young, and Leon Glicenstein, [author of the series on jewel orchids in AOS Orchids magazine earlier this year], and others. My camera battery is dead and despite what USB says it will not fully power my camera so I'm only posting these 2 photos until tomorrow night.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2011)

nice pics! glad you made it back okay. I was home earlier but fell asleep after I turned on my computer so there weren't any pics down or uploaded 

glad we visited the showies last, it was the grand finale to the trip!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2011)

Great pics!!! Thank you Eric!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2011)

Tease.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 19, 2011)

wowsers!


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, impressive!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 19, 2011)

Show us more! Pleeeeeeasssssse!


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2011)

wow. how cool is that?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2011)

I echo: WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not going to show a lot of good quality photos because one of the tour-takers Tom (Nelson?) is publishing a guide to Northeast native orchids next year. 

Butterfly





Large Round leaf orchid








Goodyeara pubescense colony




Planthetera




Some of the conditions we trek thru




spiranthes luccida




Bog candles (planthetera) I cant believe these are not commercially available; they grow in water and are highly scented!








Rose pogonia




Sundews (drosera) 




The Queen. 




Thanx for looking.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, nice walk in the woods.


----------



## Hera (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice walk , thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Jun 20, 2011)

A wonderful day in the outdoors!

Public or private land?
Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of both and some owned by a college.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pictures Eric..!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 20, 2011)

Great plants! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## koshki (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, what a great trip that must have been! Love the reginae...hope mine look like that someday!

Just for kicks, I tried to look up the butterfly in my book, but the closest I came was a White Admiral. Anyone know what kind it really is? (My book just covers Michigan butterflies.)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, that's what it's called.


----------



## koshki (Jun 20, 2011)

wow, that's cool. Kind of a funny name for a butterfly that is mostly black!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't know it before saturday. Butterflies are not a big NYC thing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Bog candles (planthetera) I cant believe these are not commercially available; they grow in water and are highly scented!



I was reading a few months ago on a seed forum that bog candles are difficult to germinate in vitro, so that is probably slowing down their availability

nice pics at least what i've seen so far... with my dialup and safari, they are still loading


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

Find your nearest cable hub and we'll work out something! :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

Got my order, Fredclarkerea, from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids and another strange orchid!  Thanks Ernie. 








The plants that live on the oven. 





Some Aussie native orchids progress photos









My Pelexia





Eventually I seem to get a problem with something killing my jewel orchids.  I salvaged some and soaked them in a Physan solution before setting them up to root in water bottles. Anyone know what kills them from ther oots like this?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice plants Eric...

As for jewel orchids.. do you have them in sphagnum??? Maybe the roots get dehydrated?? (although I am aware of your watering habbit... ). Perhaps it would be better to put them in a mixture of bark and peat 1:1, so that they do not dry out much between the waterings... Or maybe better ventilation could solve the problem..?

Generally there are some problems with the Ludisia of a couple of friends of mine, but it seems that the problem is on the stems, which get rotten. I really have no idea what is going on.. 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

My order of species from Perufloa came in so I was busy thru the night potting up plants.









I had lots of problems with some Aussie native in soil mix , Ala 'Bones' or 'CSI' I sifted thru the soils and rescued some bulbs. 








Some other Aussie natives in a [better] bark type mix. 





Paph Delophylum from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids




Proof that my "put in baggie so Eric doesn't water during rest period" method works, a Habenaria dentata starting. 





Snacks: a funky chicken and her eggs!  Dragon fruit and lychees


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread is always entertaining. :clap::rollhappy:

How do you prepare dragron fruit? I've never seen it before.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know yet!!


----------



## koshki (Jul 3, 2011)

Eric, you are truly one of a kind!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Eric, your.collection.is.insane!  The aussie natives in soil mix were too wet. The soil they use here is usually quite dry. Clayey but calcareous and I think the growers do not water very often.

Joanne, dragonfruit is eaten raw. slice it, peel it and eat it. Just like kiwifruit. Or you can cut it and scoop the pulp out with a spoon.


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2011)

I smell orchids cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2011)

Look who's back! What are you driving now, an armored car!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2011)

is that a nanodes medusae with some trichopilias?

my caladenia latifolia also failed to show up. a few others started sprouts and then dried up, think it got too hot. I was only watering once in a while


----------



## Pete (Jul 4, 2011)

just cut it open and eat it! good stuff. never seen a yellow lychee before..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> is that a nanodes medusae with some trichopilias?


One trichopilia - fragrans, no Nanodes. 


Pete said:


> just cut it open and eat it! good stuff. never seen a yellow lychee before..


Some of them just aren't all red yet. the Dragonfruit is interesting. Not as sweet as I would like. I prefer Lychees!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2011)

I made a Guava, Passionfruit, Dragonfruit and Pear sorbet tonight. I will use it for a smoothie tomorrow!!


----------



## Pete (Jul 6, 2011)

lychee season is just ending here.. miss em already


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Paph Delophylum from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2011)

There was a Dragon Fruit plant here for sale at Lowes! I pondered it as I could fit in in my new g.h. But I read it can get 25 ft. tall? And since I've never tasted the fruit I passed it up. But, now I'm sort of kicking myself. Wonder if it's still there...hmmm...


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Dragonfruit plant is a type of climbing cactus, similar culture to Selenicereus sp. Most people grow them under full sun, tied to a one (or several strong wooden posts). Aerial roots will be produced and stick onto the wood. The plant will not start to flower until it has cleared the top of the posts and start to dangle down a bit. Then you will get lots of fruit. Flowers are supposedly very fragrant at night.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention, the real dragonfruit plant has stems that are triangular in cross section. There is another miniature decorative 'dragonfruit' plant with rather crinkled stems...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont worry, I wont be growing any of those here! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2011)

Ernie said:


> NYEric said:
> 
> 
> > Paph Delophylum from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

Sigh. Another "gotta have"!


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Look who's back! What are you driving now, an armored car!? oke:



Only if it will give me at least 40 miles per gallon.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't know there were armored car hybrids! oke: Congrats on finishing the [brokers?] test. Are you still growing any orchids?


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Eric. If you do find any armored car hybrids that are reasonably priced please do tell! Nope not the series 7. I knocked out the CPA exam I got my final results late last month. Orchids negative.... I get not natural light in the dungeon.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2011)

some stuff in bloom. The Bolopetalum is very easy, reliable, and fragrant.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic all!!!! I love the gastrochilus....!! What is the plant in the photo above gastrochilus?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 21, 2011)

You bloomed the dendrochilum in a NYC apartment? I'm impressed


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2011)

I think Eric can grow and flower anything!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> You bloomed the dendrochilum in a NYC apartment? I'm impressed


Yes, they're easy. Except for one labeled d. javieri!  they grow and multiply really well. 



SlipperFan said:


> I think Eric can grow and flower anything!


 Thanks!


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2011)

Eric really doesn't live in New York....he's in Borneo somewhere...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

Shhhhhh! :ninja:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 23, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> .....What is the plant in the photo above gastrochilus?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Fantastic all!!!! I love the gastrochilus....!! What is the plant in the photo above gastrochilus?



Sorry, Encyclia boothiana; very fragrant.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2011)

No problem...  TY!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2011)

There was a thread about the load of bellatulums and someone posted plants they say a vendor picks from his yard. I noticed I have some of those same plants!!! 
Thixpermum ridleyana





Cadetia taylorii




Luisia zollingieri




Eurychone rothschildiana




Notylia microchile


----------



## Shiva (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe you should have a yard sale!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2011)

No, I need more plants! :crazy:!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2011)

Oops, I forgot one. Phrag. Memorial Dick Clements flavum, the photo doesn't do justice to the color. as usual!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice ones, but please try to privide the names of the plants as well!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

That's cool, Eric. Are the petals really as wide as they look in the photo?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice... What is that wavy-leaved angraecoid in bud?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Nice ones, but please try to privide the names of the plants as well!!


Done.


SlipperFan said:


> That's cool, Eric. Are the petals really as wide as they look in the photo?


Yes, but the pouch is also a little pinched.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2011)

Besides your besseae crosses, you seem to be collecting all kind of other genera too!!!! Are the Eurychone rothschildiana blooms open all the way, or just opening? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

After I got over my fear of bulbs I'm growing a lot of other stuff. I just wished I hadn't killed so many plants before I learned not to over-fuss with them.  The Eurychone is just opening, hopefuly they will come wider, I'll post photos of the progression.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you very much Eric!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes, but the pouch is also a little pinched.


I noticed that. Still, it looks unique in coloring and shape. Hopefully, it will improve.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2011)

Coelogyne cummingii I got from Ooi Leung at SEPOS




Dendrobium cutting I got from Eric Muelbauher a while ago.
both very fragrant.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2011)

Sometimes I take photos and dont post them for various reasons. here are a few. 









Some mini's and cuttings from Bullsie. thanx


----------



## koshki (Aug 18, 2011)

Eric, I love your eurychone rothschildiana! I bought one from Alex Challis last spring, not knowing a thing about it, other than it looked so cute as plant...it's in a 4" wood basket in tree fern fiber. I had no idea what the blooms would be like! Mine is spiking, but not quite ready to bloom. Can't wait!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2011)

The Eurychone is also fragrant.


----------



## koshki (Aug 18, 2011)

Fragrant, too??!! Whoot! Interesting out of bloom, interesting in bloom, and fragrant...it's got the whole package!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool coelo esp.!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Aug 18, 2011)

I love orchids with nice green glossy leaves.:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice blooms...  How did my camera get to NYC? oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool blooms/plants!!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 18, 2011)

NYEric said:


> The Eurychone is also fragrant.



Wonderful cinnamon fragrance. Love this species. Mine is in spike also .

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Nice blooms...  How did my camera get to NYC? oke:


Small package marked "orchids"!:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2011)

Rodriguezia (supposed to be batemanii but obviously) brachtea from Peruflora -very floriferous with 5 spikes and fragrant




plants from Bullsie and AOS judging give-aways




Notylia in bloom again




Plectophora triquetra from Peruflora


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 28, 2011)

ooooohhh.. Rodriguezia! I want!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2011)

the Rodriguezia is very cool!!! Could we have a pic of the whole plant?  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I will try again. The one I already took is not worth posting.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2011)

Rodriguezias have strong leaves and skinny psuedobulbs.. 




but make many flowers




Psychopsis alba in bloom again!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the plant photo, strong blooming!!! An alba papilio (or similar)!? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Like its colored brothers always in bloom.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the huge thing with pleated leaves behind Psychopsis? Coelogyne asperata?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2011)

No. I'll look tonight.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 31, 2011)

I like your Rodriguezia


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. I have another Rodr. species that I should move to a basket also.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

My Dendrochilum magnum bloomed. I'm mad because if I had turned it (rotated it) sooner I would have had 4 more inflourescens.  I got it from Cal-Orchids at the Shore Festival in NJ.









Pleuro smithiana in bloom




Order from Thanh Nugyen - Springwater Orchids, a clowesetum, sedieria, and a paph.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems early for a magnum - looks great just the same! :drool::drool:


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet magnum!
Looks like it just got a bunch of new growths.

Does one repot this after the bloom, or do these favor small pots?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice dendrochilum...


----------



## Shiva (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice, but do you ever cook something on this stove?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Nice, but do you ever cook something on this stove?



Haha.. I didn't notice that... Eric, please don't accidentally fire up the stove... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Clark said:


> Sweet magnum!
> Looks like it just got a bunch of new growths.
> Does one repot this after the bloom, or do these favor small pots?



It got 11 new growths and is putting out another now!? I hear they like to be potbound but I will check.



Shiva said:


> Nice, but do you ever cook something on this stove?



LOL! Actually I cook every night for 2! Last night Chicken Fajitas and the night before Vietnamese style steak cubes, sauteed spinach and baked potaotes!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2011)

Clark said:


> Sweet magnum!
> Looks like it just got a bunch of new growths.
> 
> Does one repot this after the bloom, or do these favor small pots?


My understanding it that they do.



goldenrose said:


> Seems early for a magnum - looks great just the same! :drool::drool:


 I spoke to soon - I've got a spike! 
Overall your plant's leaves look good, the older leaves on mine have black spots - the cause? any ideas? there are 4-5 new growths on each plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice buy from Thanh!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice blooms and great purchases!!!!

Eric, how do you treat your pleurothalids in summer??


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> It got 11 new growths and is putting out another now!? I hear they like to be potbound but I will check.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Actually I cook every night for 2! Last night Chicken Fajitas and the night before Vietnamese style steak cubes, sauteed spinach and baked potaotes!



Just be careful not to mix the fertilizers and plant care stuff with your receipes! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Eric, how do you treat your pleurothalids in summer??



I keep my pleuros in the shade and just mist twice every day. I dont use AC or any special fans.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I keep my pleuros in the shade and just mist twice every day. I dont use AC or any special fans.



Oh, really??? WOW!!!! Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Oh, really??? WOW!!!! Thank you very much!!!!



Bio - you wouldn't believe it but Eric is the only person in his building who is allowed to have a greenhouse for an apartment. And his apt isn't the top most space either.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I keep my pleuros in the shade and just mist twice every day. I dont use AC or any special fans.


 what ? heat's included but no A/C?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2011)

Heat and electricity are included. I just prefer natural air. [for nyc that is ] I used to open the window all the way so the apartment was like being outside but with the KAT walking outside in the 2" ledge that had to stop!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2011)

screen in window?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2011)

nope!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

Yellow Mem. Dick Clements, a reliable bloomer




A couple of Paphs from Thanh Nguyen and a few eBay goodyera pubescens




plain 




spotted fringe




2 type of Haraella retrocala




Tolumnia (no tag, DOH!)


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2011)

Great photos.Thanks


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2011)

very cool Haraellas!!! (I have tried those again and again, always for max 2 years only ) Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, the haraellas are pretty easy in a bark mix. 



JeanLux said:


> very cool Haraellas!!! (I have tried those again and again, always for max 2 years only ) Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2011)

I love haraella!!!!!! I wish I could find them in a reasonable price... 

Lovely flowers Eric... Good work!!!!!


----------



## smalleaf (Sep 23, 2011)

The reason is to be left outside the greenhouse (or any other plant growing space)


----------



## Shiva (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2011)

smalleaf said:


> The reason is to be left outside the greenhouse (or any other plant growing space)



Yes. I leave my reason outside when I get into an orchid space! :crazy:


----------



## koshki (Sep 26, 2011)

My reason also leaves me when I approach my computer keyboard (and pull out my credit card!!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

Luckily, or maybe unluckily, I have other expensive habits/hobbies so I dont spend as much on orchids as I would!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 26, 2011)

This thread always has me in awe or laughing!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

Good.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 1, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> I love haraella!!!!!! *I wish I could find them *in a reasonable price...
> ...



Found 2 of them today    !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2011)

Where??? What?? Who??? 

Please send a pm...!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't believe they're hard to find, they're pretty common here.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

Had the worst orchid experience yesterday.  I got a small package of habenaria bulbs from asia and left it on the top of the stove when I went to work. When I got home I saw the empty envelope and asked my S.O. where the plants were? She said she only found the empty envelope. Seems the cat has a habit of knocking objects of counters, etc. and knocked them into the garbage can, which was then dumped into the incinerator, without her noticing the package!!! :sob:


----------



## Clark (Oct 2, 2011)

Still 9 lives?
Or down to eight?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

I was so thinking, hmmmm, nice pair of gloves that cat would make!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 2, 2011)

:clap:Bravo Eric...my kind of kitchen !:wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Had the worst orchid experience yesterday.  I got a small package of habenaria bulbs from asia and left it on the top of the stove when I went to work. When I got home I saw the empty envelope and asked my S.O. where the plants were? She said she only found the empty envelope. Seems the cat has a habit of knocking objects of counters, etc. and knocked them into the garbage can, which was then dumped into the incinerator, without her noticing the package!!! :sob:



ouch! sounds like when I was in virginia I let a co-worker and girlfriend stay in my apartment when I was up visiting family; when I got home I noticed that a tray of phal lindenii that had come out of flask from hoosier orchids was missing! the girlfriend had seen this plastic tray with 'garbage' inside with a 'dirty' paper towel (damp towel soaking up tannins from seedling bark, towel to keep humidity up until I got back to pot them up), and decided to 'clean up' and tossed them out. needless to say the boyfriend ended up helping me pack and move everything to my next apartment


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2011)

so very sad!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

I still cannot wrap my head around the idea that the CAT took the small box with bulbs out of the envelope and deposited it in the garbage can. I'm hoping she stashed the package somewhere, like a squirrel and will be looking in nooks and crannies (under couches, etc.) in the apt all tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2011)

you sure it was the cat?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> and asked my S.O.



When did this happen?


----------



## Roth (Oct 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I was so thinking, hmmmm, nice pair of gloves that cat would make!



In Vietnam you can make Thit meo, that's cat meat  with an habenaria bulb seasoning as an example


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2011)

Kyle said:


> When did this happen?


 Last Fall, back with an old GF. 



Roth said:


> In Vietnam you can make Thit meo, that's cat meat  with an habenaria bulb seasoning as an example



I'll tell that to the little beast but it still seems like a waste of habenaria!! BTW, last night just to show me, the cat woke me up by knocking a bag of cookies and a model train loco off the stove and almost into the garbage!


----------



## nikv (Oct 5, 2011)

^ ^
And who left the locomotive on the stove in the first place? And what were the cookies doing out? Cat toys and kitty treats are fair game.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess she was just showing that my attention needs to be spent on her!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2011)

maybe if you're going to keep things on the stove, you should get some milk crates or some other thing that is too heavy to brush off onto the floor. either that, or get some of those jolt pads that when a bird or other critter lands on an open surface they get a tingle


----------



## Shiva (Oct 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I still cannot wrap my head around the idea that the CAT took the small box with bulbs out of the envelope and deposited it in the garbage can. I'm hoping she stashed the package somewhere, like a squirrel and will be looking in nooks and crannies (under couches, etc.) in the apt all tonight!



Cats are a bit like children. You have to understand their habits and prepare in consequence.

I once had a cat who answered the phone but didn't take any messages. :rollhappy:


----------



## bcostello (Oct 5, 2011)

maybe the cat ATE them!


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Had the worst orchid experience yesterday.  I got a small package of habenaria bulbs from asia and left it on the top of the stove when I went to work. When I got home I saw the empty envelope and asked my S.O. where the plants were? She said she only found the empty envelope. Seems the cat has a habit of knocking objects of counters, etc. and knocked them into the garbage can, which was then dumped into the incinerator, without her noticing the package!!! :sob:




What's up with you and orchids on the stove!! I bet your SO used them in the stir fry you just had for dinner:evil:

Asian water chestnuts


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Phrag from Dot/Slipperfan, and paphs from e-spice





Lepanthopsis astrophora; bad photo not showing the other 4 blooming inflourences! 




Liparis condylobulbon. Once again I did not rotate the plant toward the sun soon enough so its budding up lopsided! 




Mormolyca gracileps from Peruflora




Macodes petola; sorry about the mess.


----------



## Hera (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice macodes, but I think the moisturizer is overkill.....oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Hera said:


> Nice macodes, but I think the moisturizer is overkill.....oke:



:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2011)

Hera said:


> Nice macodes, but I think the moisturizer is overkill.....oke:



that's to shine up the leaves!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2011)

A lot of additions!!! I esp. like that Mormolyca bloom!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> A lot of additions!!! Jean


No, that's about an average month.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Somebody sure couldn't resist e-spice's sale..   Nice-looking macodes. What will happen if it outgrows that container? Upgrade to a fishbowl?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting Eric. How much light does the macodes get?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Nice-looking macodes. What will happen if it outgrows that container? Upgrade to a fishbowl?


No, some larger artistic vessel. oke:



Shiva said:


> Interesting Eric. How much light does the macodes get?


Not much. I find the best way to grow them is contained.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's photos of some plants I got lately. 3 phrags from Tom Kalina at Fox Valley Orchids; a paph, some species and jewel orchids from Thanh Nguyen at Springwater Orchids and a Paph suhkakulii album form eBay. II'm waiting for my order from John Chant to arrive.  I had more photos of stuff in bloom and bud to share but somehow cant upload it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Got some of them!  I probably should have staked the venustum album.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

What's the second from the last one? Cool plant!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2011)

I see you have them on the stove again! oke: oke: oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2011)

What is that gongora in spike?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice additions and cool spikes!!!! I'd like to know the answers to Dot's and Lee's questions too


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks good Eric. Will be fun to see the flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> What's the second from the last one? Cool plant!


Liparis grossa


paphioboy said:


> What is that gongora in spike?



Gongora truncata.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> I see you have them on the stove again! oke: oke: oke:


The stove is basically a temporary storage/hospital area; where the temp and light are constant, warm and bright. Also, I found that if I keep paphs there for a month or two and then move them into brighter spots in the living room they have great growth spurts!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> The stove is basically a temporary storage/hospital area; where the temp and light are constant, warm and bright. Also, I found that if I keep paphs there for a month or two and then move them into brighter spots in the living room they have great growth spurts!



Okay. Just don't burn your 'patients'..! :crazy:  Are you sure it is bright enough over there (on the stove)? The 'growth spurts' sounds like responses of light-deprived plants to extra light..


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2011)

It may not be bright "enough" but its very stable, then the growth spurt is good.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2011)

Went to Parkside Fall event yesterday, I'm rushing to practice but thought I'd share some phhotos. THe event is good because you get to 'pick' for your discount. 10% - 50%. I always get the lowest 10% . Thanks to John and Tom for a good event.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2011)

After the event I went to our model railroad club to work at our Holiday show. I'll post photos from that and my haul later.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2011)

wowzers!
thanks for the quick tour!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW! Those are some awesome specimen catts and coelogyne trinervis... :drool: :drool: :drool: Now, which ones followed you home?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2011)

You must have been like a kid in a candy shop, Eric!

How do you "pick" your discount and end up with 10%???


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2011)

they have a box with raffle tickets in it, with different discount rates written on them. you pick out a ticket and that's your discount rate

when they see eric coming with all the plants he buys, they grab the bucket with only 10% tickets in it! otherwise, they'd go broke 

when I went to parkside with eric and clark a few years ago, I had to use extreme discipline to not buy a bushel of plants!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

After that I went to run trains at or model railroad club. These are N-scale 1ft:160feet. 








I picked up a few Paphs, a few Tolumnia, and a Dendrochilum cobbianum. I cant find the photos on the memory card.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool plants, very cool trains!!!! Even if I have stopped buying large coelos, I could have fallen for this one :drool:!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 28, 2011)

Great pics!!!! Cool train models...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. They have so many great plants, and they were selling a couple of specimen, but alas my budget!...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 28, 2011)

Great plants they have in there. I particularily like the pinkish white cattleya with yellow lip.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. They have so many great plants, and they were selling a couple of specimen, but alas my budget!...



Your budget?? How about room in your apartment? oke:


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice glitz at the greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Your budget?? How about room in your apartment? oke:


Think Jello! There's always room!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2011)

Besides the 4 tolumina a got in bloom/bud at Parkside I have about 6 in spike/bud. This is the first to bloom! 





I have some other stuff in bloom but the fotos were so bad i couldn't show them.  suhk album.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool!!! Please show another pic if the sukh. is going to open more !! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2011)

Beauties!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2011)

venustuum album (measurianum ) from Hoosier Orchids
















Tolumnia Genting Orange. I was so struck I got another one at Parkside! 




"Opening soon!"




Pink Sky from Rattcliffe that blasted first bud in between leaves!  I've had this plant for many years!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 2, 2011)

it's always kinda bothered me that the venustum album ain't really an album. see the little black dots on the petals?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe that's why they gave it the second name!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 2, 2011)

What is the plant in the picture after the Paph venustum var measurianum? Is it a Liparis? It has a very unique shape and nice color (apricot-orange?)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2011)

Lliparis grossa, there are a lot in bud on ebay, etc. right now.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice venustum Eric!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 3, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Lliparis grossa, there are a lot in bud on ebay, etc. right now.



Too bad it's a pain to ship plants across the border


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

Jorch: Not to worry - this species is available in Canada too!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice flooms!! Is that a gongora in bud?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep, Gongora truncata.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2011)

A couple of bad Photos of more Tolumnias









My bucket of Sinningias


----------



## Shiva (Dec 6, 2011)

The top one looks nice!.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm very jealous of your ability to grow tolumnias! [but not so much your ability to photograph them ]


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2011)

Tolumnias are pretty easy if you have a bright spot; clean the plants for scale, pot in a non-moisture retaining media, water a little every morning.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2011)

Paph dianthum album _(Hakone)_ _from friend Tom (Illinois/Indiana) _:evil: Just kidding oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2011)

Now, is it your's or did you only get a pic of it ?  ?

AH it's your's, it's on your oven  !!! I am envious !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice tolumnias!!!! Following your advice!!! Only new leaves so far (I prefer it from seeing them die as I did till recently...lol...). Cool paph...waiting for photo of fully opened flower


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2011)

I already had one but I bought one in bud. If I had known mine was already NBS I might not have spent the money (on that paph ).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2011)

Thursday I was wondering what would trigger the gongora buds to open.  Friday morning I found this. Fragrant like an old time perfume.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, lovely blooms, and pretty good pics  !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. The decent early pre-dawn photo was a surprize!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!! I love stanhopeinae....I have some gongora backbulb divisions, but they do not seem to do that well.. What do you have it potted in?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice gong!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2011)

What gongora is that, Eric? I don't think I've ever seen a white one like that -- it's cool!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2011)

It says truncata and that looks close to what's in IOSPE. Its planted in a hanging pot with very large loose bark, Good light and sprayed or watered every day like most of my plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

I've not seen such a pale truncata -- I like it!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

A Paph compot and some small jewel (Painted) orchids from Thanh Nguyen at Springwater Orchids and A Paph Recovery album from Doug-Potterychef on eBay.




Hmmm..maybe not. 




Mounted (polystachya?) NOID species




Tuberolabium quisembingii (very fragrant, I cant imagine what Pete's big tuberolabium smelled like!  )




better photo of some Tolumnias


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2011)

Zygopetalum hybrid




another tolumnia




better photo of Tolumnia Popoki 'Mitzi'




Dendrochilum cobbianum from Parkside


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice blooms. Love the dendrochilum..


----------



## goods (Dec 14, 2011)

I've only been through the last 10 or so pages of this thread and it amazes me that you can successfully grow such a diversity of plants in an apartment! Your growing skills are obviously very good.

Also, do you remember the name of the large Pleuro (probably Acronia) in your Parkside pictures (post 875)?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2011)

Phrag Scarlet O'hara I got from John Chant's (Orchidscalifornia on eBay) latest offering.





Terrarium I made for a friend from live mosses and 3 jewel orchids. I left out the layer of soil, wonder if it will survive? 





I mis-identified this as Paph Pink Sky. Its my Paph Stella Lim. The second growth has the first bud blooming too close to the leaves and then the normal influorence coming next to it just like the first did. Very strange! I got this from Rattecliffe in Orlando a long time ago. 












I got some books, a bulbo in bud, and a sarcoglottis from the AOS NE judging center holiday auction; I'll post later.


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2011)

I was window shopping the Paph compot on the previous page.
Happy you got it!

Perhaps a trade in the near future? Dearborn?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure, any time.


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2011)

Gol, Eric. That last photo is very sharp!


----------



## Stone (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope you remove the plants before you make your coffee in the morning after a heavy night Ericoke:

Cheers
Mike


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely plants / buds...!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2011)

If only that stove could talk...! Love the Scarlet O'Hara. Is it really that pink?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2011)

The photo made it lighter, its a little more red.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Mitzi, (reminds me of the Cat-bus in the Totoro movie), who pushes around 




Tuxedo, (our baby), who chases around and harrasses




Daisy




Paph (Pinocchio x James Bacon) from Thanh Nguyen at Springwater Orchids




Phrag Beverly Fischer (Ol' Reliable)




more bad fotos of Tolumnias! 








Dendrochilum cobbianum


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2011)

No cat allergy  ??? I like the Beverly Fischer, and that dendrochilum!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Dec 30, 2011)

I love your toluminas, how many do you have?
Ruth


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

No cat allergies. I have 25-30, this has been a good year and I count 11 more spikes so far.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Great show that dendrochilum!!! Cute cats, especially the tux!! Are the cats in your appartement? No damages so far?  oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2011)

That was 25-30 Tolumniaa, not cats! 
Paph Fumi's Delight I have 2-3 others but they all got leggy. I was finally able to get one in bud from Parkside Orchids




I got this Tolumnia in bud in September and its blooming agin, 2 spikes! Def one for a breeding program!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, very nice!!!!! Is that doritis between the epiphyllum and the tolumnias?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes a couple of them. All one does now is make keikis!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> No cat allergy  ??? I like the Beverly Fischer, Jean


I was wrong it is Phrag Sunspot, Waunakee Sunset x schlimii, from Chuck Acker.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Eric, how do you grow the tolumnia? What sort of medium, and how do you water them?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2012)

The tolumnia are in a few diff medias because I am generally too lazy to change some but my media of choice is small rough aquarium stones, in clay pots, I water or spray every morning. They sit in full (Southern exposure) sun and dry out during the day.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely flowers and cats Eric.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 2, 2012)

The Dendrochilum is quite a display!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> The tolumnia are in a few diff medias because I am generally too lazy to change some but my media of choice is small rough aquarium stones, in clay pots, I water or spray every morning. They sit in full (Southern exposure) sun and dry out during the day.



Okay, thanks. I was wondering how you were dealing with making sure they dried out enough.  I have mine in tiny pots of spaghnum sitting in a south facing window sill so they dry out very quickly.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have thought that sphagnum holds too much moisture.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice plant Eric!!!!!!

I also though that Sphag would be too wet for Tolu. But I bought one plant 2 years ago on Sphagnum moss. And I decided to try do grow it like this for a few years. It grows very well but bears less flowers thant the others Tolumnias (that are on straight Leca). But one plant is not a scientific test!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

True but 20-30 is a good test so...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2012)

I got 4 diff types of moss from eBay and put them in a potting soil/peat moss mix to propagate.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us updated!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 7, 2012)

cool!
did you see the old thread where Lance Birk gave advice growing it?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2012)

Nope, I will look later.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2012)

Paph dianthum album (I couldn't wait for it to open all the way)





Paph Recovery (album) at least genetically. Now I know why Sam sells "album" albums for twice the price. This came from Doug (Potterychef) on eBay

Paph Stella Lim








I searched others posted here and although mine did the same 2 inflour from each growth thing mentioned by Dot and others(one stunted and the other taller and multiple bud), mine is definitely a greener color. I think the others might by Paph Marilyn Hanson.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 13, 2012)

I want that dianthum alba and Recovery...! Very nice...


----------



## Ruth (Jan 13, 2012)

> I want that dianthum alba and Recovery...! Very nice...


 
I agree!!! please post another picture when the dianthum is open


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous all of them!!! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2012)

Lookin' great!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 13, 2012)

Lots of nice flowers Eric.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 13, 2012)

The dianthum is very nice looking!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> I want that dianthum alba and Recovery...! Very nice...



I agree!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2012)

What the ??? Not a single besseae hybrid. I suppose you have them all, and now you're collecting paphs. :rollhappy:

Seriously though, nice plants. I especially like Recovery too.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2012)

great...now i'm looking forward to my dianthum album blooming too.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> What the ??? Not a single besseae hybrid. I suppose you have them all, and now you're collecting paphs. :rollhappy:



Give me a week or so.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

Paph dianthum album, form Tom Kalina, Fox Valley Orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

"peach" Phrag besseae from John CHant, Orchidscalifornia on eBay.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome blooms, Eric!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2012)

They are both really nice. I got a besseae from John Chant that was supposed to be peach, but it didn't turn out that way.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow for that besseae shape!!!! Cool dianthum!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh là là!!!!

I agree with Jean! Wow for that besseae shape!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2012)

I rushed the photo, I will try to get a better one to show the really nice color later.


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice show at your place.

btw, we have the dinner plates. No bull.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2012)

Now that I know how to make Tol's rebloom I should get more blooms like this! 




Phrag Longeville from Dot/SlipperFan.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool phrag, but great coloration of this tolumnia!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Pretty Phrag. But I'm prejudiced.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

If you saw what its potted in you'd make me give it back!


----------



## koshki (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the phrag! (...pulls out wish list...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> If you saw what its potted in you'd make me give it back!



 I can't argue with success!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 27, 2012)

_Love_ the Longeville :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2012)

Oncidiums today. 
a Sharry Baby type, smell's nice. 




One of my fav's w/ spots.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 28, 2012)

Love those spots! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry for the photo quality, i didn't have my contacts in.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Sorry for the photo quality, i didn't have my *contacts *in.



Aha!!!! So it is not the camera!!!  ! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2012)

i like the spotty one too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2012)

Cute Tolumnias!


----------



## Ruth (Jan 29, 2012)

Haven't seen a tolumina with spots like that. Do you know the name?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Tol. Elfen Gem





a better photo, sorry I cant find the name. 




My faithful Phrag Robert Palm flavum.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Love that spotty Tolumnia!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG NYEric! I am going to show the pics of your living room to my husband. He'll understand that my tiny collection is not "orchids everywhere" yet .
Great plants!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful Tolumnias, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

orchideya said:


> OMG NYEric! I am going to show the pics of your living room to my husband. He'll understand that my tiny collection is not "orchids everywhere" yet .
> Great plants!


Thanks, tell him plants (orchids) improve the oxygen content of the air!


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 4, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks, tell him plants (orchids) improve the oxygen content of the air!



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2012)

We had -15C during the night and in another spot of the country -22C was meassured. This is extremely cold for the Netherlands.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2012)

Marc said:


> We had -15C during the night and in another spot of the country -22C was meassured. This is extremely cold for the Netherlands.


Amazing -- Europe is having a severe winter this year, and we are having a fairly mild one so far.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2012)

I heard it got to -22 in Germany too. 

Is this the wrong thread for this, though? Maybe 'How's the weather'? I thought this one was started by Eric to show off his apartment plants.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, it may be in the wrong thread!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it may be in the wrong thread!


Sometimes I forget what thread I'm in, getting caught up "in the moment."


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2012)

Oooooooooops :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2012)

I went to the Deep Cut Orchid Society show at the Dearborn Market in Holmdel, NJ to help with the judging today. Scooby5757 was there judging as well, and a few STF's were there. During lunch I was also able to visit Clarke at his home as he prepares to make a photo trip and we did a plant exchange. 
























enjoy.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2012)

lots of nice blooms, thanks for showing!!!! I esp.like that masdi!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2012)

Always a pleasure to see you Eric!

I owe you a name or two, as someone doesn't label their plants.
The longifolium, is from flask. Came from Woodstream.
Picked it up on our first roadtrip together. 

As tight as it is, display #17 is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for the tour!
#17 is a great display 
J&L!
that Masd got an AM at the MOS show, i think


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tour!

What did you come out with?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Eric!



likespaphs said:


> thanks for the tour!
> #17 is a great display
> J&L!
> that Masd got an AM at the MOS show, i think



And what is the name of that marvellous Masd?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe the Masdie actually got a CHM at the Cape and Island show. It got Best in Show and best Specimen at DCOS. The owner is Elle Ronis and it comes form J&L I willl get the name later. I only bought 2 plants a Hexisea and another Dichea from Ecuagenera. I'm saving for a big plant deal coming up!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2012)

oh, right!
d'oh!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice photos! The masdie was great and I also liked the dendrochilum(I think that's what it was)
Thanks
Ruth


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2012)

Dendrochilum uncatum; fragrant and easy









Art-shade Phal, probably Baldan's 




Misplaced tag Paph









Paph dianthum album and Paph Ho Chi Minh x delenatii (I see where this is going!  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm always amazed at what you have in your apartment, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. That's a huge compliment and encouragement coming from you.  I hope to get some more interesting things in Montreal in March too. BTW, I hope you responded to my email; I'll check at work tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a beautiful art shade phal. The lip is really nice.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I have a thing for art-shades and Baldan's has/had a strong line of them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. That's a huge compliment and encouragement coming from you.  I hope to get some more interesting things in Montreal in March too. BTW, I hope you responded to my email; I'll check at work tomorrow.


I did -- it took awhile to sort out the availability vs. what's been checked so far. I hope my reply makes sense.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm always amazed at what you have in your apartment, Eric!



It amazes me that he can grow in an apartment !!! + water all those plants


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 23, 2012)

*I spy...*

I think I saw a puddy kat in the 2nd D. uncatum photo


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice blooms!!!! I saw that cat paws too!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, Tuxedo was helping me water!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2012)

Speaking of our 2 assistants... 




On the left is a Tolumnia I got from Littlefrog Farms and was the first plant I ever considered for seriously entering for an award, until 2 of the 4 budded spikes got broken! 




An aberration!  Phrag. Mem. Garren Weaver.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice aberration!

Non besseae hybrids, yea!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 26, 2012)

Love your assistants or are you their assistant? oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

Hehe...assistants look tired... 

Lovely flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Non besseae hybrids, yea!


Yes I actually like pale phrag hybrids also so I picked up a couple of these from Piping Rock a while ago. Now to find wallisii x boisserianum! 



paphreek said:


> Love your assistants or are you their assistant? oke:





biothanasis said:


> Hehe...assistants look tired...


 The little one is lying on my lap right now.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2012)

Paph Stella Lim revisited.





Tolumnia




Hexisea imbricata, needs to be kept cool. From Ecuagenera




Paph Blushing Princess from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids




Phrag Mem. Garren Weaver revisited


----------



## Shiva (Mar 13, 2012)

More good stuff Eric. Speaking of cats, my avatar ate the fat high bud on my dalessandroi. First time she does something like that.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2012)

OH! sorry to hear that! You'd better get some cat-grass.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 14, 2012)

Shiva said:


> More good stuff Eric. Speaking of cats, my avatar ate the fat high bud on my dalessandroi. First time she does something like that.




Quel dommage....

I didn't know that avatars can be dangerous for orchids!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice plants, Eric !!! I am in love with Stella Lim and with the Tolu (name???).


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 14, 2012)

Paph Stella Lim is very beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Eric ! I found room for growing ochids in my kitchen ! ! ! ! But the top of the stove is not enough!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

And you now have an excuse to eat out!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Dendrochilum species from Andy's Orchids, a very little fragrant and not pleasant. 




Trichopilia (Charles x ramoensis)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

You are amazing, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

You are one of my role models!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

And you, mine!


----------



## wojtek (Mar 15, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You are amazing, Eric!



and positive crazy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

:rollhappy:
Just wait until tonight!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy:
> Just wait until tonight!!


Did you get your plants???


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. 

As some of you may know, Orchidbabies is reducing its business. A group of us from STF got together to make a big order. I was able to obtain some of their stud plants in spike/bud. Part of my order arrived tonight. 





Paph Elaine Law, (niveum x tigrinum), not a good pouch but still breedable.


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2012)

Healthy additions!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Additions! Comment from one orchid hoarder to another!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Eric what all did you get? (at least in this shipment lol).


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2012)

Elaine Law is an interesting hybrid. Is it a first bloom? If so, the pouch will improve, no doubt.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> Hi Eric what all did you get? (at least in this shipment lol).


Oh lots of good stuff. I may have to update my Phrag collection list! 



SlipperFan said:


> Elaine Law is an interesting hybrid. Is it a first bloom? If so, the pouch will improve, no doubt.



No, on this plant are at least twice previous blooms. The purple color is interesting, so I'm going to look to see how my other blooming paphs are doing (they're next door with my 90 Y.O. neighbor.)  Maybe I'll try to cross something.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2012)

Deflasked Paph charlesworthii album from Springwater Orchids.I'm trying a new mix with orchiata bark, sand, and live sphagnum. 





Kitchen nursery/hospital. 




Epi time in NYC. 




Phrag Elizabeth Castle from Orchidbabies order. A little worse for wear. 




The remainder of my Orhidbabies order. This may be your last chance to get plants from them.


----------



## wojtek (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you show me your living room in panoramic view ??


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

You got many phrags this time!! :clap: :clap:!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2012)

wojtek said:


> Can you show me your living room in panoramic view ??


I'll try tomorrow. 


biothanasis said:


> You got many phrags this time!! :clap: :clap:!!!!!



Yes but I had a bunch before this the difference is I could get stud plants instead of only seedlings!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Deflasked Paph charlesworthii album from Springwater Orchids....



Is the clonal name 'Wacousta'? If so, that's from my plant.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 18, 2012)

Very healthy looking plants!


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2012)

Will you upgrade RO system to have sufficient water on hand?
This is something I struggle with, during summer, because of lack of rain and bog garden.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Is the clonal name 'Wacousta'? If so, that's from my plant.


Why, yes it is!! 


Clark said:


> Will you upgrade RO system to have sufficient water on hand?


No need to upgrade. The most water I've ever used is 7 gallons/day and we make R.O. water as we use it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Why, yes it is!!



That's cool, Eric. I'll look forward to when they bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

Right now I'm looking for a spare lizard tank heating pad to give them a warm bottom!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Heating pad?? Just use your stove!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

!!! Wow! Jokes!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

wojtek said:


> Can you show me your living room in panoramic view ??


OK. but this doesn't show the hanging plants or the Northeast corner of the room, or the kitchen.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a huge New York City apartment.
Your L/R is double(maybe more), of what I had here.
 
Time for sod/turfgrass...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

You notice there is another couch, back-to-back with the one with the plants on it and more room to the north. If I used the shelves on the north and east walls for orchids...


----------



## wojtek (Mar 24, 2012)

:crazy::crazy::crazy:
Eric, you are my idol !!! If you someday go to Poland just say and i will by your travel guide :evil:


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! That's just incredible! Talk about an urban jungle!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Whenever I see photos of your wood floor, Eric, I worry...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

You have a small collection Eric, there is more room for more plants....you should exploit it... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2012)

OK. Thanks! :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Took some more photos around the house. 









Phrag Ralph Goldner - going back to his son. 




Phrag. Cahaba Peach




Paph. godefroyae x tigrinum 




godefroyae album




Paph Nimit




Paph Blushing Princess from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids




Paph insigne v. Sanderiaum - NOT! 




Cleisostoma from Ooi Leung at SEPOS, I'll take a better photo later.




Phrag St. Elegius from Orchidbabies


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 31, 2012)

That's quite a show you have going on at your place!


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2012)

oops
thought this was the Longwood Garden thread.
my bad.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Clark said:


> oops
> thought this was the Longwood Garden thread.
> my bad.




 
Did *you* make the show?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you just get Cahaba Peach and St. Elegius? The latter is really sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, in our order.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad you got a good St. E. Mine is a little seedling with one leaf. Very disappointing.


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Did *you* make the show?


Not in the cards.
You know I have been paving.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

The alba godefroyae is sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

More photos from around the house..
Phrag. Carol Kanzer




Bad photo of a really nice Psychopsis




Phrag. Sunset Glow 4N from Fox Valley, although the photo doesn't show it's the darkest Phrag I have!








A couple of Rodricidium and Paphs from Dot (SlipperFan), Thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2012)

You never cease to amaze me Eric! Do you know how many plants you have in your apartment these days?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a few! :crazy: I'm starting to get selective, I have space for about 10 BS Phrags and 10 Paphs!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Just a few! :crazy: I'm starting to get selective, I have space for about 10 BS Phrags and 10 Paphs!



That's hard to imagine, Eric!

What are you going to do once there is no more room?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

You know Rob's rules: You always have room for another orchid.

(You're welcome, Eric -- they look good at your place!)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

Ionocidium Popcorn, from Erich Michels at the SEPOS show.









Phrag Cahaba Glow, which I've had since before the hybrid was named!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 11, 2012)

Purdy! 

okeid you know that you have some non-orchids taking up space in that second photo? (Neat rack system, btw).


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice Popcorn!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Nice Popcorn!



Not fair! Erick didn't have that one when I saw him last!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

You can get on one eBay. I already hinted/noted the plants to get from Erich when they become available!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You can get on one eBay. I already hinted/noted the plants to get from Erich when they become available!



I don't do eBay, but maybe I can get one from Erick next weekend...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2012)

PMing you.


----------



## goods (Apr 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You can get on one eBay. I already hinted/noted the plants to get from Erich when they become available!



Does that mean Erich sells on Ebay or you can find them for sale on Ebay sometimes?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

It means I saw the same cross on eBay, That has nothing to do with what Erich sells.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2012)

JL Orchids had it in their catalog a few months ago


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

I think some middleman jobber imported or released a bunch and they ended up all over the place.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

Phrag Cotton Candy, a small growing plant I plan on crossing w/ my Carol Kanzer. 




Reblooming tolumnia - color is amazing in person!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

Cotton Candy :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the plant is tiny and three spikes! I put Carol Kanzer on it and I put St. Eligius on Carol Kanzer, I hope.  I also put the Mem. Garren Weaver on my Robert Palm (flavum).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2012)

Cyps from last year in downstairs garden; at least 3 shoots among the Hyamale aplectrum and Goodyera pubescens




Outside the garden








growth from Bulbo.


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking good on the Cyps!

I think the gardener will be using that spigot more that he/she wants to this year.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

I just hope they have the water hooked up to the part where the cyps are, I hate having to carry water containers down and back upstairs!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice going Eric! Wich cyps do you have in there?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

I think reginae but I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 20, 2012)

I like your tulips!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

Not mine. I must try to get photos os the early garden tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2012)

I checked downstairs and 2/3 of the cyps are in bud. I'll try to get photos if I'm around in daylight sometime soon. 
Somehow I got some slug damage, maybe they come in withthe live moss and they slipped by the cats.  





Results of Assie experiment - dessicated bulb.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Cats eat slugs???


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

I would hope so! They get interested in anything that moves, light reflections, bugs,...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, but do they play with them, or eat them?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2012)

Slug killers!

One question Eric, are you ever going to start a new thread?:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

I could but it's fun to have a running adventure with everything in one place!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2012)

:smitten:_Love_ Phrag Cotton Candy.

Like the tulips too, and to have peonies blooming already, that's wonderful! My tulips and peonies are just starting to poke out of the ground.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

This tolumnia turns orange I think but at this stage the color action is incredible! 




Cyps in NYC garden








Paph Delophylum from FlipperFan.


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2012)

What a nice Tolu!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2012)

FlipperFan???


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Yes, that's your mermaid alter-ego! oke:
I potted up my STF auction plants and my plants from Tenman's space clearing sale. As I got ready for NE center judging a package arrived with my plants from Redlands! I've potted up about half. I've been up for 20 hours straight and have practice in a few hours so I'll post photos later. Is anyone else hiding plant bills/invoices and plants from their significant other?!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

No -- Lee buys what he wants (usually research and books) and I buy what I want. But we are both careful with our money.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

I'm trying to keep myself out of the doghouse.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Free Brassia from AOS NE center, and 1/2 of Peruflora order from Redlands




Pleiones from Dido they're doubling in size every 2 days. 




Pl. hemirhoda




Plants from STF auction and Tenman's space clearing sale.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Garden photos


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2012)

Lovely garden.

I find Columbine self seeds a little too readily here.
No snapdragons???


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Not that I saw. I love snapdragons!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2012)

Your garden, Eric???


----------



## Hera (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the garden pics. I love the columbines.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Your garden, Eric???


No way!  the public garden on the corner of my block. Members have plots and plant what they want. I guess they keep the plots until they die!  This area is threatened by the NYU proposed expansion plan.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

Potted up the remainder of the Peruflora order - lots of big Pk hybrids! 





Phrag Inca Embers




Phrag Belle Watling from Fox Valley Orchids








Ionocidium "Popcorn" 








Tolumnia variegata (strange color form)








Paph Delophylum from SlipperFan




Varmits that dont care lying in the hallway.


----------



## Lanmark (May 22, 2012)

Eric, I think I covet the building and area where you live. :clap: It all seems pretty nice (for city living)  Your Ionocidium "Popcorn" is rather special too.


----------



## nikv (May 22, 2012)

Kitties rule!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 22, 2012)

NYEric said:


> ....
> 
> Varmits that dont care lying in the hallway.



Is one of them pregnant?

Paphman910


----------



## nikv (May 22, 2012)

I think she just has saddlebags. Or as I used to say about my cat, she's "fluffy".


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2012)

Popcorn! :clap::clap:


----------



## John Boy (May 22, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Is one of them pregnant?
> 
> Paphman910



Just heavy boned I guess...


----------



## Ruth (May 22, 2012)

> Ionocidium "Popcorn"


Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Is one of them pregnant?
> 
> Paphman910



No, she's part Maine Coon and they have a pouchy belly flap. 
_"I'm not fat, I'm big boned!!"_


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2012)

I like the popcorn as well.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

It has another spike so maybe it'll have more flowers and I can take it for next judging.


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2012)

Those pk hybrids look real strong.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2012)

Yes, they're gigantic compared to US offerings! A couple are previously bloomed even!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Great plants and flowers!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2012)

Than-ks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm trading for the big clump of esquirolei in the front. The group of Paphs on the left came from a STF member downsizing their collection. The plants on the right I got at the 2012 Shore Fest at Silva's, and hiding on the microwave in the upper right are some Cyps trading from Germany.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2012)

I like that clump!


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 11, 2012)

Soooooo many nice plants!


----------



## wojtek (Jun 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Cyps trading from Germany.




Just how ? No problems with CITES ? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhh! :ninja:

"These are not the Droids were looking for! Move along!"..-_Jedi Mind meld!_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2012)

Doritis from 2 angles








Cryptochilus lutea, I have a sanguinea that i've had for years that has never bloomed. maybe it's cousin will inspire it! 




Paph compot from Peter H., thanks Pete! 




Scelochilus saccatum








Kiefersteinia candida, 2 view of this hard to photo flower




Tolumnia disaster. i took some plants, they've grown with the roots intermingled so they're a big mass, to judging for ID. One of the student judges said they were "perfectly grown". On the way home I left them in the car for a few hours, fried tolumnia!  I'm hoping some survive.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 29, 2012)

Is that the compot from Pete? wow.


----------



## Hera (Jun 29, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! :ninja:
> 
> "These are not the Droids were looking for! Move along!"..-_Jedi Mind meld!_



Jedi mind trick...........only Spock can do a decent meld!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhhh! I see. 
I dont know why I put Peter "H"!  Mind-fart!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2012)

too many paintball fumes, maybe :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Tolumnia disaster. i took some plants, they've grown with the roots intermingled so they're a big mass, to judging for ID. One of the student judges said they were "perfectly grown". On the way home I left them in the car for a few hours, fried tolumnia!  I'm hoping some survive.


Oh, that is sad! I see a lot of green, though. Hopefully, you can save them.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks. I cut off about 5 spikes (3 of them desperation/survival spikes I think) and have my fingers crossed.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

closeer photo of fading scelochilus.




Can someone tell me if this is an orchid? 













the baby "Scampini' and why she may be going to a shelter.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like some Epipactis sp. 
The kitty did some repotting for you :evil:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 3, 2012)

Evergreen said:


> Looks like some Epipactis sp.
> The kitty did some repotting for you :evil:



Might be Epipactis helleborine.

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

Evergreen said:


> Looks like some Epipactis sp.


Cool, they are all over at our office here in Brooklyn. 



Evergreen said:


> The kitty did some repotting for you :evil:


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


>



Sorry, I know how you feel, my cat sometimes repot plants for me too :sob:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, what an adorable kitty. :smitten: You can't really mean you'd take her to a shelter....she's just doing what cats do.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

She's just a terror running around knocking things over and harrassing one of the other cats. Plus we already have 2 and just took her in because the owner was going to throw her to the streets!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2012)

You have a good heart.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2012)

Evergreen said:


> Looks like some Epipactis sp....



are't Epipactis sometimes called an invasive orchid?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought Epipactis helleborine had purplish color but when I check on IOSPE there are purplish and pale green shown. There are also 3-4 other species that look similar but helleborine is the only one listed as North American. I took a couple home to examine in depth.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, I would say it is Epipactis helleborine. I think they vary a bit in colouration. The one in your photo looks like the ones we have here now. And yes, it is invasive. Not North American, but European. An intrduced species many years ago - I think originally from the Eastern States somewhere.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2012)

IOSPE says early european colonists brought it to USA as a cure for the gout!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 8, 2012)

It is rampant in our front gardens. We have several patches I can't bring myself to pull out.

Kitteh is just trying to help 
They do grow up eventually! You cannot imagine the horror stories I have about our VERY busy male tabby as a kitten! We often joke he comes with his own prison stripes!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> the baby "Scampini' and why she may be going to a shelter.



well, it looks like a litterbox to me...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 8, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> well, it looks like a litterbox to me...




Ba ha ha ha you're SO right! 
Looks like we'll have to send Eric to the shelter to teach him a lesson! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2012)

The look in the kitten's eyes! As if saying, "What did I do???!!!"


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG!!!! Poor little baby... Please don't send this ketten to a shelter...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> It is rampant in our front gardens. We have several patches I can't bring myself to pull out.
> 
> Kitteh is just trying to help



If the gout ever becomes common you will be rich! No litter issues, she just jumped on plants if they were moving in the breeze or knocked stuff over running around the apartment. When my GF took the cat to the shelter, a family walked in looking for a kitten! After interviewing them, and her telling them about the cat explosions, they took the scampini home with them!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

Habenaria




Paph. Ho Chi Minh album from Germany, thanks Chris.


----------



## Dido (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks great after so long time


----------



## Shiva (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice cat though!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I miss the Scampini but there are at least 2 plants that were pretty much destroyed and another I will have to wait until next year to rebloom!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2012)

Love the peachy Habenaria! Glad Scampini has found a home.


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


>



Crappers.
That stinks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

Mormodes from peruflora, smells like deodorant soap! 




Habenaria xanthocheila, from Sandstone Orchids. I'll post again when more blooms open




wild growing leochilus labiatas


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Habenaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Ho Chi Minh album is awesome.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks. I've never seen the bloom but I'm hoping they're as nice as the Paph Magic Lantern albums!!!


----------



## Dido (Jul 23, 2012)

we all hope that they come out great. 

So seldom things, but never heard that one have bloomed till now. 

Saw a bigger one then mine at a nursery. 

know that one vendor have from the same flask but he told me that they are the half of ours.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2012)

Then next time I see the vendor I must thank him and the Postal Service for their excellent growing! :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

I never cease to be amazed...


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 29, 2012)

Made it to page 40 in one sitting. This thing is like a Stephen King novel, it pains me to put it down. I think Denzel shoul play Eric when the movie comes out.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> I think Denzel shoul play Eric when the movie comes out.



denzel plays with trains and does paintball? i'll bet they have a stunt double when it comes to the getting splattered with paint scenes 

this thread has a mass and mind of it's own. i think it's the only thread where I don't have to look at it for months, but i will still receive updates of every new post. I think dot's "I can't believe it's happening" thread does the same thing


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to sneak looks at this thread as the husband is afraid I will take inspiration from it.
Ba ha ha ha 
Some day my orchids will have their own sofa too!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember, without plants you could not breath!


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 10, 2012)

So what's the deal Eric? This thread hasn't had a new pictures of orchid purchases for 12 days.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

Hahaha! I have fotos just no time to post! I'll try tonight. Although I have some new Phrag hybrid compots coming from Chuck Acker soon!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha. I forgot to take a photo of my paph vietnamense from Germany but I did get some phtos of stuff bloomng around the house including my new Phrag compots from Chuck Acker!


----------



## goods (Aug 17, 2012)

Is that Encyclia boothiana after the Eurychone? Also, what's the tiny one in the 3rd to last picture?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, the small blooms are Pleurothalis prolifera I got a piece from Bullsie, I believe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2012)

What is the Zygo???


----------



## goods (Aug 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yes, the small blooms are Pleurothalis prolifera I got a piece from Bullsie, I believe.



I really like the Pleuro, but it doesn't match the pictures for Pl. prolifera on IOSPE.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2012)

Great ones!!! You have a Haraella in bud too?? And a keiki on a tolumnia!!! 

Please try to put names on/for the pics, so that we know what is what  Or get pics with the tags? 

What is the plant with the red-yellow pattern flowers?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice Habenaria xanthochelia and Encyclia boothiana Eric :clap: The latter used to be common in the buttonwood swamps of Everglades National Park - I hope they still are. You must have stuff in flower most of the year.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 18, 2012)

Eric, what compots did you get from Chuck, if I may ask. They look real good.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, I have enough plants and selected ones so there is always something in bloom. I have some interesting stuff in bud now! From Chuck Acker I got #535, St. Ouen flavum and #537, Hanne Popow x Waunakee Sunset.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 20, 2012)

I would sure love to see your German vietnamense.  Does it have the dark or silver leaves?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2012)

It has dark leaves, I'll post a photo later.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 22, 2012)

You know the Internet rules, Eric. If there is no picture...it didn't happen.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's re-arrange those. 
Leochilus carinatus; It didn't get a CBR at judging so I'm going to bloom it to a CHM!

























what happens when fat cats roll on top of plant spikes!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont know what's up w/ photobucket but I had a hell of a hard time uploading to PB and now it is not posting all the photos I linked!  Yeah, its the bucket, other photos are having issues also.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 18, 2012)

Switched long time ago to flickr and imgur


----------



## Tom499 (Sep 18, 2012)

Had trouble with PH lately too. 

Great photos though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I dont know what's up w/ photobucket but I had a hell of a hard time uploading to PB and now it is not posting all the photos I linked!  Yeah, its the bucket, other photos are having issues also.





Tom499 said:


> Had trouble with PH lately too.
> 
> Great photos though.



PhotoBucket has upgraded it's system very recently. I was having some trouble, and complained to them. They responded quickly, said they were working on the problem, and suggested I quit out of my browser after clearing the cache (cookies, too, I think) and log on again. I think the problems I was having is solved now.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 19, 2012)

Eric, I showed my wife this thread and the various pictures of your apartment with orchids on the couch. Her reply was "not in my house", I guess our couch is just for sitting not for growing. I thought it was funny. By the way I had a few questions, how long does it take you to watet? Do you think you will get your security deposit back if you move out? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2012)

I spray the plants with exposed aerial roots every morning. My GF waters every third day and if the plants are too dry more often, it takes a few hours and about 9-11 Gallons of R.O. water. The apt. is a Co-op and I'm never giving it up!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2012)

The "Girls" resting








Photos from STF at work




pterostylis awakening, some in a bark mix, some in sand and the smallest in Aussie Gold.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Eric! I appreciate you taking the picture for me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2012)

e-spice said:


> Thanks Eric! I appreciate you taking the picture for me.



:rollhappy: No, I appreciate you taking the photo for us!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I've now check the entire thread and... yeah... I'm speechless. I thought I had many orchids, turns out I was wrong. :wink:

How on earth do you all fit in there? Two cats, two people, and two million orchids/assorted plants?

I'll NEVER complain when it's time to repot, ever again. :rollhappy:

Thanks for sharing your addiction with us!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 3, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> How on earth do you all fit in there? Two cats, two people, and two million orchids/assorted plants?




Some questions are best not asked! Lol



Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Oct 4, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I spray the plants with exposed aerial roots every morning. My GF waters every third day and if the plants are too dry more often, it takes a few hours and about 9-11 Gallons of R.O. water. The apt. is a Co-op and I'm never giving it up!



You do a great job there Eric and keep up the good growing!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. This winter I will definitely invest in artificial lighting. no use having a good collection of orchids if I cant get them to bloom! BTW Eaborne, I asked peruflora about your request for next visit!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got back from the Montreal Orchidfete show. Had a little hassle with the inspector about plants I brought home but sailed thru US Customs; go figure.  I ran into Kyle and Phragmatic/Denis and Paph_Lady MacBeth. Somehow I missed Shiva/Mike, even though the venue was not that large, sorry. I Picked up some Phrag hybrids from Phrag-Plus/JP Faust, (Yes Stephen,I can send you a Stephen Manza now!), and some paphs, and had a generally good time. The members of the ECOS were very cordial, and there were a few CCM/E's at the judging. When I got home my Phrag Ice Princess from Dean Paphiness Hung and a division from E-spice had come by mail. I will post some photos later from work.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad you and your leafy friends made it back safely  

Great time in Montreal! Can't wait for the photos!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I just got back from the Montreal Orchidfete show. Had a little hassle with the inspector about plants I brought home but sailed thru US Customs; go figure.  I ran into Kyle and Phragmatic/Denis and Paph_Lady MacBeth. Somehow I missed Shiva/Mike, even though the venue was not that large, sorry. I Picked up some Phrag hybrids from Phrag-Plus/JP Faust, (Yes Stephen,I can send you a Stephen Manza now!), and some paphs, and had a generally good time. The members of the ECOS were very cordial, and there were a few CCM/E's at the judging. When I got home my Phrag Ice Princess from Dean Paphiness Hung and a division from E-spice had come by mail. I will post some photos later from work.



I looked for you for a good while sunday and couldn't find you.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Shiva said:


> I looked for you for a good while sunday and couldn't find you.



He was the loud guy mingling with EVERYONE! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, here we go. Sorry for the photo quality but its hard w/ artificial lights.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

New Pk hybrid from Piping Rock Phrag Ekolu, I believe it's Cirila Alca x delessandroi, small and red!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

W/ Ms-MacBeth! 




STF paph order!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Eric, do you have a closeup of the sangii?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2012)

Great show!

And it looks like you have some work ahead of you.....


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Great show!
> 
> And it looks like you have *some work ahead *of you.....



= shipping one of those to each of us  !!!!

Thanks for the pics!!!!
Jean


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. What is the lowii-hybrid in the 5th pic? Looks like something with roebelinii and sanderianum in it.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, Eric.

I was impressed by Phrag Ekolu! I need one!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 16, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Thanks for the pics, Eric.
> 
> I was impressed by Phrag Ekolu! I need one!



Just a note on the phrag Ekolu. Alot of this cross bloomed out really bad. Alot higher percentage than with most crosses. I believe this was one of the best ones. Out of this cross anyway. Maybe others with other parents will be better. 

So Eric, I thought you were going to repot all those for everyone in fresh mix then send them in pot. You better clear your schedule for a couple days. oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2012)

cool!
thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did you guys order from?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Eric, do you have a closeup of the sangii?


No I don't, sorry. It wasn't a special one.


Cheyenne said:


> So Eric, I thought you were going to repot all those for everyone in fresh mix then send them in pot. You better clear your schedule for a couple days. oke:


You wish! It took me hours to pot up the 40 I bought!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the orchid show photos! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Just a note on the phrag Ekolu. Alot of this cross bloomed out really bad. Alot higher percentage than with most crosses. I believe this was one of the best ones. Out of this cross anyway. Maybe others with other parents will be better.



OK. Thank you for your the information!


----------



## Dido (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice pics from the show thanks for sharing

looks like a great order


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Eric, I can't wait to get my sandie.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 19, 2012)

Eric, can I use your picture of this Restrepia sanguinea on another forum?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2012)

Great show!! Thanks for sharing!!

Why did you get so few plants??? oke: oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

This month I personally got about 80 plants! 
Sure Erythrone, you can use it, but not linked so it costs us bandwidth.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.ctorchids.org/
I went to the Connecticut Orchid Society show in North Branford, I-95 exit 55, to judge today. Unfortunately, I left my camera home. There was a nice Phrag La hougette, and a Young Lindley flavum there, plus Erich Michels had a cool golden colored Ludisia discolor i need! :crazy: I will post photos when a friend emails them to me.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2012)

eric, I can't imagine where you put all of those plants... I thought you had almost too many a few years ago! fortunately, I know of a greenhouse range with about 15 acres of inside growing area that can be had for around a million dollars, give or take...  then your collection can *really* take off! there's also about five acres outdoors so that you can grow those terrestrials and cyps etc


----------



## Shiva (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll put in 50 bucks if you decide to buy that place Eric.


----------



## Dido (Oct 20, 2012)

a golden Ludisia sound interesting would like to see a pic


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

When I get them (the Ludisias) I will show them.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> http://www.ctorchids.org/
> I went to the Connecticut Orchid Society show in North Branford



dang
i went yesterday


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you see the Ludisia discolors 'Golden'?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 22, 2012)

nope. which exhibit?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

Erich Michel's sales.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2012)

Proof that the sphag basket works, roots from the stolons. And proof of orchid addiction, empty aliflor bag!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2012)

are those empty ice cream containers?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2012)

No, peppermint candy. The lady at our office who always brought them in has retired! 

Stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2012)

Names? oke:


----------



## annab (Nov 12, 2012)

HI Eric ,today I spend all afternoon to read your post,I have arrived at the page 80 and tomorrow I will read the rest of the post .
Eric , I have no word ,you and your story are unbelievable.
thanks a lot for sharing your beautiful story.
anna from Italy


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2012)

annab said:


> HI Eric ,today I spend all afternoon to read your post,I have arrived at the page 80 and tomorrow I will read the rest of the post .
> Eric , I have no word ,you and your story are unbelievable.
> thanks a lot for sharing your beautiful story.
> anna from Italy




:clap::rollhappy::crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2012)

Polystachya affin zambesiaca
a besseae flavum
Isochilus species
You're welcome Anna. 
Stop laughing Brian!


----------



## annab (Nov 13, 2012)

Eric we all can see everyday that in this world there is a lot of atrociousness,bad report,and sad story,tv was full of that, you are for me constantly at the research of beauty and orchid to do that ,you created your haven on the ground ,yes for me, that I'm atheist heaven and hell are on the ground .
there are milion of people that have nothing ,no health ,no money ,no peace ,no food, what is the blame of these ?only were born in the wrong place .
I think that life of this people is an hell,unfortunately It's so.and other people that have all they want are in heaven .
I finished to read your thread:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::I like a lot your display but first of all admire the passion with which you do this.
I think that you have need a greenhouse ,of course is my humble opinion ,because when your space will ended I don't want that you go in depression,because I noticed that you have constantly need to buy orchid .
Eric do you have measured what is the umidity in the your livingroom?It's just a mine curiosity ! ,and another question ,I noticed that you have no vanda yet,why?don't like it?
all the best anna


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

Again, thank you. I approach all my hobbies the same way; unfortunately, with limited income and time so I don't achieve the best results. I think about what would happen if we had a real disaster here and I had to leave all my plants or if I became invalid and could not care for them,  , very sad. I am very fortunate to have found real passions and I appreciate how fortunate I have been. I also appreciate all the people I have met here at the forum, personally and virtually. I consider you all my friends and look forward to meeting you, trading plants and sharing our common love. 

BTW, i don't measure my humidity. I know it is fairly high but not ideal, if I made it much higher I'm sure I would have problems w/ mold, etc.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay, NYEric! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2012)

Sometimes we have plants that flower constantly but we ignore them for that. I decided to post photos of a couple.
Restrepiella ophiocephala, I posted w/and without flash photos because the true color is in between the 2. 
















Lochkhartias - also constantly in bloom 




Phrag pearcei








Paph wilhelm.


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2012)

wow Eric a multifloral paph? i'm shocked!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 29, 2012)

Yikes, the Phrag pearcei photo, you actually have a flat surface with only ONE plant on it? Quick, order some more.
oke:
:rollhappy:

I love all the variety you have. 
That wilhelminiae, is it labelled correctly? Photos can be misleading, so I could be wrong, but it doesn't neatly match what I recall about wilhelminiae. Reminds me more of stonei. Hybrid? Doesn't matter, nice to see you have a multifloral.


----------



## Dido (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice pics, 

I see too space for more plants....


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2012)

That restrepia looks awesome


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> wow Eric a multifloral paph? i'm shocked!



 Actually I have more than a few, it's just they bloom so rarely.  i should go through the collection and list all the Paphs I have, it's more than the Phrags I think. 
BTW, the space the pearcei is on is a platform on the windowsill I built for the cats. 

It's a restrip_iella_ plus a weird color form of one of the 2 species, maybe a hybrid?!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

Rec'd a mystery package at home. one of the bags is definitely Cyps with long roots, the rest??? Can anyone ID these leaves, spotted on one side /purple on the other?? Thanks.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 30, 2012)

Man you are lucky Eric, they are all cyps. The ones with the spotted leaves are the chinese ones that have only two leaves that sit low on the ground. It could be a number of species I forget the names right now. The spots are made to look like the plant is sick so it wont be eaten and it attracts pollinators. Definitely cyps. I have been looking for where to buy this kind for a long time, and you get a mystery package. SO LUCKY! I am happy for you that is a good day.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2012)

OK thanks. As soon as I can remember if this is a gift, or an old order just getting fulfilled, or plants i'm supposed to send somewhere i'll feel better. if they're mine i'll forward some to you.


----------



## Dido (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Man you are lucky Eric, they are all cyps. The ones with the spotted leaves are the chinese ones that have only two leaves that sit low on the ground. It could be a number of species I forget the names right now. The spots are made to look like the plant is sick so it wont be eaten and it attracts pollinators. Definitely cyps. I have been looking for where to buy this kind for a long time, and you get a mystery package. SO LUCKY! I am happy for you that is a good day.



Sorry never cpy, I think it is native americans


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2012)

OK, mystery solved. I am forwarding them.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 30, 2012)

Dido said:


> Sorry never cpy, I think it is native americans



The ones in the bag and in the second picture may be native American cyps. But the third picture are definitely cyps. And there are none in america that have markings on there leaves like that I will find a picture.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 30, 2012)

These pictures are from Hakone's post cypripedium 2012. Thwy don't match exactly but it gives you a good idea.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> The ones in the bag and in the second picture may be native American cyps. But the third picture are definitely cyps. And there are none in america that have markings on there leaves like that I will find a picture.



Sorry, Dido is correct. Those are North American native non-Cyp orchids. The second and third photos depict Aplectrum hyemale and Tipularia discolor, respectively. You can probably find both in your neck of the woods if you poke around some.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok my fault I thought Dido was saying north american cyps so I was thinking cyps.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 30, 2012)

It is still a nice package to find unexpectedly. I did some gogle searches and the other plants look very cool also. I would like to try to grow more native orchids, including more cypripediums. I had no idea so many orchids grow in this area.


----------



## Dido (Nov 30, 2012)

Tipularia grows very well for me but this bastards dont like to flower....

I have really good succes with inorganic soil and pure Kanuma/Perlite. 

The Aplectrum are more easier but dont like to flower too like the chinese relaitives. One of them have flowered 2 years ago they grow like hell for me but no flower again.... I am making something wrong with all of them...

By the way dont forget the other great orchids which you can find in US.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2012)

They are a shipment I am forwarding to someone. I knew it was coming but had no idea what it was and the package came incognito! Luckily for the person who will ultimately get the package I already have some of these growing! :evil:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you post updates on these in the "cyp photo forum" (or ask the person receiving them to do that?).

I would love to try some chinese cyps (love the leaves)? Any that are heat tolerant in zone 7? What about hybrids?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha! only the ones with "noses" and roots are cyps. The rest are Tipularia and Aplectrums.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

native NYC orchids




baby "tigers"




Paph venustum v. measuresianum


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 5, 2012)

Eric, I missed your blurry photos!  
Nice venstrum


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 5, 2012)

Where did you come across the tigrinum? One of my favorites and I am always looking for some. They look like very healthy plants. You can send me a PM if you have some info or know where I can get one. Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheyenne beat me to the question-- where the heck did you get those tigrinum? please PM me too!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Of course I know where you can get them. :evil:


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice pics as usual.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

I know you're kidding!


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

why I should kidding at you. 

Always nice to see pic from your living space.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks, but i think maybe the photo of the venustum is so fuzzy it has hypnotized you! :crazy:


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2012)

Great tigrinums! Looks very healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Stop drooling! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Stop drooling! oke:



Sorry! I cant stop it. :sob:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice flowers!!! Lovely paph aquisitions!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

Bad jphoto of Hexisea imbricata. I still haven't potted it up after a year! 









Notylia microchila


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2012)

lovely... notylia...! I cannot see the other one very well. Is any of them fragrant?

(Try to take your photos in abundant morning light, otherwise adjust your camera to take photos with low or artificial light (camera menu > WB > select the bulb option for artificial or the cloud for low light levels...hehe, most cams have the same menu..I hope))


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah the hexisea is small and hard to get the light on. I will try to improve some photos tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2012)

Dido said:


> Tipularia grows very well for me but this bastards dont like to flower....
> 
> I have really good succes with inorganic soil and pure Kanuma/Perlite.
> 
> The Aplectrum are more easier but dont like to flower too like the chinese relaitives. One of them have flowered 2 years ago they grow like hell for me but no flower again.... I am making something wrong with all of them...



both tipularia and aplectrum here in the u.s. are species that usually spend a number of years before any particular plant will flower again. though with cyps it seems that with pot culture you can get them to flower more often than in nature, it may still be that it simply takes time between flowerings


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2013)

Went to judging at the North Jersey Orchid Society show in the new venue.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2013)

Some individual Bloom shots including my favorite 4n St. Ouen, EYOF breeding via Piping Rock Orchids.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Eric. By the way, I emailed you but you will probably see it on Monday when you get back to work.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2013)

The lighting was really off so I only posted some of the photos. The vendors were Piping Rock, J&L, Helen Hirsch, Parkside Orchids, Ten Shin Orchids, Orchidphile, Tewksbury Orchids, Erich Michaels Orchids, Andy's Orchids and Black Jungle Nursery. My loot, a Paph hangianum hybrid, Phrag Haroldeen Quintal, Stenosaurcos Vanguard, and a Dossinia marmorata all in bud; I also got 2 Chiloschista viridiflora. Also in the photo are some Pleiones Santa sent me!! Also some plants around the house and my new lighting set up.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2013)

OK, Eggshells!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2013)

a lot of great pictures. 

You get a lot of nice stuff with you home.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks for sharing your pics with us!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2013)

Dido said:


> You get a lot of nice stuff with you home.


THanks but I don't know whether I should pot them up to grow or put them into the cooler to go dormant.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2013)

that's a lotta stuff. I have an extra rolling plant cart that it looks like you need

the things that you are wondering about dormancy; did the vendor have them dormant at all already, or not? if yes, then just try growing them. if not, then go ahead and do some dormancy. if you don't know, can you contact them or do so in any case to check?

... and nice pictures


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> the things that you are wondering about dormancy; did the vendor have them dormant at all already, or not? if yes, then just try growing them. if not, then go ahead and do some dormancy. if you don't know, can you contact them or do so in any case to check?


 Haha It wasn't a vendor and I did.


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2013)

I tought you said santa so they should stay cool. 
I would not frost them under 0C 
Even they came from the Nort pole


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2013)

I will wrap them and put them some place cool. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2013)

Some tolumnias from around the house.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice Tolus!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2013)

Love those Tolus!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely Tolumnia blooms!!!

Also nice aquisitions


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Can anybody ID this NOID dendrochilum. the blooms are slightly fragrant, the leaves come out coppery color and when they die off they get orange.


----------



## Dido (Feb 22, 2013)

nice pics


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice!

nice dendrochilum!! Might be able to get close up pics?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe this will help?
http://marniturkel.com/Pages/orchids/o.sales/dendroch.html


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

My order from the POE show. 




My best tolumnia starting it's show




Pk gen 1 hybrid and new Pk gen 2 hybrid. Guess which one cost more. 




another tolumnia


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice Tolus!!

Eric, what does Pk gen 1 hybrid mean? Phrag kovachii primary hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, gen 2 is a primary hybrid x Pk. The photo is Phrag Eumelia Arias and Phrag Fritz Shomburg x kovachii.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 1, 2013)

possible candidate for the Dendrochilum, D. cootsei, it is one I know regularly has the copper colored foliage.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! Just scanned through this thread. You have quite a collection! Do you know how many orchids you buy a year? How many orchids do you give away, sell, or get rid of a year? You should do some math and do an average of how many you get a day!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! What a collection ....


You are "The Orchid Hoarder King of NY"


oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice additions!!!

I like the tolumnia!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Wow! Just scanned through this thread. You have quite a collection! Do you know how many orchids you buy a year? How many orchids do you give away, sell, or get rid of a year? You should do some math and do an average of how many you get a day!


I think I lose about 4 plants a week, slugs, overwatering to rot, etc. There are some plants I cannot seem to kill; tolumnias (except for cooking in the car, dendrochilums, I've gotten better with Paphs except small seeding imports.I also average buying about 4/week. I also trade about 3/month.


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice new addition Eric, cant wait to see them flowering. 

Hope you have more look with the small ones then I did.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a bunch of phrag seedlings. I think a good media is the water retaining rock-wool cubes and diatomite. not too much light. grow them that way for a few months then move them to brighter light and they take off!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

I think my problme was the poor flask I get which was deflased and started to root. 
Maybe I will try again another time.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

I prefer to have the producer grow them out until they are large enough for compots and then I take them.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, a lot of blooms over there !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

The last is Paph Ho Chi Minh x delenatii. Does anyone know the name of this cross now? Thanks.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 7, 2013)

Eric, how have you been growing your Pleiones? I have been thinking about getting some.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> The last is Paph Ho Chi Minh x delenatii. Does anyone know the name of this cross now? Thanks.



Samantha Lowry -- registered by H. Koopowitz in 2011.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Eric, how have you been growing your Pleiones? I have been thinking about getting some.


If they are ready to go with new growth just pot them on moss on top of regular bark/diatomite mix. If they are in hibernation wait until the new growth starts. then do the same. keep teh moss lightly moist and cool. See photos of peiones in situ for examples.



SlipperFan said:


> Samantha Lowry -- registered by H. Koopowitz in 2011.



Thank you!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2013)

looks great post again when they open


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

For some reason, Photobucket beta is not allowing me to link multiple files so this may take a while! 
Paph hirsuit or esquirolei from Springwater Orchids.




Phrag Inca Rose from Orchids Limited




Tolumnia show




Unidentified Dendrochilum, almost in full bloom,




Tolumnias, these were yellow and red last week.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 12, 2013)

Great hirsut/esquir.? plant!!!! Don't miss to show the bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Mar 12, 2013)

again some nice one congrats


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

All you have to do to get the same plants is to move here!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the hirsutissimum or esquirolei. What is the difference between the two anyways?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, Thanh has good plants. I'm not sure what the difference between the two is.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2013)

Emailing you right now


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

No, I will not carry it over the border to you! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> No, I will not carry it over the border to you! oke:



LoL! Psychic! oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

:ninja: Plus, you never know who's reading these!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2013)

Tolumnia species





Trichopilia hybrid.


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2013)

nice flower any update on your pleione


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2013)

No, the first album blasted and I'm waiting for more growth. The little bulbs I took out of hibernation last week have started up though!  Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice blooms Eric!!! 

I should get a Dendrochilum, too....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

yes.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

Cute Trichopilia!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2013)

I caught the 4:51 AM train to Philly for judging at the SEPOS Show's new location at Drexel U's Hall of Natural Science, trying to download photos from 2013 SEPOS, please bear with me.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

And finally, some plants around the house, my loot from the SEPOS show, and a newish Ludisia form from Erich Michels Orchids, discolor "Golden" shown next to regular kind.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool!!!! Is this a hirsutissimum, esquirolei, chiwuanum ..? Jean


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

looks great what is the plant in the second pic


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

paph hooker! :evil:


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

This is not a paph no idea what you mean?????


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Cool!!!! Is this a hirsutissimum, esquirolei, chiwuanum ..? Jean


The label says esquirolei, from Springwater Orchids. Really big bloom, that's a Henrietta Fugiwara next to it!


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

I was meaning this one


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, a malaxis. I don't remember which one, from Cal-Orchids. it's a big terrestrial. Let me know if you want one. i will also try to get more of the golden Ludisias. :drool:


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks never seen it before


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

It's deciduous but pretty easy. the small buds spiral up the inflour and turn from light green to purple as they mature.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Oh, a malaxis. I don't remember which one, from Cal-Orchids. it's a big terrestrial. Let me know if you want one. i will also try to get more of the golden Ludisias. :drool:



malaxis latifolia


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks for the info

does it grow in shade or can it tolerate full light on higher temps


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

Lovely additions Eric!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2013)

Dido said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> does it grow in shade or can it tolerate full light on higher temps



I grow it in the small east window so it only gets light for a few hours each day, not hot either.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> [/URL]



And the plants are on the stove again... :evil: :evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 17, 2013)

Eric, your collection is just... :crazy::crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Eric, your collection is just... :crazy::crazy:



Nailed it!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2013)

Cyps and Goodyera in the garden downstairs, Some new plants from Thanh at Springwater Orchids. Lady Isabel x vietnamense, Black Diamond in bud, concolor v. striatum. i'm not sure about the striatum but an old one I have is in low spike so i'll have something to compare it to.


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2013)

some great one again, I hope to see flowers of cyps soon. 

I love the isabel X vietn have one myself but need more thim eot flower


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2013)

I am looking for a nice size P. Gloria Naugle for you.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Eria pumilla



Normal Porthos leaf and new Super Porthos leaves I'm finding ! 












Really nice Sarcoglottis after really un-nice snail mass attack!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Eric's garden! 



























Cyp which overwintered outside in NYC garden



The enemy found crossing the livingroom floor by one of the cats!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

A couple of Tolumnias, and new Cyps in Zeer pot type planters to go outside.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Love the Tolu on the right!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Love the Tolu on the right!



Rdcm. Orchidom Valentine from Littlefrog Farm. That's the reblooming off the spent spikes. I took it to judging during the original blooming but they washed it out becuse the flowers were all inconsistent in pattern. I plan on getting a bunch of different Equitants this summer, If I get some divisions I'll send you some.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

nice pic 
scratch the brown things from the cyp buds, it is better for them. 
Looks like reginae or flavum to me. 
Nice pubescens you have flowering there. The paeonie is wonderfull.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

The Tolus are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Rdcm. Orchidom Valentine from Littlefrog Farm. That's the reblooming off the spent spikes. I took it to judging during the original blooming but they washed it out becuse the flowers were all inconsistent in pattern. I plan on getting a bunch of different Equitants this summer, If I get some divisions I'll send you some.


:clap:

I "inherited" a bunch of no-name Tolus, many of them now in spike. Depending on what they look like, maybe we can do a trade.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

Oh lucky you! OK


----------



## Ruth (May 28, 2013)

You have a lovely garden!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2013)

Haha, it's not mine it's a local community volunteer garden where members each get a little plot. It's always changing and full of stuff. This year though, the heavy rains have damaged a lot of blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2013)

I didn't know there were community gardens in the middle of NYC.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2013)

Many. The problem is there are so many people here that once someone has one they hold them for years and the plots are usually small. Of course our population is like 1/3 of Delhi, India so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2013)

I couldn't stand living there.


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Nice blooms overall!

I like ''Eric's'' garden!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2013)

It's been a while so I'm posting my photos from home for July.
Fragrant Polystachya galeata I picked up from Cal Orchids at J&L. The blooms are 1-1/2" tall!!! 












Sinningias. 









Very small Pleuro. 












Cyp. acaules, unfortunately shipped at the hottest/worst time of the year.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2013)

Catasetum hybrid, not fragrant.  -I checked today and it is fragrant now!!! 


















New (bad) cat hangout. Last friday I received a call from my Partner. She was panicked because the cat had jumped in the window and knocked the mosquito screen out. Living 20 stories up and surrounded by crowded street, ... well you get the picture. She went downstairs and found the screen, luckily with no-one under it.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 22, 2013)

The concolors are doing very well


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

Crazy skyline from late June


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> The concolors are doing very well



Thanks. But not as nice as yours.


----------



## Dido (Jul 22, 2013)

nice flowers like the concolor, 
you should not let the cat watch to much TV. 

2nd pic of your skyline looks really nice.....


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow!!!! Nice little village... eh eh!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2013)

If I had to look at that every day, I'd go stir-crazy...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm just happy i don't live uptown where the buildings are all taller and the view is so crowded!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 24, 2013)

You do have a great view from your apt.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally got time to post some stuff. I got this Habenaria tuber NOID from Thailand. I looked through about 100 of 400+/- Habenarias on IOSPE w/ no luck. Anyone have an idea? 









One of the benefits of having a friend into orchids. My buddy's wife wants to get started so...






a cutting of the Porthos that was taking over the grow area. There are still about 5 of these there. 






Recently I've been able to get some album Paphs, tranlieanum, Jennifer Stage, and these. 



I'll try to post a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Dido (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice pics who is this person in the pic 

A really nice looking compot of magic lantern album


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice all!!!!
Habenaria could be a variation of H. dentata... !!?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nice pics who is this person in the pic
> 
> A really nice looking compot of magic lantern album



Meine Hausfrau.  A couple of the ML babies have your name on them.


----------



## Dido (Sep 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Meine Hausfrau.  A couple of the ML babies have your name on them.



sounds great to me :drool:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 17, 2013)

Habenaria sp. alba? =P


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2013)

No, look at the buds and the foliage. I'm checking dentata now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2013)

OK, I'm calling it "dentata" for now, thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, I'm calling it "dentata" for now, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2013)

Habenaria (dentata)






Pleurothallis smithiana






Paph Taisuco America's Sprite - niveum x Pinocchio album


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2013)

Names?


----------



## rangiku (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, names please, Eric.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2013)

VEry nice blooms!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, Eric!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice plants and thank you for the names!


----------



## Dido (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice blooms


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2013)

The good. I'll try to post when the flowers are all open.




The bad. My week's haul from NCOS show; and plants from Thanh Nguyen and Nia from eBay. 



The ugly. Can you believe this was in my apartment!?


----------



## AdamD (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh really Mr. Grasshopper? I'm dealing with a roly poly problem. They only want to eat whatever is vigorously growing. So they have roots for breakfast, leaves for lunch, and spikes for dinner. Just killed one 5 mins ago. 

Beautiful plants though! Good eBay grabs. I'm always too skeptical to pull the trigger on eBay plants. I got burned twice in a row. The sellers made it right, but it still turned me off. Glad to see some success stories.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

There are 5-6 sellors on eBay we all recommend.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2013)

And what are the names of the blooming stuff on your stove?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

Paph Magic Lantern, Phrag Bald Eagle Creek x Pink panther, Paph Fumi's Delight, Restrepia elegans, and Restrepia lansbergii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Grasshopper or Katydid -- both the same as far as ravenous appetites for orchids go.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice plants!!!! Weird visitor!!


----------



## Dido (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice plant and make a good snack out of it green should have a lot of vits.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice pick ups Eric_ are you delving back into the minis?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2013)

I always have some Pleuros, they just have to be fairly indestructible!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 16, 2013)

I have restrepias out the wazoo. If you want some done the road, let me know. I usually divide each of them into 3 plants every year.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2013)

If they're survivors then that would be great, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2013)

Typical snacks!






























Habenaria hybrid from Raymond L in Canada. Thanks. 












Paph Alex's Spots album, Berenice album, and Phrag Lutz Rollke flavum x besseae flavum, from Orchid Inn Ltd.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 10, 2013)

Should ask Raymond about an Habenaria... So lovely!

Can you tell me what is the name of the red Phrag?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish I could. I think it' a dalessandroi hybrid but I the lable is buried in the pot. I have to dig out the old invoice (Peruflora) and do a process of elimination to find out what it is.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2013)

Eric it's time to replace that couch with a greenhouse bench...

Nice Berenice album plant.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> Eric it's time to replace that couch with a greenhouse bench...


Yes, on the beach, in South America, with my 3 beauty queen wives...


----------



## Dido (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice plant especial that small one in the front without leaves...

Looks like you really like nuts.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh yes, and a Pleione bulb from EU! Thanx, 
Cookies, beef jerky, jelly beans, pretzels, Honey-BBQ corn chips, ...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2013)

Ah, two of the 'white' food groups; sugar and salt  (and probably some of the third; 'fat' - oh and probably a fourth; MSG)

Mmm, beef jerky. Y'know, I'm surprised nobody has come up with bacon jerky..... It would sell like hot cakes (at least I've never seen it)

Btw, I still have those three paph seedlings from bloomfield/ our orchid showy hat you wanted, here

... And thanks for sharing pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2013)

Been a while since I posted anything so..









Complex Phrag from Woodstream-They had some uncommon divisions for sale at DC show. 






Plants from Ed Hanes purging! 



Sphag baskets for stolonous roots









Paph. Kevin Porter from Thanh Nguyen.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 9, 2013)

What are these ones on the left side Eric? Tranlienianum alba?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

No. but there are some charlesworthii albums in the back center!


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2013)

Eric I like your technique for climbing bessae & Phrags...


----------



## Hera (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a cute little restrepia.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you know the name of the complex Phrag?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know the name. It's Phrag Bald Eagle Creek x Pink Panther.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> Eric I like your technique for climbing bessae & Phrags...


When they get enough roots I move them to tall thin pots. 



Hera said:


> That's a cute little restrepia.


Thanks. The lable says Rstp. elegans. i will definitely be getting more!


----------



## Dido (Dec 14, 2013)

looks nice and getting more full in your flat


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice all!!!

Is that a Tuberolabnium under the Tolumnia?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 18, 2013)

All nice blooms Eric! I especially like the little bulbo


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, tuberolabium from Thanh Nguyen. 
I don't have any bulbos in bloom must be new world, i.e. Pleurothallid, or Restrepia.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

I rarely get to be home on afternoons due to work, and model trains on saturdays and sports practice on sundays, etc. after watering the plants in the afternoons (thanks Honey) its usually around 80F and tropical. i need to start staying home.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice, looks like a conservatory.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks. It seems it's like this every day, Sunny and 80F. I need to hit the lottery so i can buy more plants and stay home with them!


----------



## Dido (Dec 19, 2013)

great room for a lot of plants, you can still squez some in between


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like you can hang some Vandas from the ceiling as well.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks but I don't do Vandas!


----------



## Dido (Dec 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> thanks but I don't do Vandas!



Why not start with yopur parvis in hanging baskets, I will move all armeniacums in the comming year to them. 
Makes space in the windows


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2013)

Phrag. LaHouguette from EYOF via DC Slipper Symposium
First bud got knocked off, second blasted, third times the charm!






Trade/gifts from abroad, Aussie natives, Corybas, and Pleiones. Thanks :wink:



My partner holding one of the Giant Porthos that was rambling around the living room. 



Still unidentified Dendrochilum 25+ spikes but I can't enter it in shows. 



wardii, not fully open here. 






Pleurothallis sp. from Bolivia, petals are very hairy.


----------



## Dido (Dec 25, 2013)

looks nice the phrag and the other stuff you got. 

Hope we see soon some flower photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2013)

I like the Phrag!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks. 


OK, this is the last of 2013. 









Happy 2014.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it a Trichopilia marginata or one of its hybrids ?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2014)

Its T. Charles x romonensis, (ramonensis is a natural hybrid of marginata and suavis.).


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Dido (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice flowers. And a maybe even more flowering 2014


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, hopefully.  Some Pleiones have started up.  I have so many that I could not pot them all up so I put some in the fridge; I will pot them up next week.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like you are in plant heaven and yes that phrag. is a charmer. Hope you find room for more plants in 2014!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

The pleiones have all started sprouting their growths; so I hope that is not a problem. 
Here is the, unfortunately semipeloric, peach besseae I got from Ed Hanes.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL I'm not too sure that besseae knows what's goin' on. Does it always bloom out like that?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2014)

Poor thing is confused. I just got it from Ed, but we will see next time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

Bet next time it will be fine.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 20, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Bet next time it will be fine.



I'm thinking so too, which is why I asked if its done this before.


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, I hope so.


----------



## Dido (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice one congrats


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2014)

Coelogyne in bloom again, Thanks Bullsie! 



Tolumnia time is coming.



Armored warriors



A new friend from Vietnam via China.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow Eric, you certainly have a way with Tolumnias. I gave up on mine a while ago...


----------



## Dido (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice new friend you have there, hope it will make it into a great one for you. 
I would like to get the first pollen from it


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2014)

nice ones Eric!!!!

do you have the tolumnia just sitting on lecca?
how often do you water/spray?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2014)

Dido said:


> Nice new friend you have there, hope it will make it into a great one for you.
> I would like to get the first pollen from it



Sure, pollen is yours. 
Regarding the Tolumnias, the nearest one I just got and unfortunately it is potted in bark w/ moss. I have it hanging so it doesn't stay too wet. the rest are in Leca or aquarium pebbles. Where they come from they get a little rain in the AM and then sit in the Sun all day. So I spray them in the AM and a little at night.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2014)

NYEric said:


> A new friend from Vietnam via China.



It looks very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2014)

I got 2.


----------



## Dido (Feb 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I got 2.



sounds even better


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

The other one is nicer!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The other one is nicer!



what is it? I can't read the label.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

A new friend from Vietnam via China. Shhhhhhh,,:ninja:


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> A new friend from Vietnam via China. Shhhhhhh,,:ninja:



Sure its not micranthumoke: lets see the underside of the leaf
If it is what should not be spoken out, well, then I've killed one:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks Nice! 
What food does it like the best: Thai or Can? ;-)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2014)

leaves.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 5, 2014)

Sure, its the right thing. Now, to the growing!
Good luck!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the photo of under leaves! Now I know it doesn't eat Thai food ;-)
I like the foliage of this species much more than its flowers!


----------



## Dido (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the foligae more and especially the size of it


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2014)

I had 2 before but they were puny and died; these have a better chance.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2014)

NOID Dendrochilum



Some Pleiones, thanks Dido. Charles, if you want some let me know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool Tolu! Don't see orange very often.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, did you bring this dendroch. to bloom? How? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Cool Tolu! Don't see orange very often.


The spots appears more brownish in natural light.


JeanLux said:


> Wow, did you bring this dendroch. to bloom? How? Jean



Yes. Water, Sun.  I wish I had an ID on it. Andy said it may be known, but not yet named and Trey (Summers ?) never got back to me.


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2014)

nic flower congrats on the pleione


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a good source.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry, missed the post. Was this to me? If so, sure




NYEric said:


> Some Pleiones. Charles, if you want some let me know.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2014)

OK, I will throw some together for next time we meet.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2014)

Update, 2/3 blooms from this bulb!



Phrag. Carol Kanzer



Another Pleione



Paph. Samantha Lowry



Update Phal.Baldan's Venetian Peach



Dendrochilum glumaceum


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Dido (Feb 19, 2014)

congrats on the flowers


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

My latest order from Thanh at Springwater Orchids, a couple are on their way out of the country. 



My latest order from Peruflora, a couple of Phrag hybrids, a couple andreetae, a couple Lockhardtias, and a Restrepia. 



Tolumnia, not as nice as last year as I set it next to a new plant that came in w/ scale.  Hopefully it will recover fully.



Paph that is staying w/ my 95+ Y.O. neighbor. 



My latest order from Chuck Acker.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 1, 2014)

I am jealous...


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2014)

Eric what are the Phrags?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice haul, Eric!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2014)

Where do you put them all???!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

From Peruflora: Phrag Carol Kanzer x pearcei, Scarlett O'Hara, 2 andreetae. 
From Chuck, you have to look them up. 
http://flasksbychuckacker.com/
There's always room for more Orchids!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 3, 2014)

How much did you drop on the andreattes?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

$60 each.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> $60 each.



That's a steal!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 4, 2014)

> $60 each.


Thanks for the heads up. I will have to get in on that. Much better than the $180 a piece I have seen here and there.
How was the quality?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

Bigger than what I have paid lots more for from others. I am taking special care of these!!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow. I want some andrettae. Do you have some to trade. I have blooming size sangii.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 4, 2014)

From previous pictures of your apartment, I find myself wondering where you will find the space to place all these recent acquisitions! 
Great purchases!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Wow. I want some andrettae. Do you have some to trade. I have blooming size sangii.


That's a possibility. I have to keep them well until the Sasketchawan thaw happens! 


Trithor said:


> From previous pictures of your apartment, I find myself wondering where you will find the space to place all these recent acquisitions!
> Great purchases!


Thanks, there's always room for more orchids!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Eric, I should be able to ship around Mid May. I will let you know.


----------



## Dido (Mar 5, 2014)

looks great what you get 
looking forward to see the mazurii cross grow with you and flower nice.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm hoping. At least i seem to have stopped killiing flasklings.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

My first Bulbophyllum






Oz besseaes, some for Canada included.



Plant from Limuhead, who will be getting some interesting Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

Ponerorchis gift being potted up.






NY part of Linus's OZ deal.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

My haul from SEPOS, a couple of Tolumnias from Parkside, Cynorkis fastigiata & Cranichis muscuosa (see below) from Andy's, a flavum Phrag from Mt. Prospect, a Porpax and a Cleisocentrum from Ooi Leung. 



Chysis from Tenman, likes it wet.









My Cranichis muscousa is the green spot type; the blooms do not open and it self-fertilizes. It is the single growth plant below. The multiple growth plant is supposed to also be the same species.??? Andy says it has purple spots. We will see.  I have a lot of interesting terrestrials starting to come up. 






Porpax sp.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

Some ponerorchis rapidly rising.



Ludisia cuttings from Abax. Thanks.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice stuff!!! I especially love the Chysis.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice score on the Porpax. Which species did you get?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

They only had lanii. I want something brighter like gigantea.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 15, 2014)

> They only had lanii. I want something brighter like gigantea.


ditto


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for letting me know the package reached you in good shape.
I always tense-up until I know the pkg. is safe. Were you able to get the
discolor and dawsoniana untangled?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2014)

Tonight. Is it OK if I plant them in the shipping media?


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh sure. My Luds. are all in a very plain potting mix...Ball potting "soil"
if memory serves.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice looks all great


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. Glad to hear you're still alive.


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

Only very bussy in the garden and in the job

Sorry for not beeing more around, have a lot of pics but not time for doing it


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

No problem. Hope everything is going well w/ the Merger.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2014)

Some stuff in bloom.
Trigonidium major



Chysis bractec.



Notylia microchila



Paph esquirolii (new Kew spelling)



Restrepia elegans.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2014)

I wish you'd label what they are.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice stuff Eric!


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2014)

I miss the kitchen stove shots! I'd love to ask where you live...I know
where all your plants live. Perhaps you just snuggle up in the middle of all those growing things. That's a very nice, eclectic collection of orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2014)

Thaks everyone. Personally, I do sleep w/ the plants.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 23, 2014)

something about that esquirolli lacks the ruffles, is it chiwuanum?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 23, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> something about that esquirolli lacks the ruffles, is it chiwuanum?



Perhaps it is a newly opened flower.


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

nice flowers as usual


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks. 


Bjorn said:


> something about that esquirolli lacks the ruffles, is it chiwuanum?


Yes, the ruffles came as it matured and yes I think is is chiwuanum, due to the markings and small size. I will post another photo.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 27, 2014)

Really cool and uncommon blooms!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Well, its been a busy 2 weeks. Got my Phrags from Canada, thanks. and a fellow STF'r hooked me up with a big Paph order, thanks ..





but .. I got a desparate call from home last Friday about the downstairs neighbor complaining about a leak from his ceiling.. 
No leaks from the trays but excessive moisture under the plastic barrier has resulted in a renovation/relocation. I have ordered rolling shelving units for the plants from the floor and will get lights and post when work is finished.  I guess it was inevitable.


----------



## eggshells (May 20, 2014)

How are your handyman skills? Maybe you can get some 2X4s and construct some shelving instead of them sitting on the flooring. Moisture between the plastic gets trapped and create those water problems.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 20, 2014)

I was going to say the floor is coming along nicely oke: but then I read the text. I think your back, your plants and the floor could benefit from some shelving, no?!

At this point what's the downside... more room for plants!


----------



## Carkin (May 20, 2014)

Awww, that's too bad. Hopefully your neighbour isn't too upset with your orchids! Looking forward to seeing your shelving project pics when you're done.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Hopefully things have dried out enough. I'm fairly handy, but I ordered 5 tier wire rolling shelves. That will take plants off floor and I can move them closer to the windows when I want. The down side is that I must remove, clean and replace under flooring and re-arrange the wood pieces, (formerly tiles but they dont make real hardwood floor tiles anymore), to hide the damage. I have a lovely persian rug that will now have a nice place to lay. 
BTW, new Paphs:
thaianum, micranthum v Eburneum, tranlienum, Joyce Hasegawa, Gloria Naugle-in bud, Lynnleigh Koopowitz, St. Armel, Chou Yi Yuki, Paris album, Wild Thing album, Gerd Rollke, moquettianum x niveum, and niveum x anitum.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 20, 2014)

WHAT!!!! WILD THING ALBUM! You don't like multis- you should send it to me pronto!!!
I can send you some pergo so you can fix the floor?!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Haha! I think I have 2! 
No need to send, we have Pergo. These were actual cloth backed tiles made of hardwood in a cross pattern, impossible to find now w/out spending TONS of money.


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Haha! I think I have 2!
> No need to send, we have Pergo. These were actual cloth backed tiles made of hardwood in a cross pattern, impossible to find now w/out spending TONS of money.



You are right. I think you can find some "made in Quebec" (Plancher Mercier) but are expensive!


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2014)

If you got 1/4", here you go-

http://www.efloors.com/armstrong-ur...og_29438.htm?gclid=CLiv7NHzur4CFeMF7AodY3sA-g


That's a great price.
But I think you have thicker.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Hmmmm thanks. another option.


----------



## abax (May 20, 2014)

If you don't mind my butting-in, I'd advise using Pergo. We had our whole
downstairs done in Pergo and we were very picky because of our dogs. Even
real wood floors have to be sanded and refinished every now and again. Ours were scratched all to hell by excited doggie feets. The Pergo shows no
sign of wear and is very easy to keep looking good. We like it far better than the white oak floors we had. It's also reasonably easy to install.


----------



## Trithor (May 21, 2014)

We manufacture wooden flooring in various configurations, like Swiss block parquet, and those mini block in a 4 finger and a 5 finger (like yours) from African teak, Rosewood and Kiaat. Guess we are a bit far for you to come and check it out.
(My jaw nearly hit the table when I saw the picture of your apartment! Do you really live there as well, or just your orchids?)


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

The plants live in about 1/2 the living room. We have 2 bedrooms without orchids.


----------



## Trithor (May 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The plants live in about 1/2 the living room. We have 2 bedrooms without orchids.



(not so sure if I believe that!)


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 21, 2014)

> (not so sure if I believe that!)


Me either. I keep waiting to see a hammock hanging in the corner.


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2014)

Nice plants you got there 

Wish you best look with your rebuilding


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 23, 2014)

If my "buddy the retired carpenter" was the landlord for either you or me, we would both be homeless out on the street. My biggest mistake was not creating better vapor barriers and venting to the outside of moisture, around my light garden. 

Warning to all newbies, once you pass the 100 plant mark, you really need to be concerned out where the humidity generated by the plants goes. 

Yikes. 

But NY has very different tenant right laws than IL, so I guess you are safe. I love seeing photos from your apartment. Especially the stove.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 5, 2014)

Eric, here is a competitor, check out this one:rollhappy:
http://www.orchideen-journal.de/pdf/zimmerkultur.pdf


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't see a kitchen stove though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Eric, here is a competitor, check out this one:rollhappy:


LOL! That is funny. Unlike me, they have wasted orchid money on art!  thanks for the link.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2014)

The re-flooring is about 50% done . Finally got a minute to post some photos.


----------



## Carkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice stuff!!!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 23, 2014)

I love that first one!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2014)

Stenoglottis hybrid from Cal-Orchids. I had a Cynorkis in bloom, the photos were too poor to post  and I wanted to cross them but the Cyn self-fertilized


----------



## abax (Jun 23, 2014)

Outstanding...a stove pic. I've been missing that stove. Lovely flowers
as well. What did you choose for the flooring?


----------



## Dido (Jun 24, 2014)

great pic love the Gloria


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2014)

abax said:


> What did you choose for the flooring?


Thanks, I am refurbishing the old wood that I can, the rest I will use linoleum/plastic times and hide under a rug! The floor trays are going on rolling carts.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2014)

2 new Paphs from Doug (Potterychef's) ebay auctions






Except for the moquett x niveum on the bottom, fragrant orchids.


----------



## Dido (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice flowers to bda it looks that one bud is broken


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, Paph Catherine Briois. It will spike again.


----------



## Dido (Jul 24, 2014)

cross fingers for you


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, Paph Catherine Briois. It will spike again.


...next year.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool blooms!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 24, 2014)

I love your pages, Eric. I put my first potted orchid on the floor today and thought of you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2014)

Is that a Schoenorchis? If so, which one?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks. It's supposed to be fragrans but I can't smell much of anything from it.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 25, 2014)

It took me almost a week to read from the very first post to the last. Eric, you are a true inspiration.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 25, 2014)

How's the floor coming along?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. It's supposed to be fragrans but I can't smell much of anything from it.


I looked it up -- it looks like fragrans. I was surprised to learn there are so many Schoenorchis species, and so many of the plants look nothing like fragrans. I also learned that one of mine, labeled fragrans is actually schoenoseidenfadeni: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33999&highlight=fragrans


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

My haul From Parkside today: Ice Princess in double spike, Wild HOrse Valley x Hat Creek sdlg, and St. Ouen flavum from Woodstream, Paph. fowlei album from Main Street, Paph Vanguard x concolor from Waldor, a replacement Paphinia herrerai album from Ecuagenera, and some supplies from Kelly's. 



Paph concolor in bloom.



A couple of jewels from First Ray's.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> How's the floor coming along?


s..l..o..w..!! I got the plants, thanks. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2014)

We been having strawberry daiquiri on Sundays.
If you are stopping by, stay off the lawn in the front yard.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2014)

Party on the garage roof!? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2014)

Paph and Chiloschista (viridiflava I hope - smells like chocolate !) from Chicago Chad. 



Goodyeara pubecense colony on Bleeker Street, 3 in spike!



Phrags and flasks from Peruflora. 



Paph Avalon Mist


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2014)

Eric's garden -  LOL!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful garden! OK, I gotta know. What are the two phrags from Peruflora?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2014)

Eric, you are amazing!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 2, 2014)

What plants are still in agar from Peruflora? hofmeisterella and kovachii?


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2014)

Eric, that's a lovely, delightfully varied perennial garden...and a lot of
work.


----------



## Dido (Aug 3, 2014)

Great pics Eric, I like your small garden 

By the way my flask from Peruflora in the post too I get told. 
Hope they arrive this time better than the last time.


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2014)

what are the flasks?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2014)

Phrags: andreetae and Scarlet Ohara.
Flasks: Fritz Schomburg x Pk, Silver Eagle x Pk, Cardinale x Pk. 
Not my Garden but a local community garden. I will post photos of our building's garden next week.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 3, 2014)

Phrags: andreetaeoke: nice!:drool:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 4, 2014)

Ohhh, Fritz Schomburg x Pk and Cardinal x Pk... will any of these be for sale at the next PF?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think from me, but you can contact Peruflora for their next US shipment date.


----------



## Dido (Aug 4, 2014)

Flasks: Fritz Schomburg x Pk, Silver Eagle x Pk, Cardinale x Pk. 
[/QUOTE]

I bought the same 2 flasks and a soccerers X PK 

Hope they look like yours


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 4, 2014)

NYEric- what I meant will any of the seedlings from the flask be available for sale at the PF? Are you keeping every seedling?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2014)

I have never sold any plants. If you want to trade... Remind me next time we are going to be at the same venue and i'll hook you up.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2014)

Paph lowii just opened.



Epi and still unfinished floor, 



Phrag Ice Princess, the bloom was warty, should get better.



Cynorkis fastigiata, 2nd blooming. The first had 5 flowers, they always self pollinate and seed quickly. my living room must be covered in seed!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 10, 2014)

This lowii is great.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2014)

That lowii is incredible! And the photo is even sharp!!! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice lowii. Where did that came from?


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous lowii and the pink petal paddles are wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Nice lowii. Where did that came from?



Thanks all. I got it at Shorefest a while [year/s] ago. No vendor name on the tag.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2014)

lowii has nice color--it's a good one. petals will get more horizontal as flower opens and flower count will get better as plant ages.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice lowii!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 31, 2014)

Here you go Eric. Papuanum, sangii and parnatanum.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2014)

Healthy plants!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Monn.Millenium Magic 'Witchcraft' AM/AOS. It's darker in person. 



Paph tonsum opening.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice
Love the dark one. I also like the concolor


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 2, 2014)

You have some very lovely plants NYEric.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2014)

I like the last two. What are they???


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 3, 2014)

Lovely blooms, Eric!

But what's in spike on front of concolor?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I like the last two. What are they???



Phrag Ice Princess and Paph moquett X niv. 


eOrchids said:


> Lovely blooms, Eric!
> 
> But what's in spike on front of concolor?



micranthum v. Eburneum
Thanks.


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice, Eric.


----------



## Stella (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice blooms , well done !!!!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> micranthum v. Eburneum
> Thanks.



Very Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

I have to hide my buds better. I don't want to jinx them. BTW, I heard you got married! :evil:


----------



## AdamD (Sep 3, 2014)

I love the Monnierara. I believe this is an FCC clone now. Nice blooms all around


----------



## eaborne (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice assortment of blooms!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 3, 2014)

Noooo! It's jinxed now! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

Plants from Shadyrake need some TLC, thanks. 



I will give them my best attention. They were grown a little warm and dry so they are in a very hydrating mix. 



Paph. tonsum opened up.



One of the benefits of ordering from Springwater Orchids is that Thanh can put you on his email specials list. I got a Paph helenae, Paph Lynnleigh Koopowiitz, and a habenaria rhodocheilla all in bud. A delenatii and a few other Parvi seedlings! 



I wonder if I can trade this bad cat to Thanh for some more plants!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice catt. Cat.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

A very attention demanding beast!!!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 7, 2014)

Super nice, Eric!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice haul, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

You'll like this better.  Tolumnia order, 1/3 going on a long journey; and some Paphs. 



Habenaria hybrid from Mr. Raymond


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you receive the Habenaria in bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

No. I bought it at least a year ago in Montreal.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 12, 2014)

And how to you grow it?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2014)

As with most Habenarias, after they fade I put them in a plastic zip-lock baggie with a little water until they come up the next year. Normal watering & a little fert as they grow.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you. What about the temperature when dormant? And do you put only the "bulb" on the plastic bag? Any media?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2014)

They are in my apartment so they don't go below 70F. I just put the whole thing in a bag, pot, media and all.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 12, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 13, 2014)

Where did the Tolumnias come from? They look really good.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2014)

EBay, Icy Penguin


----------



## Stella (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice plants!!!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 14, 2014)

The habenaria is so soft and tender!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes. they are very colorful and usually easy to grow.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 16, 2014)

So where are the tolumnias going? I wish some of them were coming to my house!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

I have to let them travel for a few more days.  Next time i get a group deal i will get you a couple.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

Some Ophrys bulbs ; I have some research to do!


Some photos from our trip to the Scenic rail trip at the Whippany, NJ rail museum.









Phrag Carol Kanzer arrived



Cycnoches hennesharum


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> They are in my apartment so they don't go below 70F. I just put the whole thing in a bag, pot, media and all.



How hot do they get on the stove Ericoke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> So where are the tolumnias going? I wish some of them were coming to my house!


Those are in Greece now. i believe the climate there would be great for tolumnias.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 19, 2014)

At least the orchids get to travel!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2014)

Far more than me!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Those are in Greece now. i believe the climate there would be great for tolumnias.



They arrive safely in Greec!!

Thank you, Eric!!


----------



## Stella (Sep 20, 2014)

Τhank you too, Eric !!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2014)

For what!? :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2014)

Stabndard Hab. rhodoceilla in the dark! 





Pah Sunshine Glory x ang-thong album from eBay.






Judging is so close to J&L that I couldn't resist. 3 Oberonias in spike and a Malaxis, plus some spare plant give-aways from judging.


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 27, 2014)

Have you ever count your plants?

Which gongora is it, Eric?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 27, 2014)

The Habenias are so nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I don't think I could grow them on my intermediate cool conditions.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> Have you ever count your plants?
> 
> Which gongora is it, Eric?


I used to post in the collections thread but have not updated in a while. Its G. truncata. 



Erythrone said:


> The Habenias are so nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I don't think I could grow them on my intermediate cool conditions.


habenarisas are easy and flexible. Only my xanthocheila didn't come back. Next time i will take the bulbs and store them out of pot.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi All. I'm back from my latest road trip. I drove from NYC down told Polk City Florida for the PSP Paintball World cup.  I stopped in South Carolina for a couple days w/ my Dad and also visited the Nortons. JP, his wife, and daughter Carol say, "Hi". I got some Phrags, (they couldn't find the albino Phal cross i wanted); and saw some unusual flavum Fritz Schomburgs. The first time I have seen them with yellow highligths, edges of the fenestrations yellow, etc!! Didn't have my camera, sorry. Just got back and only 800+/- posts to look thru. 

My haul from Orchidview, one going on a trip north!



Some Phrag species, one going on a trip north!



Some new friends from the far East!


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy Smokes, You Love Orchids !!!!


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, Eric, since you were in my neighborhood, you could have dropped
by for a visit, ya know. I only live about five miles from I-75, Exit 29.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2014)

abax said:


> Well, Eric, since you were in my neighborhood, you could have dropped
> by for a visit, ya know. I only live about five miles from I-75, Exit 29.



He was probably driving too quickly to see the exit sign anyhow


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 14, 2014)

I see you are stepping your game up with the ones on the RS  You know which.

Good for you!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 14, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> He was probably driving too quickly to see the exit sign anyhow



fueled by orchids!

Nice new additions, Eric!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 14, 2014)

What a haul!! Welcome back!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 14, 2014)

Is that a sanderianum from the East?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2014)

You so funny! No, that is a friend from China, one from northern Vietnam, and a new one from Laos!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> He was probably driving too quickly to see the exit sign anyhow


Speaking of driving quickly; are you interested in Montreal next weekend?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 14, 2014)

> No, that is a friend from China, one from northern Vietnam, and a new one from Laos!



I see outcrosses in your future.oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Speaking of driving quickly; are you interested in Montreal next weekend?



Oh; I work this weekend coming up, and may be off the following weekend


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2014)

Eric What if one thing lead to another then all of a sudden you and yur loved one was gifted with twins? Baby proofing yur apt?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2014)

Not much chance of that but ..plants break falls well!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2014)

I drove to Montreal yesterday to attend the Eastern Canada Orchid Show today. Took some plants up for Canadian members, ran into Olaf Gruss and bought a copy of his new Phrag book, met some STF'rs for the first time and took some pictures. Unfortunately when I got home I find my USB connector is at work!  I will post photos on Monday. 


In the mean time, here are some photos from home, Paph Pinocchio x In-Charm White.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice flowers


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking good Eric.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 19, 2014)

Lovely Helenae!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2014)

Lovely, for a green flower.


----------



## ORG (Oct 19, 2014)

It was reaally nice to meet you again Eric

With best greetings from Ottawa

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)

Denis, from the Montreal Botanical Gardens, and Sylvain (Phrag fanatic!).



Olaf and I. (I'm almost 6' tall!!!); Raymond Lussier's Habenaria hybrid which got a CCM while only 66% bloomed!






Lise and Isabelle, STF orchid belles!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice.
I tried to photograph whole displays but they always would come out too dark. I really need to learn how to use my camera flash.


----------



## Ruth (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice flowers. Good to put faces to orchids.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2014)

Many thanks for the pics!


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, did you have fun? Did you eat lots of good food? Are you the sharply
dressed one or the taller one???? Who are Lise and Isabelle online? Might
one of them be orchideya, the brave?

Lovely flowers everywhere, but that Neo display is simple and elegant...agate and
gorgeous variegated Neos. WOW!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pics !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2014)

abax said:


> Well, did you have fun? Did you eat lots of good food? Are you the sharply
> dressed one or the taller one???? Who are Lise and Isabelle online? Might
> one of them be orchideya, the brave?



Yes it was fun, as usual. There is a bar/club w/ good live music where I stay, in the Latin Quarter. I did not get the chance to do any fine dining. I am on the right, Olaf s the giant on the Left. I picked up a copy of his Phrag book; 2000 photos! But, I will have to do a translation from German.  OrchidIsa and Erythrone, in the photo; Michel Tremblay and my judging team in the background.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 21, 2014)

Great to put names with faces and thanks for posting all the show photos!


----------



## Clark (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice images! Felt like I was there.

Personally would not choose cacti for companions on the display table.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 21, 2014)

> Personally would not choose cacti for companions on the display table.


 ain't that the truth.

I imagined Eric with a **** eating grin. And there he is.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 21, 2014)

It's so nice to see faces


----------



## Silvan (Oct 21, 2014)

It was fun seeing you all guys 
Thanks for the pics Eric.
I think there's an error in the name of the Phragmipedium Eric Calley. 
Could it be possible that it would be Phrag. Eric Catley (longifolium x April Fool)?


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2014)

I love seeing happy orchid faces and there's lots of beautiful smiling faces
there. Thank you Eric and Orchideya for the very nice tour. You must
also confess the lovelies you brought home.

Good music is almost as good as fine dining. I haven't been there in
years, but the restaurant scene was perfection at that time.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2014)

I did not bring anything home; good thing too, because I was chosen for a "random" search at the border! I did however send stuff to STF members in Canada so...  The restaurant scene has too much french fries for my taste, otherwise its good. I have to ask Raymond what the Paph hybrid in the photo above the Neos is. ?? It is nice.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I have to ask Raymond what the Paph hybrid in the photo above the Neos is. ?? It is nice.



Is that Paph Cloud's Pink Parfait?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2014)

Not sure; i will ask them. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

Phrag. LaHougette



Lepanthopsis astrophora



Habenaria and Hab hybrid



Lockhardtia (been in bloom for 6 months)



I know its bad luck but.. Ophrys babies coming up. 



Constantly blooming Restrepiella (unusual color and form)



Trichopilia hybrid



Phrag Calurum from Clarke



Lyucaste hybrid new from Thanh Nguyen



Plants from trip up North, 2 Habenaria carnea from Ten Shin, Phal cornu-cervi alba from Chrystal Star & Phrag Mem. Estelle Getty from ECOS -society sale - previously grown by Erythrone! 



A certain lack of respect!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 25, 2014)

I assume you started taking photos and suddenly Morpheus called you for a nap. Otherwise, you could add the descriptions!!! 

By the way, excellent flowerings. I like them all, mostly the phrag and the habenaria which reminds me of a candy!!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow!!! Stunning plants and stunning... growing areas!!!!!


----------



## rangiku (Oct 25, 2014)

Eric, where did you get the Lepanthopsis astrophora? Also, Olaf was super surprised to see you in Montreal.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

J&L has them. I was at the ECOS lunch area and I saw someone. I said, " Wow that guy looks just like Olaf Gruss!"!!  It is always a pleasure to see well spoken/knowledgible orchid people, plus I was able to get a copy of his book!


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2014)

Such a typical cat photo...warmest, softest place in the house. I see
Clark's Phrag. got a place of honor on the stove. He's one big, gorgeous
***** cat!


----------



## rangiku (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks, Eric. Carl from Kelley's Korner had one in their CTOS show exhibit last weekend and I fell in love with it.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 26, 2014)

A lot of nice orchids!!!! Ophrys :drool: !!!! And looks like there is still much free space left in your growing area  !!!! Jean


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 26, 2014)

people still eat grape-nuts?!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2014)

Me and Ewell Gibbons!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 26, 2014)

Had to Google that one


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 26, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> people still eat grape-nuts?!oke:



No, that is what he's growing the Ophrys in.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2014)

It's great with fruit on yogurt


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> No, that is what he's growing the Ophrys in.


I wish! Non organic media like CKanuma, etc are almost non-existent here!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

It's almost six years to the day you started this thread


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Man! Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I wish! Non organic media like CKanuma, etc are almost non-existent here!



30 pounds of Kanuma on the way!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 31, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I wish! Non organic media like CKanuma, etc are almost non-existent here!



Try a place that specializes in bonsai.
(how far is Avon NY?)
http://www.hollowcreekbonsai.com/ec...kanuma-bonsai-soil-4-75-gal-bag-1-8-5-8.rhtml


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

It's south of Rochester ny (far except by mail order)

Maybe you can get Jim Marlow to pick up some, or maybe Kelley's Korner orchid supplies would consider getting some, they are always at shows in the area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2014)

I just ordered some Cyps and a 3 Gal supply of inorganic mix from The Gardens at Post Hill, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

Habenaria from eBay- Louisiana Orchid Connection - says rhodocheilla but was yellow in the photo!



Order from Willowbrook Orchids - a very nice size Paph Magic Lantern album and an extra goodie!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

problems editing - anyone else?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow!, Lot's of nice plants!!! You got your work cut out for you. You better finish the pie, you will need the strength.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

The potted Phrags are from Peruflora. The Cyps at the bottom are from The Gardens at Post Hill. I put them in deep, 10" wide pots but since the roots are supposed to spread horizontally I got really wide planters from Home Depot and will move them tomorrow.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2014)

*cyps*

Eric,
good luck with the cyps. They look to be well grown, pretty big plants with large root systems.They are so much easier to establish than small plants especially when they may have to withstand stressful summer temperatures,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The potted Phrags are from Peruflora. The Cyps at the bottom are from The Gardens at Post Hill. I put them in deep, 10" wide pots but since the roots are supposed to spread horizontally I got really wide planters from Home Depot and will move them tomorrow.



Cone shaped spread of roots is ok. Don't want to force the roots a way they don't want to grow.
Just planted a Cyp pubescens in to the ground. The roots in the pot were growing through the drainage holes and in to the ground.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think I can dig deep enough here thru what we use as earth, too many bricks, tree roots and pipes. I think I will pot them up and put foam as insulation around the pots. I'll do the work and post photos later.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe just dump a pile of soil around it for the winter and spread out in the spring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, the garden Harpies would love that!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 7, 2014)

Insulate as best you can. Some people overwinter cyps in pots in an unheated garage. I'm sure it gets to around or below freezing in such a space (just not to 0 degrees F).


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd be sooo thrilled with that group of plants, especially the Cyp. roots...wow! Please show photos of the Cyps. to garden harpies and then
put the pots in the ground rather shallow and surround with soil, straw or
a quick-draining potting mix. The damn garden isn't going to look great
in the winter anyway...what's the harpies problem?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2014)

The loss of control would set their heads aflame!


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2014)

That might be interesting to see! The harpies can't see the future payoff
I assume...very short-sighted.


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2014)

That looks like a peruflora order. I just got my kovach from them and it is four growths unbloomed with a sheath!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The potted Phrags are from Peruflora.


 what!?


----------



## PotomacV (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats Justin. My Kovachii from Peruflora started showing the tip of sheath from a old growth 4 months ago, but the sheath has not grown at all for 4 months. It has not blasted yet, while the new growth is already growing big. I guess the old growth will not flower. I will just have to wait for the new growth to flowr.


----------



## PotomacV (Nov 9, 2014)

Eric, what the flasks did you get from Peruflora? Did you get the Fritz Schomburg X Kovachii?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The potted Phrags are from Peruflora. The Cyps at the bottom are from The Gardens at Post Hill. I put them in deep, 10" wide pots but since the roots are supposed to spread horizontally I got really wide planters from Home Depot and will move them tomorrow.



Eric,

What Phrag's did you get from Peruflora? They look pretty healthy. Good luck with the Cyp's. I planted my first one this Fall outside in the ground (Cyp. 'Philip' [macranthos x kentuckiense]. Tried to pick and easier hybrid for the first test case. Used my regular garden loamy soil but added a 40lb bag of all purpose sand for drainage. Also keeping it covered since it's been raining a bunch.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2014)

Double size Eumelia Arias, Wossen, pearcei x Carol Kanzer, and flasklets Cardinale x Pk and Fritz Schomburg x kovachii. Thanks for the info but why keep it covered? if it was in nature it would be getting rained on.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Double size Eumelia Arias, Wossen, pearcei x Carol Kanzer, and flasklets Cardinale x Pk and Fritz Schomburg x kovachii. Thanks for the info but why keep it covered? if it was in nature it would be getting rained on.



The cultural sheet suggested keeping it covered for the first winter to avoid rot. Beyond the first winter, there should be no need to cover it. Thanks for the info on the Peruflora phrag's.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2014)

OK, I repotted the Cyps into wider pots. Can I use Wisc. 100% organic sphagnum moss to cover the media before I cover them in plastic? I will build foam insulating jackets for the pots and put them downstairs in the garden. I will post photos when I get a new USB line tomorrow.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> OK, I repotted the Cyps into wider pots. Can I use Wisc. 100% organic sphagnum moss to cover the media before I cover them in plastic? I will build foam insulating jackets for the pots and put them downstairs in the garden. I will post photos when I get a new USB line tomorrow.



The culture sheet I have suggested the corm should be 1/2 inch below the soil level. Then cover the soil with 1 inch of bark mulch followed by pine needles on top of that. Then cover with plastic (I used an inverted plastic tub) and once the ground freezes consider using pine boughs for the first winter. Sounds to me that your sphagnum moss should be a reasonable substitute for the bark mulch.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## dorlynn (Nov 14, 2014)

So..... I've spent much of the week reading this thread from the beginning... What an amazing record of your daily living with these amazing plants (and cats, etc..). Eric, you are very generous to open up your life and share this thread with us all! Thanks! I am so amazed by the amount of knowledge that you and others have on the identification and culture of these plants. 

I must admit I love the stove/staging area and I think it amuses more than just me... and your handling of picture taking has come along nicely through the years!

I look forward to the updates.

I just re-read through my post...... AMAZING seems to say it all...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks. Happy to share and learn from many on this great forum.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

Cyp operation, the square pots are a small 15" x15" x 10" deep!! I wrapped them in moving blankets or 2" thick foam, watered w/ RO water, a drop of vinegar and a drop of seaweed fertilizer. Then I covered them in 4" of sphagnum and put outside wrapped in a tarp. Just in time for the cold snap!  Yes, i also notice that the floor is not done yet! 









Prersistent problem w/ jewel orchids that I have, some kind of rot or pest!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

Angraecum magdalenae, from Andy's many moons ago! smells like egg custard, vanilla, and gardenias combined.






Some compots and a couple of seedlings from Mr. "No, I don't have any more seedlings I'm getting rid of..." Notice the cross in front,"?"!!! 



Paph barbigerum album from eBay vendor (Deerwood cross). Hopefully it will recover from shipping and open up. 



My big Restrepiella bloomed w/ 19 blooms and 9 buds, but my car is injured so I couldn't take it to judging, lost award for sure. 



Stud list plant and Pk hybrid seedling from Flasks by Chuck Acker!! 



Isochilus sp., unfortunately it previously got attacked by mealies this summer.  



Paph Yellow Fantasy (Nike's Sunny Delight x hayaldyanum flavum) from Piping Rock


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2014)

Eric, have you been keeping the Ludisia pinched? The discolor greatly
benefits from pinching back fairly frequently. If the stems get long and
straggly, they do tend to rot. I cut mine back to bare nubbins about every
two years. I have plenty of cuttings available anytime.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope, never heard of that. I will see if that's the same situation, thanks.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2014)

Eric i thought you were getting the plants off the floor and repairing that damage!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2014)

I got the plant off the floor, for a while , but the squares of tiles are impossible to get, plus the vinyl sub-tiles are not made in the same size so I have to cut each one, I am scavenging one area where you don't see the tiles to move them to where you do. Unfortunately, We are still damaging the floor from watering.  It's my "Winter" project.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2014)

well i should really talk since i have trays on the floor too  but at least i polyurethaned the floor first


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2014)

That won't help. My recommendation is to raise the trays about 1/2" off the floor. any condensation from the bottom of the trays may drip but you would notice it and it should evaporate.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2014)

ah good point. i don't water directly into the trays so they really just catch the small remainder of what drains out of the pots.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Pros. cochleata alba from Helen Hersch, also got a nice Olaf Grus flavum. 



Ludisia discolor alba



habenaria (says "rhodocheila). What do you think?



Restrepia purpurea


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 23, 2014)

NYEric said:


> That won't help. My recommendation is to raise the trays about 1/2" off the floor. any condensation from the bottom of the trays may drip but you would notice it and it should evaporate.



You need to tear up all the wood and vinyl, and then either polish and seal the concrete slab underneath, or put in ceramic tiles. Wood and other organic materials will continue to give you problems, vinyl included.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice Ludisia.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> You need to tear up all the wood and vinyl, and then either polish and seal the concrete slab underneath, or put in ceramic tiles. Wood and other organic materials will continue to give you problems, vinyl included.


Do you mean ceramic tiles as a walking surface?


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 23, 2014)

The restrepia purpurea is sooo beautiful and the foliage of ludisia as well


----------



## gnathaniel (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome Isochilus! Hope you got rid of the mealies, I hate those little bastards... What's the silvery reticulated Paph to the left of it in the photo?

I'm with Al on the floor issue, putting down more wood floor is just throwing good money after bad. The tile that comes in pre-assembled sheets is pretty easy to install and grout with just a little practice.


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 23, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Do you mean ceramic tiles as a walking surface?



Yes, there are very good porcelain tiles that are very scratch resistant and completely unaffected by water. But if you have a concrete slab underneath the wood and vinyl, polishing it is probably the least costly option.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> Awesome Isochilus! Hope you got rid of the mealies, I hate those little bastards... What's the silvery reticulated Paph to the left of it in the photo?
> 
> I'm with Al on the floor issue, putting down more wood floor is just throwing good money after bad. The tile that comes in pre-assembled sheets is pretty easy to install and grout with just a little practice.





ALToronto said:


> Yes, there are very good porcelain tiles that are very scratch resistant and completely unaffected by water. But if you have a concrete slab underneath the wood and vinyl, polishing it is probably the least costly option.


Paph Concoloko - concolor x kolopakingii
OK, I will check into those options also.  Thanks.


----------



## gnathaniel (Nov 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Paph Concoloko - concolor x kolopakingii



Thanks! Sounds like an interesting cross.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2014)

Tolumnia time is coming.



Habenaria updates






A very good Cam's Cloud (emersonii x bellatulum)










Phrag Seymour Tower from eBay vendor IceyPenguin



Plans from Thanh Nguyen -Springwater Orchids. The Paph Psyche got damaged in shipping.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2014)

Gorgeous...The Psyche is very nice even is the bloom is damaged. And I love your Habenaria and your Tolu!


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovely blooms!! And the new haul as well!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 29, 2014)

Fantastic blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2014)

Thx.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice flowers. Is that a hab species? My Regnieri just opened a flower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2014)

The tag says rhodocheila! from Louisiana Orchids Connection. I was thinking more xanthocheila.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good looking blooms Eric. What's that great looking white paph on the top shelf on the right hand side?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2014)

According to this site, rhodocheila and xanthocheila are synonyms:

http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl1.1/record/kew-95875


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2014)

Then why different color forms. I don't think so. 
Paph Doctor Robert Edwards (Pinocchio x In-Charm White)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2014)

Another Restrepia, mohrii. If anyone has any of the album Restrepia species, I'm very interested, thanks. 






My Paph Marylin Hanson once again messing up the first bloom.



I realized that I often don't photo successive blooms, this is the 3rd flower from my Phrag. La Hougette.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

I got you Eric! I picked up a duplicate for trades.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Caramba!!! 
And what are you looking for?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

got any bellatulum albums??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Not anymore.  Anything else?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

No worrries. I have a long list. I will email you.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 5, 2014)

Gorgeous La Hougette. Restrepias are lovely species, easy to care and rewarding!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, most of them. I've killed a couple of the species that grow cool.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 5, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, most of them. I've killed a couple of the species that grow cool.



I grow cimbulla, mohrii, striata, mendozae, trichoglossa and gutullata in Athens.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice. None of those are really cool growers. What ever happened to the tolumnias?


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice. None of those are really cool growers. What ever happened to the tolumnias?



The Genting Volcano is spiking, the others are just growing!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, they will bloom eventually.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Photos from one of my other obsessions, model trains. 
this is our (N-scale ) layout at The Model Railroad Club, inc., in Union, NJ. I do scenery there. remember the railroad frieight cars are 4" - 7" long.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 9, 2014)

Woah! Nice stuff you got there. I know nothing about model trains, except that I like them.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll try to post a few with an object for size reference.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, I have always liked trains!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Bet this is what it looks like coming to land at Teterboro!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Bet this is what it looks like coming to land at Teterboro!



Right on! (Newark for me)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

My faithful Trigonidium 'Blue Eyes' in bloom again. 



Some Xmas presents from the Far East -Ponerorchis and Spiranthes. Thanks :ninja:



Phrag Seymour Tower opening. I didn't realize how few photos there are of this cross. At first I thought it was a mislabled Hanne Popow flavum, but the shape of the lateral sepals may me think it is true.


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 12, 2014)

Trogonidium! So that's what it is, I have just gotten a blooming division and I didn't know what it is till I saw your post!


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 12, 2014)

What a great collection! What happens if you move?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2014)

What, you don't know how to pack plants?


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 18, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Photos from one of my other obsessions, model trains.
> this is our (N-scale ) layout at The Model Railroad Club, inc., in Union, NJ. I do scenery there. remember the railroad frieight cars are 4" - 7" long.



Eric,

Here's some local links to some old railroad sites not too from the city...

http://www.portjervisny.com/turntable.htm

http://www.hrvh.org/cdm/landingpage/collection/mrhs


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks. I went to college in Poughkeepsie so I've long had an interest on the old railway high bridge there.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 18, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I went to college in Poughkeepsie so I've long had an interest on the old railway high bridge there.




They made it into a walkway recently.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, I had seen that. Long walk!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2014)

Update on Phrag Seymour Tower, seems to want to hold multiple blooms and is fragrant.



Update on LaHougette, hard to capture color in natural light. 



Albescent fairrieanum and others from The Orchid Zone. (I never thought I would see the day!!) + and Ancistrochilus rothschildiana from eBay vendor nia22d.






My little Paph Lebaudyanum (not) album; blooms regularly while making additional growths. Now i know why these become monster plants. 



Tolumnia 



vietnamense in bud, from Doug, Potterychef -ebay vendor and STF member.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow some really cool stuff Eric:clap::clap:

I see you still have the stove culture working for youoke:


----------



## Justin (Dec 21, 2014)

that fairrieanum has a mega dorsal. very nice. what are the other plants from OZ?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2014)

Nia on eBay/ancistrochilus is in my neighborhood in south jersey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazing fairrieanum, and those Phrags are just beautiful.

Is there any Paph you can't flower?


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 21, 2014)

Well done, Eric! Amazing Phrags!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Some nice plants you have there especially the phrag's.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> that fairrieanum has a mega dorsal. very nice. what are the other plants from OZ?


Charles album and henry.



cnycharles said:


> Nia on eBay/ancistrochilus is in my neighborhood in south jersey.


Down by Southampton. They have lots of interesting stuff; I wanted to stop by but they are not in an area zoned for business so they discourage it. 



The Mutant said:


> Is there any Paph you can't flower?


Yes, many.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2014)

Good growing, Eric! Is that Tolumnia a NoID?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2014)

Not exactly, I bought 5 of them for an experiment but I don't remember the cross right now.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely collection of bloomers, especially the Phrags. I've never seen such
a large dorsal on a fairrie...WOW!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 22, 2014)

Great blooming Eric!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Good growing, Eric! Is that Tolumnia a NoID?



It looke like Tolumnia Popoki 'Mitzi'. It is a rather distinctive hybrid IMO. I have one plant, but the micropropagation process "changed the color" of the clone


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2014)

Eric, you wrote you bought Popoki 'Mitzi' here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22672&highlight=popoki


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2014)

No, I got them this summer from IcyPenguin on eBay, I will have to check later. I may have sent one of this cross to Greece also.  I think it is more likely a newer cross like Red Berry.


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 22, 2014)

NYEric said:


> No, I got them this summer from IcyPenguin on eBay, I will have to check later. I may have sent one of this cross to Greece also.  I think it is more likely a newer cross like Red Berry.



I have a Red Berry!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2014)

Then, that's what it is, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2014)

A NOID rescue Phal from another member of my model RR club. 



Hmm time to clean the fan cover. A southern NJ grower was getting rid of some Phrags, and except for a few bugs they looked OK so $40 for 5 Phrags and a dianthum album later...


----------



## bullsie (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice purchase!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2014)

ka-ching!


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 29, 2014)

You have really good neighbors!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm pretty decent at finding orchid bargains. Ed Hanes has been one of the few to beat me at that game.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 30, 2014)

You'll need another apartment for yourself since it looks like the current one is really a greenhouse with a kitchen stove!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, they are starting to spread into the kitchen and with the latest acquisitions my GF said she can't reach some of the plants to water them.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2015)

Uh oh, the law of diminishing returns is taking hold (or something like that)
Just like the big wholesale nurseries, you're going to need to lease/buy more space!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2015)

Update on Paph LeBaudyanum "album" 



Unidentified Dendrochilum starting to bloom



Tolumnia 



Dendrochilum propinquum, pleasantly fragrant






Order from Thanh at Springwater Orchids including flask of paph bellatulum album and a couple of Onc. Twinkle Fantasy's



Bulbo. cocoinum from eBay vendor Autumn Imports



Update on Paph. Shun Fa Golden x Pinocchio from Thanh and bellatulum flask prior to potting up






Problem w/ some rot and thrips in the kitchen nursery, canh, Phrag klotz and flask of Phrag Josaphine Boneparte.


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2015)

Ah, there's my favorite stove! Very nice plants...where
are you going to put them all dear? I'd take some of them
if I thought you'd let them live in my greenhouse for awhile. Love the blooms hanging in the sun.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 13, 2015)

let me know when you deflask those bellatulum albums. I still have your Restrepia album as well.


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2015)

Who did you use for bellatulum flask?
And how was it shipped with these friggin temps?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like a deal Chad. 
Springwater Orchids-shipped w/ heat pack.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dude how do you even live in there...??!! oke:  Show me your couch again...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey! I sleep on the couch!!


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2015)

The humidity in Eric's apartment is gooood for the skin...
hydrating, don't ya know.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 15, 2015)

abax said:


> The humidity in Eric's apartment is gooood for the skin...
> hydrating, don't ya know.



I'm sure mold and algae grow on bits of him too!


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2015)

Great visual, paphio! LOL! Judging from a photo Eric posted some
time ago, I thought he was a cat pillow.


----------



## Clark (Jan 16, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> I'm sure mold and algae grow on bits of him too!



Sloth?
No way man.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2015)

Plenty of mold and algae, just not on this rolling stone!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2015)

Phrag. longifolium v. gracile in spike from eBay vendor Pupsidog, and Paph from HappyPaphy. 



Ceologyne



Bad photo of venustum from Thanh at Springwater Orchids



Paph. vietnamense from Doug-Potterychef on eBay


----------



## gnathaniel (Jan 17, 2015)

Woah, nice viet! Doug has some great stuff.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice vietnamense, I think I need more of them. Time to go shopping.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

Moved some carts forward for more light.



villosum album from Fox Valley Orchids



better shot of the venustum



My haul from 2015 Woodstream Orchids January open house



Me and my co-conspiritors RN Collins, Happypaphy7, Charles and Bill Goldner


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

nice! what plants did you get from woodstream?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2015)

7 Phrags and a Lockhardtia acuta.
Do you want to know what crosses?


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

yes please


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2015)

Coffee Break x St. Ouen "Canary"
Special Interest
Sue Omeis
Lutz Rollke flavum x Cleola
Ecuabess flavum
Longifolium x Imagine
Cape Bonanza flavum
Fancy Free

OK, I lied! 8 Phrags.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2015)

Though that might seem like a lot of plants, eric was very restrained in his purchasing! I bought a few more than expected, but then there was a lot more I wanted to bring home 

Oh and I realized that using tapatalk on my phone doesn't show people's signature files, so I had never seen in posts that RNCollins was 'Carol'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 25, 2015)

Love the group photo!


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm glad you got there and back before the nasty storm
'acoming. Hey, where's that sharp dressed man I saw
in another photo last year. Where'd he go???? Eric, I do
believe you stole my gardening hat! I love that old hat...
send it right back.

I'm soooo jealous. I love orchid road trips. I did a road trip in a
rented van to Redland some years ago with a Chicago friend, a
friend from France and a galpal from Alabama. We filled that
van to the brim with orchids and had a blast.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2015)

I clean up nice! Thanks. There photos are in the Orchid Event threads.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

really nice vietnamense.
Did you manage to save your klotz and Josephine (or is it Apollo?) from rot?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

The klotz and the canh should be OK. The compot I lost was the Apollo's. . The Josephine are OK.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to read that you've lost the Apollo's  Well Peruflora's probably has some flasks left and they're affordable. Unless you think that you lost them because they are less tolerant to heat than others ? I also got a small flask of it. Future trade?  

I hate rot. I almost never win against it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

It's an uphill battle. Definitely a possible future trade, thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2015)

Try getting pageant fungicide and treating seedlings with it. It promotes rooting and hardening of many plants

It could also be used to harden plants that are going to be shipped or put into a show


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks. that's better than the Banrot ?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2015)

Banrot is an excellent fungicide and not overly dangerous, very good for treating present disease. Pageant is very safe for many plants and is an excellent pre-fungicide meaning spray before disease shows up and somewhat works after disease is running. Best about it though is its ability to harden treated plants and for many to induce rooting more quickly than otherwise. The whole class of strobilurin fungicides do this to one degree or another but pageant affects the widest range. 

That said nobody has run trials specifically for orchids so treat a few and see how it goes, and keep trying until you feel it is safe for your conditions and plants


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2015)

don't have any Pageant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)

Salmon Phal. Baldan's Venetian Peach.



Liparis grossa



More fragrant Twinkles, O have ordered a white color one and found out htere is a purple one also!






Tricopilia before slug attack! .


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

I really like the peach Phal. Nice!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)

My haul from Deep Cut today. 
A Phrag QF Maria from Piping Rock, a couple of Paphs (see below), A Cyclopogon from Little Brook, a couple of Tolumnias from Waldor, a couple Phrag Carol Kanzers from Ecuagenera, and a seedling Phrag dalessandroi hybrid from Main Street. 



The 2 Paph seedlings. they were from a mini compot I got, can't remember where, and Glen grew them up for me. phillipinense album x godefroyae album.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

OK -- I can hardly wait until the next orchid show around here!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm actually only going to every other one! Most orchids come from the southern hemisphere; so now is the blooming time, therefore more shows.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm jealous of anyone who gets to go to orchid shows...anywhere! There is an occasional show in KY, but
it's always the same ole crap at every show and only rarely
a Paph. hybrid or two. *gnashing teeth*


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2015)

Eric are you going to the NCOs auction, the paph forum or the soos show?


----------



## eaborne (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice haul!


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 6, 2015)

Eric, please come to the SOOS show! I'd love to meet you!


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice haul, Eric, as usual.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Eric are you going to the NCOs auction, the paph forum or the soos show?



I think Eric is coming to the PF. I'll be there (I'm 7 minute away).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes eric is going to the forum. I'm interested but not sure I want to spend $50 and not on plants! (For registration)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

Speakers got to be paid.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Problem w/ some rot and thrips in the kitchen nursery, canh, Phrag klotz and flask of Phrag Josaphine Boneparte.



I see. I've just discovered this thread and instantly recognized thrips symptoms in the very first pic you posted in 2008:


NYEric said:


> Weird loss of leaf pigmentation on some Paphs!?



[rant]
Too bad we don't have a decent pest and disease forum section specific to paph (i.e not the rehashed all-purpose S.Bottom pics) with *sumed-up* symptoms, attempted cures, and preventive behaviours.
Sometimes, the identifications are grossly wrong, or people don't provide the slightest picture (aka "there are black spots on the leaves, what is it ?").
Other forums are no better on that side.
[/rant]

I've noticed thrips crave for the purple underside of brachys, delenatii, micranthum, malipoense, canhii and the like. They may even like rung.

I would be deeply worried if I noticed that on my plants. Spring is coming, and they'll have much fun.
Btw, at the peak of their invasion, the most affected plants showed signed of erwinia. Guess the trigger...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

I had them pretty much under control but .. 

other things in bloom now


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2015)

Updates and other stuff:
Part of Pleione order. Big bulbs. 



Gigantic NOID Phrag going crazy! 



Bad photo of good color Tolumnia.



Restrepia purpurea blooming still



lockhartias have been in bloom for many months. 



Salmon Phal w/ 4 blooms. 



The NOID Dendrochilum has been blooming a lot! 



We overwater so we don't have a lot of Dendrobiums. Maybe it would have done better if I removed and planted the keiki?


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice blooms! Great Lockhartias and Dendrochilum, plants with bits resembling chains really appeal to me. And if you, uh, need any 'help' finding long-term housing for all those Pleiones, I might know a place in Georgia where a few could stay for a while... :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm going to put some in the auction to help the forum.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2015)

Phrag QF (Quintal Farms)Maria






I got the 2nd order of Pleiones in and started potting them up. I have some left over.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 5, 2015)

I am surprised to see pleiones growing in an apartment in nyc? How to do plan on meeting their dormancy requirements? 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I am surprised to see pleiones growing in an apartment in nyc? How to do plan on meeting their dormancy requirements?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk



Refrigerators are meant for hibernating orchids, not food! :rollhappy:


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking good. That's a poop load of pleionies. Do you typically plant them in that fir bark mix? Do you ever use other substrates?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I have used some live moss I found at an arboreum. Bad choice as it had some mites.  This is the media from the Pleione website.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I am surprised to see pleiones growing in an apartment in nyc? How to do plan on meeting their dormancy requirements?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk



They are actively growing. In fact, one started blooming in the envelope. After that I can refridgerate them or put outside with the Cyps.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 6, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Refrigerators are meant for hibernating orchids, not food! :rollhappy:



what about beer?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

F'ing Computer!!!
I would like to apologize to the forum because I often don't photo small things or things that are constantly in bloom. That said here are some of the things in bloom in the apartment.
Pleiones



Onc. Tsuku from eBay vendor nia22, fragrant like chocolate.



More Pleiones, a pot of which I will put in the STF auction.



Stenosaurrcus Vangard whorling up to spike, one of which I will also put in the STF auction



Epidendrum from Cal-Orchids



Epi. Green Hornet x Cochleatum lancifolium - fragrant. This was one of the plant divisions that a judge gave away at the judging center. One of the best reasons to go. 



Microterangis



NOID dendrobium.



Restrepia purpurea



NOID Bulbo. also a give a way from the judging center.



Phrag longifolium v. gracile form eBay vendore Pupsi-dog






Latest order from Thanh Nguyen -aka Springwater Orchids; the flask is going to Canada.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2015)

Eric, I just tried to send you a PM. Your inbox is full


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

OK.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. You have a lot of neat stuff blooming.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 21, 2015)

Awesome blooms there!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2015)

A lot of blooming in NYC!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice. The tubers you sent are reaching up


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

My Rebecca Nothern is blooming. Smells like eucalyptus.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2015)

Very cool flowers, nicely pictured :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks. That one even surprised me!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2015)

Wonderful lip!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 1, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice! I'm really hoping to find one of these soon. Let me know if you ever want to sell a piece


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2015)

Update:
NOID Pleuro labled Chiapas Mexico, '04. i Should ask J&L what is it is. 






Phragf fischeri compot from Ed Hanes. I apparently paid for it previously but forgot about it. 






I got a great price on some Goodyera pubescens from ebay vendor chuck28657. i planted most of them outside and kept a few in a pot in the apartment. I know from experience to watch for scale. 


















And finally..
I got a shipment from up North, some Phrag hybrids for Dot and me from the Siren Sisters , some Paph seedlings for me and Bob in Albany; some Restrepia hybrids and species from Marsh Hollow Orchids, and some hybrids from Phrag-Plus Orchids. the Phrag klotz. in the bottom left got lost and has to go back North.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2015)

Too bad about the klotz


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Too bad about the klotz



It's on its way already; the Paph seedings went out also. . I am freshening up your plant and will send out in a day or 2. Please PM me your address, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2015)

Woohoo, 2015 Plant inventory starts tonight, this should be interesting!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

My haul from the 2015 SEPOS show, some Phrag hybrids from Mainstreet, a big Barbosella from Andy's, an Aerangis citrata w/ 3 spikes form Waldor, a couple of Macodes, a Leptotes bicolor alba from Mt. Prospect, A Cyp from Jim Marlow, a Phrag Petit Anquette from Ecuagenera and a few poneorchis from Ten Shin. 






Chiloschista (parishii I believe), from Chicago Chad. Smells like chocolate. 






What the Pleiones look like today. 



Cytorkis



Some plants coming in and going out.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 28, 2015)

Really nice haul! I find Leptotes addicting, lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2015)

What variety is the cyp? Who is Jim Marlow? Is he a grower or a hobbyist?


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2015)

Jim Marlow is in NY, he's a grower/vendor. Marlow Orchids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> What variety is the cyp? Who is Jim Marlow? Is he a grower or a hobbyist?



It says victoria - reginae.  It is opening so we will see.


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice Eric.Your place is a dream :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2015)

A very dark Phrag. I have to look to see what it is. 



Paph Druid Spring - a lot of plant with only a little flower power, 



Cyp, not reginae. 






I got some Poneorchis from Matt at SEPOS plus i had some in the fridge!


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2015)

I love the Cyp. 

Thanks


----------



## MaryPientka (May 1, 2015)

I love that Cyp!


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2015)

I just spent the better part of an hour looking through all these photos! Wow Eric you are the ultimate collector!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

If you like the photos you should read some of the adventures!


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> If you like the photos you should read some of the adventures!



:clap: am I bad or does the Poneorchis look like sperm ? I don't do well at ink blot tests either :rollhappy: The cyp is beautiful !


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

Naughty!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

Restrepia hybrid, elegans x dodsonii, from Marsh Hollow Orchids.






Pluerothallis quadrifida, almost a giant version of the one above. 






Tolumnias






Some, basically all, of my cycnoches/catasetums are growing keikis with roots in the air. Should I separate and replant them?


----------



## AdamD (May 9, 2015)

The Mormodia in the middle I'd separate. It's a delicate process, you might have to cut into the old bulb. The others, see if you can build up media to the base of the new growth. Wrap in sphag maybe. Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## monocotman (May 10, 2015)

*Reginae?*

Eric
The cyp could be a 'forced' reginae. The lip colour has been almost lost due to warm house conditions and stress from all that travelling. It can happen. The flower shape is entirely correct for reginae. Next year see what happens when it is grown outside. 
David


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2015)

OK, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

Poneorchis coming up in inorganic media- 2 in spike. 



Paph Armeni White. 2 more spikes coming.






Habenarias are coming out.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 15, 2015)

That armeni is exquisite!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2015)

Thanks. 
Today, Charles, Clark & his S.O. Chrissie, and a friend Ken, went to a location to look at wildflowers. Cell-phone photos. 






Carniverous, a Ginger, and Columbines















..and the stars!!










As an added attraction we found a fungus!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2015)

Before I left the house I had a chance to do one of about 5 plant jobs that I needed to do. 
I got this Coelogyne, I don't remember from whom. I have been able to put on many growths but it never flowered. I had it in a basket and you can tell from the leaves that is has been too dry.



I had to cut the old basket where it had grown thru and was trying desperately to set roots.



You can see the original mount!!



New custom made pot, good luck. 



My dendrochilum filiforme is blooming, nice fragrance.






New plants from HappyPaphy.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2015)

Nice. I was never able to get a dendrochilum to flower


----------



## MaryPientka (May 17, 2015)

I love the cyps. It looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

looks like a great trip and nice photos!

Interesting how you found a pitcher.

Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2015)

Nice parviflorums! Can you tell us which state you were in - I'm guessing either NY or PA. Good to see you are going to have Ponerorchis flowers this year too!


----------



## Clark (May 17, 2015)

My wife and I will enjoy these memories forever.
Had a most extraordinary day with some great people.
Cheers!


Tom, you missed on those guesses. sorry dude.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

MaryPientka said:


> I love the cyps. It looks like you had a great day!





Marco said:


> looks like a great trip and nice photos!
> 
> Interesting how you found a pitcher.
> 
> Thanks


Great day and there were many pitchers, If it hadn't been such a dry season I think there would have tons of Cyps and Sarras. 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice parviflorums! Can you tell us which state you were in - I'm guessing either NY or PA. Good to see you are going to have Ponerorchis flowers this year too!


 Thanks to you I have increased my interest in various terrestrials!


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2015)

I was asked to not reveal the site location because of avid shovelors

The cyps were cyp parviflorum var makasin, the northern small yellow ladyslipper


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2015)

I was going through my images today, and would like to say we also enjoyed the Arisaema triphyllum/Jack in the Pulpit that was in mint condition.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

Hmmm, I have to see if I can find the photo I took..


----------



## phrag guy (May 19, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks.
> Today, Charles, Clark & his S.O. Chrissie, and a friend Ken, went to a location to look at wildflowers. Cell-phone photos.
> 
> 
> ...



fungi a morel,there is alot right now and very good to eat


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

HaHA! Send us some. I think it has been too dry here for a good crop.


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2015)

Something I saw later near Clark's 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (May 20, 2015)

Very nice acaule so many


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2015)

Nice, wish I could have gone there too. Looking forward to a trip to see the reginae soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2015)

Cheyenne organized an order from Jardin Centro de Manrique, so I got some Phrags from that, and some Paphs and Phrags from Cheyenne's growing. I also got a Phrag Stenophyllum in spike from eBay vendor ShermanTP. and a Paph Deperle (vinicolor) in spike from eBay vendor Pupsidog. Oh, and I rescued a big box store Phal from the rubbish downstairs. So this is my haul for the week.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2015)

Not bad!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2015)

Poneorchis gramminifolia






new rolling shelf to replace small table



A really great group of Phrag species, besseae hybrids and kovachii hybrids form eBay vendor Pupsi-dog, aka Laima of Lucky Girl Orchids. http://www.luckygirlorchids.com/htm/fs_phrags.html. I'm still waiting for a shipment of Phrags from Ed Hanes and a bunch of Paphs to ship so ...hopefully more this week.



Paph druryi x primulinum



Pleuro. smithianna


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2015)

Look at them Phrags :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice flowers on the Ponerorchis - they are much nicer than most.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice Druid Spring, too.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool flowers esp. on the Poneorchis!!!!
Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2015)

Are those really zoomed photos of the ponerorchis flowers? Two of mine that you sent have buds, but tiny!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 13, 2015)

After 3 months of absence, I can only say that you haven't change at all!! Thank you for being such an inspiration for home growers.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 25, 2015)

just read through all of the almost 200 pages, you have quite some amazing plants Eric!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks. I have more photos but have to hold them since I have been without a home PC for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> just read through all of the almost 200 pages



You are dedicated! I only skip to the ones with photos read the next couple of posts then move onto to the next photo oke:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok Eric , I want to know how long it takes you to water all these orchids, and have you done a count of how many reside with you ?? Quite amazed every time I see your pics !!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes Marco, some children are drawn to shiny photos. 
On full watering days, every other day, 3 hours, otherwise we water the plants with aerial roots, and lightly water everything 2-3 times every day. About 3 hours cumulatively. The Phrags are mostly listed, we have more Paphs.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2015)

I have been posting w/out a PC for a few weeks so I couldn't post photos; so here goes. 
Some Phrags from Ed Hanes. 



Phrag Stenophyllum from eBay vendor ShermanTP. 



A shipment of mostly Paphs from abroad.



A Paph Wild Thing album and a gift plant from Thanh - Springwater Orchids



Paph Deperle vinicolor



Paph Caroline Butcher



Some catasetum/cycnoches from AdamD.



DePerle vinicolor update.



My haul from the J&L Summer sale, a nice specimen Pleuro, some Barbosellas, and some species. 



over-exposed photo of Isochilus sp




BTW, I am doing the Paph inventory. I had to stop after the first 130 but only have about 75 more to go so I should finish tomorrow.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the vinicolor DePerle. Nice photos -- I'm impressed!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 9, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2015)

Love that stenophyllum!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's a plant Tom sent to Eric, Eric vernalized and sent to me a month or so ago. A few weeks ago it started sending up spikes!






Spiranthes sinensis 






Flowers are fragrant!  hopefully the fruit flies in the kitchen will pollinate some flowers

I'll post on the 'other' images forum later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2015)

Cool. I'm glad that those came out so nice. I still have a tiny one so if it makes it past the summer...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

It really likes the kitchen window where it gets morning sun and always a breeze through the opening by the bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2015)

That is cool!


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool Spiranthes!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2015)

Angraecum again, smells like vanilla, egg custard, gardenia!



3 fragrant species, Bulbo. cocoinum, Dend. smilliae album (I paid too much for and will now flame the vendor! , and Neobenthamia gracilis.)



Some Orphys. last time I planted in inorganic media and they dried out. This time I will try a mixed media. 



Paph Becky Fouke



Magic Lantern.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2015)

Keep up the great job!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 25, 2015)

Great, Eric!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 25, 2015)

What's the aquarium for? Are you going to get discus for your slippers?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Angraecum again, smells like vanilla, egg custard, gardenia!


Sounds like a great fragrance! Was something like that flowering in pine barrens yesterday
Btw, Leon G who was at orchid trip you also attended said to pass along his regards to you


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr. Glickenstein, that's great. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2015)

My haul from the Parkside event. A Dichaea, an haynaldianum album, and a couple of yellow Restrepias from Parkside, a couple of Phrags from Mainstreet, a couple of Phrags from Woodstream (Yakima River and Coral Jewel ), some Bletilla striatas for the backyard and a Habenaria cross from Dragon-Agro, a large Restrepia from Ecuagenera, and some supplies..+



Encyclia mariae from Mainstreet - fragrant



Dendrobium auriculatum from J&L, they weren't in bud at the open house! -very nicely fragrant!!!



Since I got some Ophrys that grow in Greek meadows I got some soil from a meadow at Parkside. I mixed it with some inorganic media and sand and potted some up. I also potted some in totally organic mix. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice haul, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2015)

The big Coelogyne I repotted seems to like the conditions. So much so that almost each P-bulb put out a new growth, effectively doubling the size! !!! I guess I will put it in the big 11-1/2" pot I got at Parkside!!



I had a growth knock off a paph so I put it in water to see if it would root. so far so good! 



I don't grow a lot of Pleuros, so when I found this rubella someone gave me a while ago with 2 little blooms I had to photograph it. 



Lockhardtia that has been in bloom for at least 6 months.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 4, 2015)

Don't you have enough cooking on the stove already?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2015)

. One day I should post a photo of my GF's face when she comes into the kitchen on potting/repotting days!


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2015)

Now that's one photo I'd REALLY like to see!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2015)

My haul from Silva's Shore-fest Den. leichenastrum, Paph. St. Swithin, Paph insigne x gratrixianum, Coel. cristata, and Ludisia (discolor) 'Supe Stripe' -obviously a hybrid!!! 



Combining my Bulbo. ambrosias



My small Dendrob. auriculatum from J&L is in double bloom, smells so nice - like a laundry product!



A plate full of Restrepias that made it thru Summer-should start blooming soon.



Diachea muriacata



My first real light set-up. 2 T5's on a 24" Jump-start stand.



Big Dendro. auriculatum from AdamD



Coelogyne ovalis-going crazy in growths and spikes!!



Dendrochilum magnum



Habenaria rhodocheila



3 Paphs and a Dyakia hendersonia from Springwater Orchids.



Some Paphs from AdamD.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2015)

When the kitchen is your plant-work area!!  If you find me dead one day go after my GF!! 



Paph Becky Foukes



Plants from eBay vendor In-situ Orchids, very pleased with the order.



Habenaria carnea x Tracey from Springwater Orchids.



Becky Foukes previously..



Oberonia brachystachys = tiny flowers!


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2015)

Eric, if that's a heavy flashlight there on the counter,
she has a good weapon handy to brain you one. You should be VERY careful about cleaning up when you're
finished. ;>) And take her out to dinner!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2015)

Haha! I don't clean up, that's her job.  I work, pay maintenance and food. She stays home or goes to the pool and gym, pays for Cable TV and part of food. It works out.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 18, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Haha! I don't clean up, that's her job.  I work, pay maintenance and food. She stays home or goes to the pool and gym, pays for Cable TV and part of food. It works out.



BTW What do the kitties do anyways?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 18, 2015)

> Haha! I don't clean up, that's her job. I work, pay maintenance and food. She stays home or goes to the pool and gym, pays for Cable TV and part of food. It works out.



I'm still trying to figure that one out, any advice??


----------



## Clark (Sep 18, 2015)

Time to move out to the 'burbs.
That D. magnum is pretty cool.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> BTW What do the kitties do anyways?


Obviously their job is to be annoy-some. They are no longer allowed in the hallway alone because the black one decided to shred the neighbor's Sunday Times! Now I have to sit there when they go out! 



Chicago Chad said:


> I'm still trying to figure that one out, any advice??


Either go very rich or very poor. 



Clark said:


> Time to move out to the 'burbs.
> That D. magnum is pretty cool.



Thanks. Why would I move? I have everything here except for the oceanfront!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 18, 2015)

> Either go very rich or very poor.


I've done the very poor and the fairly rich. I will work on the latter then a bit more.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2015)

Very good.


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, you need a whollop with the flashlight...teach you
some clean-up manners.


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. Why would I move? I have everything here except for the oceanfront!



More countertop space in the kitchen....


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2015)

that Diachea muriacata is interesting. Can we have a full plant photo. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2015)

Here you go Marco. I just got this one but, I've had one before. They go 12 - 15"; not small, 


but not 

but not as big as my glauca!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2015)

Been a while since I posted.
Reed-stem Epidendrum package from Cal-Orchids. I'm going to try them outdoors in Chesapeak, Va.



Coelogyne I got from STF member. flourishing way off its mount!! 






Very reliably blooming Notylia microchila






Epidendrum diforme 






Stanhopea that send the pendant inflour, into the wet pot below the basket!  I think it will send another. 



Slug, decimated by cinnamon oil!!! 



An old nursery in NJ, Tewksbury is closing out so I went by their closing house sale and picked up a few specimen plants. The specimen plants were $65 total and except for some scale issues on the Oncidium are quite nice.I bought a Paph spicerianum from a local vendor also.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks Eric. whats on the bottom right of the Notylia microchila?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Been a while since I posted.
> Reed-stem Epifendrum package from Cal-Orchids. I'm going to try them outdoors in Chesapeak, Va.
> http://s97.photobucket.com/user/elctrains/media/P9190538_zpsxchcdhmn.jpg.html




Do you live in Chesapeake (and NYC)? Would they be outdoors all year round, or in for the winter?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2015)

Marco said:


> Thanks Eric. whats on the bottom right of the Notylia microchila?


Fragrant Chiloschista (leafless orchid) 



Linus_Cello said:


> Do you live in Chesapeake (and NYC)? Would they be outdoors all year round, or in for the winter?



No, my Mom does. I need to check yearly temps but if necessary, I'm thinking of putting in a pot so they can be moved if temps drop too low.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2015)

Stenoglottis species



Habenaria 



Phrags and give Paph from Orchid-527, thanks Mike.



Hmmm..should I..



spicer



Restrepia (elegans x dodsonii) an easy and prolific bloomer.






Ice Princess, dusty from shipping. 



Phrags and a Paph from eBay vendors the Orchid Zone and Letstalkplants.



Eria zambesiensis


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2015)

Always amazed!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great assortment. Is there any room left for you in there?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2015)

There's always room for more orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2015)

The bad.. - After I applied a cinnamon oil solution on an area of plants I caught these 3 villains running around. I gave them a stronger dose of the solution!!! 







and the Good, Dockrilla lichenastrum bud opening


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2015)

As a soil soak?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2015)

As a spray solution. It outright dissolved one, but the other 3 I found sliming around later.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2015)

New LED light, $80 from Home Depot, 24Watt, 1600 Lumen, at 3000K. Think i will get a few more. 



@ Paphs from a friend who will be getting a nice pearcei!



Slippers from Tom_DE. 



Ophrys are coming up!






Pleruro, Sp. from Jamaica.



Dendrobium lichenastrum open.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow, don't miss to show how the Ophrys develop!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2015)

Will do. This is the point where I lost my last ones so I will treat with Physan /antifungal periodically.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 5, 2015)

What length is that LED light fixture? Looks pretty interesting and the price is decent. BTW, where do you get those plastic bins your plants are sitting in under the new LED light?

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2015)

That's the 2 foot light, they sell 1, 2, and 4 foot units; they are connectable up to a certain draw limit. The bins are Sterilite 27 quart containers.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2015)

Paph. jackii album from Chicago_Chad. Thanks.



2 Restrepias



Trichopilia (Charles x ramoensis), a very strong and reliable bloomer, from Tenis M. 



Phrag Ice Princess, I now have 4 of them at least! 



Isochilus putting on a show.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 7, 2015)

You have Ophrys!? *hates you* lol


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes. :evil: Should I dig around and find some more?


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 7, 2015)

Depends, are you gonna gimmie one?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe...

2nd light installed and..



Bulbophyllum cocoinums I'm trying to mount to make a big one like I saw at a Mass. Orchid Society show.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2015)

My Clowesia Rebecca Nothern x Mom. elegans v. alba came out like the Momodes parent this year not frilly and no fragrance. 



Ophrys progress, the ones in the bark based media are moving much better than the other.






My Podochilus muriaticus is blooming, close-up below.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2015)

Mor. Priscilla's leopard Spots








There are 3 kinds of Lockhardtias in bloom












More Pleiones



Liparis grossa from Springwater, time to repot soon.





I replaced a wooden shelf w/ a wire one and the plants behind are responding; Stellis






Plant overload!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 8, 2015)

Eric, what kind of pleiones are those?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2015)

eBay!  IDK. Want some?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2015)

Great color on the Mor. Priscilla's leopard Spots.


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> eBay!  IDK. Want some?



I will take some Eric, if you ever have some extras. I wanted to try some. Tried to get some from Longwood but it never panned out.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 9, 2015)

I like your obstructed view photo! And you have some nice things blooming for sure.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> I will take some Eric, if you ever have some extras. OK.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> I will take some Eric, if you ever have some extras.


OK


----------



## AdamD (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad to see the Mormodia bloomed for you :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, not close to any award blooming but still pretty prodigious. Thanks for the plants.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2015)

Progress of some Phrag runs from Stephan Manza. Evening Blaze I believe. one has that bad closed leaf habit, I will have to cut it open. 



Tolumnia



Paph Sogo Mieli experiment, there were some bud starts after last time it bloomed so I left them on to see how they would come out. 



Bulbo. ambrosia, I never had one before but always heard about the fragrance, the one bloom smells incredibly strong like honey!!! I can't wait until it has many blooms.









Pleuro Species "#4 Bolivia" 






Paph Fairly Sauced I got from DC Slipper Symposium last year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Paph Fairly Sauced I got from DC Slipper Symposium last year.




You mean Paph Forum: http://www.ncos.us/paph.htm


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2015)

yes.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Plant overload!



Dayummmm.... how does one live in such a place? oke: BTW, love the wispy-looking white Lockhardtia..


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2015)

High humidity is good for the skin! While Eric sleeps, he's
getting a beauty treatment. High end salons charge $$$
for that kind of treatment. :>)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2015)

You've heard of hyperbaric oxygen benefits, right!?


----------



## troy (Dec 23, 2015)

Paphioboy, Look at the view those plants get.... thats quite a livingroom / greenhouse!!!! I'm jealous. how high up are you eric?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2015)

20th floor.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 23, 2015)

How's the jack album?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2015)

Fine so far; it's in the photo w/ the Bulbo. ambrosia. I am amazed at how well strap leaf/multi Paphs are doing under lights!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2015)

4 OZ Phrag hybrids and 3 small besseae (2 going on a journey!) from eBay vendor letstalkplants.



3 Species from Tom-DE's sale. Thanks. 



Phrag Jason Fischer 3N from tnyr5, thanks. 



Epidendrums from Cal-Orchids now living outside, in Va.



I shrank the cel-phone photos, hopefully, not too much.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> 4 OZ Phrag hybrids and 3 small besseae (2 going on a journey!) from eBay vendor letstalkplants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much!! 

Did you get some sargenteanum? I just built a tank for the minis and the mounted. I will email you tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

No, only species is besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm reposting some photos and added some new ones. 
Some plants from Tom-DE



The OZ Phrags from ebay vendor Tony, (letstalkplants), multi-growth hybrids and a couple besseae. 



This one from tony is a NOID, but I'm pretty sure it's a Mem. Anne Stuckey.



My Amesiela monticola finally bloomed, it's mildly fragrant.



Restrepia brachypus (large type).



Lockhartia bennetii (bad photo)



Tolumnia



Ludisiaa discolor alba; nice for a 3" pot. 



a few Haraella retrocalla I'm mounting.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 14, 2016)

You have an endless collection Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2016)

No I don't.
My haul from from the North Jersey show, a Maudiae type Paph for a friend, 3 tolumnia from Ten Shin-miraculously growing in straight sphagnum, Paph tonsum album from Piping Rock, a few species...



Next to last bit of my Phrag order from eBay/letstalkplants, Windsor Castle, Elizabeth Castle, Franz Glanz flavum, Achental, besseae semi-flavum...if I were you I would take advantage of the OZ Phrags Tony has left!



Coelogyne growing like crazy!



Tolumnias in situ 



Coelogyne cristata



Exotic britlle candy from CNYCharles!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2016)

That's good stuff! I hadn't tried the chocolate covered yet so may have to stop by


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2016)

Cool, or we could meet at Clarks. I'll bring the steaks!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2016)

The last part of my Phrag order from eBay/letstalkplants: 
A very large plant that is supposed to by Robert C. Silich, I have never seen one so big, and with leaves like this so we will see, a besseae flavum (the bloom got a little squished in transit), multi growth and in bloom, and the Holy Grail, Prissy flavum, not the one I lost 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2743&highlight=Prissy, 
but a similar one (hopefully)!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cool, or we could meet at Clarks. I'll bring the steaks!



Could do that, but before or after his feb trip
That brittle will keep you warm even today


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2016)

I just bought a new grill last week. Its in the shed.
I need to assemble it.
Monday-Weds. no good for me, now till mid May.

The damaged besseae looks like glacial lily from here.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2016)

Maudiae album that I bought for a friend. Somehow it has not reached him yet! 



Lutz Rollke flavum and hirsuitissimum both in spike from eBay vendor Pupsi Dog!



Next bloom on the flavum besseae from ebay vendor 'Letstaklplants', and the price was amazing!!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! I like that very much.


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2016)

I looked over all the plants "letstalk..." had on offer and saw
nothing special. How do you manage to get these beauties?????


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2016)

"He who hesitates is lost." - Joseph Addison.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 5, 2017)

Eric I miss seing your plants in bloom. What happened?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2017)

My PC got hacked. Need a new one. I have a hundred photos to post.


----------



## troy (Feb 5, 2017)

Ouch!! How do you know your computer got hacked?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2019)

Wow. I can't believe my photos are back.


----------



## merc (Feb 1, 2019)

your collection is amazing! blooming season at your house must be magical.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks. should start adding new photos.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice besseae!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2019)

Fiery Castle


Gail Dytrych x dalessandroi


Cahaba Dragonfly from J.P. Faust


Acker's Lovely. Every bloom has been nice.


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey Eric, maybe this thread would be better placed in the photographs section? What do you think?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2019)

You could, but it's more of a journal of an orchid obsessed lunatic!


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 5, 2019)

I like your stove top growing area!......now I know how you always can find space for more plants


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2019)

That's only a temporary holding area. Although, if I post a photo of the kitchen there is a box of Sinningia/African violet and a Nepanthes now!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2019)

Phrag. Olaf Grus flavum


Phrag. dalessandroi


Phrag. Fancy Free (I believe) from Woodstream


Phrag Q.F. Maria
Bad photo of Phrag. Rouge Boullion from Main Street, I will take again,


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)

A Restrepia and some Lockhardtias. We have a bunch of small species but my photo skills suck.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2019)

Fox Valley Fireball





Susan Kulhavi


Olaf Gruss flavum going crazy



Acker's Trinket


pale Mountain Maid flavum.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2019)

Phrag. Special Interest from Woodstream


Phrag Quaisne


Special interst and its cousin, Phrag. Fancy Free also from Woodstream


My big Phrag. Calurum I had to Glanz. (That's when you have to add another pot and moss media to handle stolonous growths.)


stupid Podichilus


a couple of Ponerorchis bulbs from TenShin and...


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2019)

A few years ago, if you told me I would be scavenging old media to save diatomite and Leca I would have thought you were crazy! Now, thanks to divorce stupidity and government/big Pharma investing in marijuana, here I am...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2019)

I hope this thread is somehow being permanently archived so it's never lost. It has become a record of this forum's activities throughout the years. Nice Ponerorchis!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2019)

Thanks, the new one is pure white. Is that unusual?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Thanks, the new one is pure white. Is that unusual?


Not really. The rarer, expensive varieties usually are about size and shape, as in big, unusual and symmetric. Colors range from white, to purple to pink in various shades and patterns.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Like the Pheonix rising from the [email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

I am in Kissimmee for a big Paintball tournament so...
I went by Krull Smith


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

..and Ecuagenera USA


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Got a few Phrags, Plueros, a stinky Bulbophylum, and a few others.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 12, 2020)

Dear god this page is 104 pages long. And I’m going to have to read them all.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2020)

Lets see if this works. I wish I had a photo with all the bud/blooms open. Best blooming yet Isochilus lineata.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 14, 2020)

Man. I was wondering for the longest time what everyone was talking about stove top growing. Thanks for posting to revive this thread again! Fantastic trip to Krull smith and ecuagenera USA. Two places high on my list!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guldal (Nov 19, 2020)

Krull Smith...Rothschildianums...sigh!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunset Valley 7732 Clowesia White Magic. Krull Smith had 5 white ones and I think they were keeping the other 4.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2021)

Phrag. Reed Creek from WSO


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2021)

Phrag. Ivan Portilla from Ecuagenera Florida.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2021)

Phrag. Priscilla's Pirouette
It had trouble (thrips probably) but got into the bench workings and bloomed.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice li'll display from the subtropical living room in NYC. Well done, Eric!

And we certainly can do with a bit of cheering up in "these distracted tymes"!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes. Thanks. I always have things in bloom but rarely show them. I wonder how the insanity here is viewed/affecting things abroad.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2021)

Don’t start on that particular rabbit hole Eric! I think it’s pretty much viewed in the same way that it is in the USA by most right thinking people.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 12, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I think it’s pretty much viewed in the same way that it is in the USA by most right thinking people.


I rest assured, David, that you by 'right' don't mean as in Breitbart or QAnon?!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2021)

As I said, let’s not go down that particular rabbit hole!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2021)

You guys are too funny. Just, please don't nuke us back if the idiot gets his hands on the real nuke codes! Thanks.


----------



## eds (Jan 13, 2021)

NYEric said:


> You guys are too funny. Just, please don't nuke us back if the idiot gets his hands on the real nuke codes! Thanks.



I don't know...
Mutually Assured Destruction about sums him up!!!

Not that Mr Johnson over here is an awful lot better.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 14, 2021)

OMG! Do you still have any room for yourself to sleep?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> OMG! Do you still have any room for yourself to sleep?


Plenty, in fact this year I'm finally going to repair the floor and cull the bad plants, to get more!


----------



## PamO (Jan 16, 2021)

I like that idea! Works for me Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

Pelexia olivacea
Ludisia discolor
Coelogyne cristata
Tolumnia hybrid


----------



## Phred (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi Eric
If you ever have a piece of this Christmas Cactus fall off I’d be honored to add it to my collection... your photo is included.


I do some hybridizing of Schlumbergera and I like the color and distribution on yours. I’d like to cross it to one of my seedlings that just bloomed for the first time. Different color but the same distribution as yours.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2021)

I will check to see if I still have that.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2021)

Phred, I found some of that cactus. The big plant I lost. I will send to you when I get back from Florida next week.

A coelogyne. ?? I will be away when it's fully blooming



My small maxillaria tenufolia. It normally puts out 30 growths a season but only one bloom. This year we tried drying it out, burning it in the Sun, freezing it, and drowning it. It has put out 3 blooms so far. I cant wait until it reaches its potential and blooms out fully.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2021)

Found another bloom on the Maxillaria!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2021)

Got a Spiranthes (native American orchid) from Charles U, and put next to our Goodyera pubescens.


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2021)

Glad it arrived alive and no one poached it from your doorstep.  . My friend mike told me last night that this most likely is a newly recognized species called Spiranthes bightensis. It used to be s odorata then cernua variety odorata and now probably s bightensis. Anything in the trade that’s sold as Spiranthes odorata chadds Ford is most likely s bightensis. After the plants have some time under their belt, the leaves are very wide near the stem. Cernua and odorata have more long thin grasslike leaves
Looking at the plant in the picture above you can see how wide the leaves are


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Been too busy to post as I'm acting as Project Engineer for a big NYC bridge and also stating 2 new bridges.

Clowesia White Magic from KS 



Phrag. Spot On x richteri from WSO


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2022)

Phrag..??. I hope the tag is buried in the pot somewhere.


----------

